# Der Sonntagnachmittag ist zum Kotzen!



## drgti (14. August 2007)

Servus Biker

Ich muss mir makl wieder Luft verschaffen, weil mich das so angenervt hat.
Ich und mein machten uns Sonntag um 13 Uhr auf den Weg in den Teutoburger Wald um eine kleine Tour zu fahren und das schöne Wetter auszunutzen.
Der erst Aufstieg war lässig, doch am 2ten erwartete uns wohlriechender Klecks Pferdekacke, na toll, dachte ich. 
Dann kam eine schöne lange abfahrt wo man viel speed draufkriegt, mein Nachbar 100 Meter vor mir weg ruft laut zu zwei Wanderer "Vorsicht", die machen platz und lassen meinen Nachbarn passieren und sind total vedutzt.
Nicht mal in der nähe, da beschimpfen die mich schon. ich konnte mich nicht mehr halten und fragte ganz frech wer nach deren meinung den Wald benutzen dürfte.
Antwort?
Natürlich keine.
Stattdessen beschimpfen die mich als Rowdy. Nun konnte ich es nicht mehr lassen.
Zitat "Warum müsste ihr besc....... Rentern ausgerechnet auf einen Sonntag wandern. Heute erholt sich die arbeitende Bevölkerung von der Stressigen Woche, ihr könnt jeden Tag wandern. Genauso wie ihr Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag die Parkplätze vorm Supermarkt belegt. Kann man das nicht Dienstag morgen machen?"
Jetzt waren die total verdutzt, die haben mit sowas nicht gerechnet.
Wir dann weiter auf einem schönen Singletrail, der plötzlich gar nicht mehr so schön aussah, wie noch am mittwoch davor. Könnt ihr euch denken warum?
Reiter die meinen sie müssten im Wald Galoppieren.
Mein Nachbar war zwar Sauer aber meinte das die auch ihren Spass haben dürften. Ich Sag "solln sie doch aber Galoppieren und Traben im Wald sin verboten und wird denen auch beim Reiterpass beigebracht"
Von begegnungen mit Nordic Walkern und Hunden möchte ich euch garnicht mehr erzählen, die problematik kennt mann ja.
Wir fuhren auf jedenfall schon nach einer Stunde aus den Wald, mit vor freude auf den Donnerstagabend denn dann gibt es komischerweise mit niemanden Stress.

Gruss
drgti


----------



## icke1 (14. August 2007)

Hi.

Ich weiß nicht. Kennst du das Sprichwort:

Wie man in den Wald reinruft , so schalt es auch wieder heraus.

Ich mein solche sachen sind natürlich ärgerlich , aber mal ehrlich wir sind doch nicht die einzigen Waldbenutzer. Derartige Probleme sind mir zum beispiel total Fremd.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n00ty (14. August 2007)

Naja dann würd ich sagen geht man an manchen Orten Sonntagsnachmittags halt nicht bikn wenn man sich so sehr darüber aufregt....-_-
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn man von irgendwelche Leuten als Rowdy etc beschimpft wird, aber da hilft nur die eiserne Freundlichkeit, ansonsten bestätigst du sie in ihrer Meinung/Haltung doch nur und tust keinem Biker einen Gefallen.
Einfach im Vorbeifahren ganz freundlich mit nem lächeln Grüßen, egal wie sehr das einem gegen den Strich geht. Die verdutzten Gesichter vieler sind es allemahle Wert!

Gruß Henry


----------



## Heinerich (15. August 2007)

@drgti
Eigentlich hielt ich die Aktion "Fair on Trails" für nicht besonders sinnvoll. Wenn ich Deinen "Beitrag" allerdings lese, denke ich, die DIMB sollte Dir ein Freiexemplar schicken.
Der Wald, bzw. die Wege darin, sind nicht nur für Biker gemacht, sondern für alle. Und wenn z.B. eine Familie mit Kindern oder auch Rentner (die auch für Dich ein Bruttosozialprodukt erarbeitet haben) den Wald zur Erholung nutzen wollen, dann haben sie das Recht dazu! Ganz unabhängig davon, an welchem Tag und um welche Uhrzeit.

Bernd


----------



## Tilman (15. August 2007)

Heinerich schrieb:


> @drgti
> Eigentlich hielt ich die Aktion "Fair on Trails" für nicht besonders sinnvoll. Wenn ich Deinen "Beitrag" allerdings lese, denke ich, die DIMB sollte Dir ein Freiexemplar schicken.
> Der Wald, bzw. die Wege darin, sind nicht nur für Biker gemacht, sondern für alle. Und wenn z.B. eine Familie mit Kindern oder auch Rentner (die auch für Dich ein Bruttosozialprodukt erarbeitet haben) den Wald zur Erholung nutzen wollen, dann haben sie das Recht dazu! Ganz unabhängig davon, an welchem Tag und um welche Uhrzeit.
> 
> Bernd



Da sind wir völlig einer Meinung.

Und wenn jemand meint, die Reiter würden Trails ruinieren, dann möge er bitte daran denken, daß Reiter das gleiche Recht haben wie Biker, sich Gedanken zu machen, wann ein Weg noch ein Weg ist, wie bescheuert Wegebreitenregelungen sind u.s.w.......


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

@threadersteller
Was  hältst Du davon, am Sonntag früh morgens aufzustehen, die bike-Tour zu machen und um 13 Uhr wieder zu Hause zu sein - so mache ich  (und ein Bike-freund)das...

Allerdings kenne ich eine genügende Anzahl solcher Biker wie Dich. Dann entstehen hier die gesamten Hass-Thread: vs. Hunde, Wanderer, Reiter,...- und man glaubt, durch die Gründuing einer Organisation dann das ganze in den griff zu bekommen...


----------



## drgti (15. August 2007)

Ich weiß nicht warum immer Biker gegen Biker agieren müssen?

Ich habe mich nur zu Wehr gesetzt gegen übele beschimpfungen die absolut unnötig waren.
Ich habe nichts gegen andere Personen in Wald aber man sollte schon rücksicht nehmen
und gesetze achten (Galoppieren verboten) oder den Wald sauber hinterlassen (Exkremente).
Ich war nie mit den Regeln der DIMD einverstanden aber habe sie trotzdem befolgt, und das hat man davon. Gebessert hat sich dadurch nichts.
Beschimpfungen sind immernoch an der Tagesordnung und es wird nicht besser und das obwohl ich keinen unhöfflichen Biker kenne.

Vorallem regen sich immer die auf die vielleicht alle par Wochen mal in den Wald gehen und sich dort selber beschissen aufführen. Das ist meistens Sonntag, den in der Woche abends sieht man immer wie die waldbenutzer aufeinander rücksicht nehmen.

ich werde mich aufjedenfall nicht mehr einfach anpöbeln lassen, erst rech nicht Sonntags.
Das schöne ist, das es Herbst wird, es wird Windig und ich kann mich meinem zweiten Hobby widmen, dem Surfen.
Dort erlebe ich sowas garnicht, dort funktioniert das miteinander.

Gruss 
drgti


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum immer Biker gegen Biker agieren müssen?
> 
> Ich habe mich nur zu Wehr gesetzt gegen übele beschimpfungen die absolut unnötig waren.
> Ich habe nichts gegen andere Personen in Wald aber man sollte schon rücksicht nehmen
> ...


Du erzählst einen ganz schönen Quatsch:
Ich fahre auch in der Woche und regelmäßig samstags und sonntags. 

Sicherlich habe ich auch (allerdings ganz wenige) unangenehme Begegnungen (z. B. mit Reitern) gehabt. Dazu habe ich allerdings keine Lust mehr - deshalb fahre ich entweder am Sonntag vormittag oder (im Sommer) ab 18/19 Uhr - da sind die Wanderer nämlich zu Hause.... 

Und letztendlich müssen die Biker Rücksicht auf die Wanderer nehmen: selbst bei einem Tempo von 20 km/h kann es vorkommen, dass sich (insbesondere ältere) Wanderer erschrecken, wenn man an ihnen vorbei fährt (Machst Du eigentlich keine Wanderungen? Und unterhältst Du Dich dabei nicht, sondern achtest nur darauf, ob evtl. ein Fahrrad vorbeikommt...)

Und wenn Du meinst Dich "zur Wehr setzen zu müsssen": Meinst Du nicht, Du solltest die Sprtart wechseln, z. B. eine Kampfsportart...?


----------



## drgti (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Du erzählst einen ganz schönen Quatsch:
> Ich fahre auch in der Woche und regelmäßig samstags und sonntags.
> 
> Sicherlich habe ich auch (allerdings ganz wenige) unangenehme Begegnungen (z. B. mit Reitern) gehabt. Dazu habe ich allerdings keine Lust mehr - deshalb fahre ich entweder am Sonntag vormittag oder (im Sommer) ab 18/19 Uhr - da sind die Wanderer nämlich zu Hause....
> ...



Ich wohne im Münsterland und das ist bekanntermaßen Pferdeland und daher habe ich etwas öfter unangehmen kontakt dieser Art.
Und nein ich wandere nicht oder wie jetzt modisch heißt Trekking.
Ich bin MTBler aus leidenschaft und deswegen nervt es ganz besonders wenn die eigenen Gilde einem in den Rücken fällt.

Gruss
drgti


----------



## jasper (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nur zu Wehr gesetzt gegen übele beschimpfungen die absolut unnötig waren.
> Ich habe nichts gegen andere Personen in Wald aber man sollte schon rücksicht nehmen
> und gesetze achten (Galoppieren verboten) oder den Wald sauber hinterlassen (Exkremente).



genau. "vorsicht" zu brüllen und vorbeizuschredden ist sehr rücksichtsvoll.
dass man bei wanderern abbremst (zur not eben bis auf schrittempo!!!), grüßt, dass der erste sagt, wieviele biker noch kommen, sich bedankt, davon hast du noch nichts gehört?
und du beschwerst dich über andere?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. August 2007)

Egal, zu welcher Gilde du gehörst. Meine ist das nicht. Daher: Nonsens-Diskussion. Ich sehe da auch eine gewisse Beratungs-Resistenz bei dir.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drgti (15. August 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> genau. "vorsicht" zu brüllen und vorbeizuschredden ist sehr rücksichtsvoll.
> dass man bei wanderern abbremst (zur not eben bis auf schrittempo!!!), grüßt, dass der erste sagt, wieviele biker noch kommen, sich bedankt, davon hast du noch nichts gehört?
> und du beschwerst dich über andere?



Habe ich bisher immer gemacht.
Und trotzdem sind wir immernoch Rowdys, na besten Dank.


----------



## supasini (15. August 2007)

zum MTB ist alles gesagt.
Aber das ist wirklich nochmal X-Dünnschiss:



drgti schrieb:


> ich werde mich aufjedenfall nicht mehr einfach anpöbeln lassen, erst rech nicht Sonntags.
> Das schöne ist, das es Herbst wird, es wird Windig und ich kann mich meinem zweiten Hobby widmen, dem Surfen.
> Dort erlebe ich sowas garnicht, dort funktioniert das miteinander.
> 
> ...



wenn du noch nie Konflikte beim Surfen hattest bist du noch nie an interessanten Stränden bei guten Sideshore-Bedingungen in der Welle gewesen: von Locals angeraunzt zu werden ist das kleinste Übel, über den Haufen gefahren zu werden kommt durchaus vor...

deine Wortwahl hier zeigt aber auch, dass du zu den Menschen gehörst, die selber die Spielregeln nicht einhalten (wollen): Gelassenheit und Rücksichtnahme sind nicht vom Gegenüber abhängig, sollen sich meintwegen irgendwelche anderen Menschen aufregen, ich bleibe boshaft freundlich und erkläre ruhig mein Radfahren im Wald, in der Welle mache ich den Locals Platz oder fahre am Rand - was soll's: auf Dauer hilft nur Freundlichkeit!


----------



## drgti (15. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> zum MTB ist alles gesagt.
> Aber das ist wirklich nochmal X-Dünnschiss:
> 
> 
> ...



Ob Etang, Hindeloopen,Workum, Dümmer oder Sardinien ich hatte jedenfalls noch kein Probleme. Werder mit einheimischen noch mit Touris.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Ob Etang, Hindeloopen,Workum, Dümmer oder Sardinien ich hatte jedenfalls noch kein Probleme. Werder mit einheimischen noch mit Touris.


Wenn du nur da warst, warst du auch noch nicht wirklich surfen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Lurnas (15. August 2007)

Wie bereits gesagt is Freundlichkeit der beste Weg und wenn sie dich beleidigen, dann ignorier sie und fahr weiter.
Diskussionen bringen da eher wenig.

Und zu den Reitern:



> gesetze achten (Galoppieren verboten)



Du brichst auch ein Gesetz, wenn du auf Wegen unter 2m fährst


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

Lurnas schrieb:


> ...
> Du brichst auch ein Gesetz, wenn du auf Wegen unter 2m fährst


Ich dachte, die Diskussion hatten wir bereits oft genug: Was soll das denn für ein "Gesetz" sein...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drgti (15. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn du nur da warst, warst du auch noch nicht wirklich surfen.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Na wenn du meinst.


----------



## drgti (15. August 2007)

Lurnas schrieb:


> Du brichst auch ein Gesetz, wenn du auf Wegen unter 2m fährst



Schön das dieses Gesetz nicht überall gilt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Diskussion hatten wir bereits oft genug: Was soll das denn für ein "Gesetz" sein...?



Damit kam mir letzthin auch ein NW, und dass auf dem Ville-Haupt-Trail. Nachher war er allerdings froh, dass er mit dem Leben davongekommen war.

Ansonsten zu deinem "Frühbiken": es ist allerdings so, dass eben jene verhasste Klientels des Gassigehers anatomisch bedingt (der Hund; er will sich des Morgens lösen) durch die siedlungsnahen Waldgebiete streift. Konfliktfrei ist er dabei nicht: denn jene widerliche, in aller Regel nicht werkttätige Masse Schei$$e am Stock - ja, sie hat das Recht dazu! - muß sich auch unbedingt laut den Wald maltretierend sonntagmorgens durch die gleiche Gegend schieben. Während aber Hundebesitzer und Biker (plötzliche Zufallssolidargemeinschaft) in aller Regel Rücksicht nehmen und darauf achten, niemand zu behindern, wälzt sich die Stockschei$$e in epischer Breite über alle Wege.

Ich möchte jedermann dazu animieren, auf dieses Pack einzutreten und schlagen, wo und wann immer es geboten scheint.


----------



## jasper (15. August 2007)

sind deine eltern geschwister?
der reinste psycho...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> sind deine eltern geschwister?
> ...


... nein, aber er und drgti - warte nur, bis Du die beiden mal zusammen "triffst"...


----------



## supasini (15. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn du nur da warst, warst du auch noch nicht wirklich surfen.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



 genauso isses!!! ich sprach von Surfspots, nicht von Stehsegelrevieren!


----------



## supasini (15. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Damit kam mir letzthin auch ein NW, und dass auf dem Ville-Haupt-Trail. Nachher war er allerdings froh, dass er mit dem Leben davongekommen war.
> [...]
> Ich möchte jedermann dazu animieren, auf dieses Pack einzutreten und schlagen, wo und wann immer es geboten scheint.



geht's los?!
das ist ja mal wieder...


----------



## Master | Torben (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Und nein ich wandere nicht oder wie jetzt modisch heißt Trekking.



Wandern und Trekking sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche paar Stiefel!

Und zu deiner Problematik mal mein Standpunkt - da ich sowohl einen Hund habe... als auch durch meine Freundin reite/geritten bin sehe ich das locker... außerdem hab ich nicht umsonst ein Fully... und wegen galopieren im Wald - wo sollen sie das sonst machen in der Halle     regst du dich auch über Steine auf dem Weg auf? Da holperts auch beim drüberfahren... 

Ich war gestern auf Abendrunde... sehr enger Singletrail rechts davon gehts vertikal runter links vertikal rauf... mir sind einige Radler und Wanderer entgegengekommen, jung und alt war dabei - alle freundlich, mal bin ich stehen geblieben hab Platz gemacht mal die - so läuft das und gestresst hat keiner waren alle sehr freundlich - der Ton macht die Musik!


----------



## schnellejugend (15. August 2007)

Kommt Sonntagsnachmittags nichts gutes im Fernsehen?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. August 2007)

horizontal runter und horizontal rauf? das ist dann doch kein trail mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

er ist ja geradeaus weiter gefahren (nachdem die Radfahrer und Wanderer in den Abgrund gestürzt waren beim Grüßen ).


----------



## schnellejugend (15. August 2007)

> ...sehr enger Singletrail rechts davon gehts horizontal runter links horizontal rauf...



War wohl in Nordeutschland.


----------



## Master | Torben (15. August 2007)

Naja fast... Thüringen triffts besser.


----------



## schnellejugend (15. August 2007)

Ich mal dir hier mal den von dir beschriebenen Singeltrail auf:



links---------------------------Trail---------------------------rechts
____________________________________________________________

Ich halte die Situation für minderspektakulär.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich mal dir hier mal den von dir beschriebenen Singeltrail auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist auch für hammelhetzer sehr aufschlussreich:  wg. seines erwähnten "Abgrunds"...


----------



## Master | Torben (15. August 2007)

Na huch... zum Glück schauen hier alle genau drauf - Fehler gefunden und behoben.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Das ist auch für hammelhetzer sehr aufschlussreich:  wg. seines erwähnten "Abgrunds"...



Ach,

du kannst zwischen Pudel und Klappe wählen, du Erbsenzähler.


----------



## jan84 (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Servus Biker
> 
> Ich muss mir makl wieder Luft verschaffen, weil mich das so angenervt hat.
> [...]
> ...



Ich mag ja keine Pauschalisierungen, aber nach dem Lesen deines Posts bist du bei mir irgendwie erstmal zwischen den Schubladen "Assoziales *********" und "fehlende Sozialkompetenz" gelandet. Ob du wirklich so bist will ich garnicht beurteilen, es geht übern Forum net . 

Ich meine, hallo, 95% der Leute sind halt im Wald um sich zu erholen und Spaß zu haben, da kann man doch auch einfach mal nen Gang zurückschalten, egal wer "Recht hat". 

Sich über gallopierende Reiter beschweren und im gleichen Zug davon berichten wie man mit Wanderern in Konflikt gerät weil man an den vorbeibrettert. Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht. Es geht auch garnicht darum wer auf dem Papier Recht hat, ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist in ner Abfahrt einfach mal für 40Meter (wenns sein muss) bis zum Schritttempo runterzubremsen. Wenn die Abfahrt so genial ist sucht man sich halt noch ne schöne Auffahrt und fährt das ganze nochmal. 

Und zu den Rentnern die Sonntags der arbeitenden Bevölkerung "den Platz im Wald wegnehmen"... Bei den meisten kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die die letzten ~40-50 Jahre genausohart wie du gearbeitet haben . Warum machst du keine Nightrides, oder fängst halt erst um 9 an zu arbeiten und fährst von 05Uhr bis 08:30Uhr ? ...


grüße
jan


----------



## Tilman (15. August 2007)

drgti, nach welchem Gesetz ist denn Galoppieren verboten? 

Und in welchem Gesetz in NRW gelten 2m Mindestwegebreite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (15. August 2007)

Falscher Threadtitel.

Richtig ist: "Hilfe, den Sonntagnachmittag find ich zum Kotzen!!!"


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Servus Biker
> 
> Ich muss mir makl wieder Luft verschaffen, weil mich das so angenervt hat.
> Ich und mein machten uns Sonntag um 13 Uhr auf den Weg in den Teutoburger Wald um eine kleine Tour zu fahren und das schöne Wetter auszunutzen.
> ...




Deine Intoleranz und Ignoranz ist himmelschreiend. Kauf Dir nen Privatwald auf nem Privatberg und dann hast Du Deine Ruhe. Alternativ solltest Du überlegen auszuwandern. Deutschland ist nun mal ein Land mit wenig Fläche und vielen Menschen, von denen viele gerne im Wald unterwegs sind. Ob sie das zu Fuss, auf nem Rad, zu Pferde, mit oder ohne Wanderstöcke machen, ist ihnen -gott sei dank- selbst überlassen.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. August 2007)

Sonntagmorgens um 6 Uhr in der Früh los, um 10 wieder daheim mit 50-60km auf'm Tacho. Muttersseelenallein im Wald, und erst auf der Schlussabfahrt ins Tal kamen die allerersten Spaziergänger des Tages entgegen   
Dort halt etwas langsamer an denen vorbei gefahren, dann später daheim angekommen, glücklich gewesen. Das frühe Aufstehen kostet Überwindung, aber das bekommt man durch absolut leere Trails doppel und dreifach zurückgezahlt.


So habe ich es früher als ich am Wochenende regelmässig Zeit hatte, immer gemacht   Gebe ich dir auch als Tip. Zumal die Landschaft morgens einen schöneren Reiz hat als in der knalligen Mittagssonne


----------



## wariat (15. August 2007)

Gegenseitige Toleranz und Höflichkeit gehören einfach dazu und sollten auch beherzigt werden.

Damit fährt es sich erheblich entspannter.


----------



## Pig-Mint (15. August 2007)

Heinerich schrieb:


> @drgti
> Eigentlich hielt ich die Aktion "Fair on Trails" für nicht besonders sinnvoll. Wenn ich Deinen "Beitrag" allerdings lese, denke ich, die DIMB sollte Dir ein Freiexemplar schicken.



Wenn sich die "DIMB" endlich mal dursetzen, und das machen würde, für das wofür Sie zuständig wäre, dann hätten wir schon lange Ruhe auf unseren Trails bzw. müssten wir uns nicht ständig von Wanderern anblöcken lassen.

Aber hier zeigt sich das wahre Gesicht, ein Verein der nur aus Weltverbesserern besteht


----------



## Tilman (15. August 2007)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Wenn sich die "DIMB" endlich mal dursetzen, und das machen würde, für das wofür Sie zuständig wäre, dann hätten wir schon lange Ruhe auf unseren Trails bzw. müssten wir uns nicht ständig von Wanderern anblöcken lassen.



Konkret?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drgti (15. August 2007)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Wenn sich die "DIMB" endlich mal dursetzen, und das machen würde, für das wofür Sie zuständig wäre, dann hätten wir schon lange Ruhe auf unseren Trails bzw. müssten wir uns nicht ständig von Wanderern anblöcken lassen.
> 
> Aber hier zeigt sich das wahre Gesicht, ein Verein der nur aus Weltverbesserern besteht



Endlich mal wahres beherztes Wort. Kein Feiges Schwanzeinziehen vor der Gutmenschenmafia.
Der gute glaube an die Bikerwelt ist also noch nicht zerstört, welch ein glück.

Achja, mein Sozialverhalten scheint sehr Sozial zu sein, wenn ich mir diese Beleidigungen aus der Bikergilde so anschaue. Sowas kommt mir nicht mal in größster rage zustande.

An die Pseudosurfer: Schwanzvergleich, kenn ich von Surfern nicht, deswegen finde ich es schon geil ihr euch hier als die "wahren Surfer" aufpielt.
Das passt zur Bikeszene wie ich sie bisher kenn. Das bessere oder teuere Bike, mehr Höhenmeter sind so typische schlagworte.

Gruss 
drgti


----------



## BikinPie (15. August 2007)

Tach ! 

Ich bin einige Jahre durch den Teuto gefahren - Es gibt genug Trails wo am Sonntag keine Seele langwandert ....eigentlich kenne ich da sogar recht viele ..... Und selbst der Hermannsweg ist oft sehr leer ...... mich hat in den Jahren nie ein Wanderer oder Pseudowanderer angemacht.


----------



## snatch77 (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Endlich mal wahres beherztes Wort. Kein Feiges Schwanzeinziehen vor der Gutmenschenmafia.
> Der gute glaube an die Bikerwelt ist also noch nicht zerstört, welch ein glück....



Ja ja...Sozialverhalten! 



drgti schrieb:


> Achja, mein Sozialverhalten scheint sehr Sozial zu sein...



Hast Du den Rentner nicht als "besch.... Rentner" angepflaumt, nur weil er Dich Rowdy nannte bzw. er Dir im Weg stand??? 



drgti schrieb:


> wenn ich mir diese Beleidigungen aus der Bikergilde so anschaue...



Beleidigungen? Was erwartest Du hier? Sollen wir Deine Fähnchen im Wind sein? Zu allem "Ja und Amen" sagen? Das sich alle mit wehenden Fahnen hinter Dich stellen?? 
Das sind Meinungen! Meinungen die vertreten werden!!! So ist das im Leben! Und jetzt, werd erwachsen!!


----------



## GeDe (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Servus Biker
> 
> Ich muss mir makl wieder Luft verschaffen, weil mich das so angenervt hat.
> Ich und mein machten uns Sonntag um 13 Uhr auf den Weg in den Teutoburger Wald um eine kleine Tour zu fahren und das schöne Wetter auszunutzen.
> ...



ach du meine Güte, das man sich sowas hier ansehen muss.
Entweder bist du wirklich so ....... oder du machst hier im Forum einen auf " dicke Hose ". Deine Beiträge gehören in eine andere Schublade, mit der sich wohl die meisten hier nicht identifizieren. Ich tu`s jedenfalls nicht. 
Und bevor man abschickt auch nochmal durchlesen. Kann nicht schaden.
Dein Gehabe versaut die ganze Zunft.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Endlich mal wahres beherztes Wort. Kein Feiges Schwanzeinziehen vor der Gutmenschenmafia.
> Der gute glaube an die Bikerwelt ist also noch nicht zerstört, welch ein glück.
> 
> Achja, mein Sozialverhalten scheint sehr Sozial zu sein, wenn ich mir diese Beleidigungen aus der Bikergilde so anschaue. Sowas kommt mir nicht mal in größster rage zustande.
> ...


Unglaublich, jetzt auch noch diesen "Quatsch"-Club DIMB für sein eigenes unmögliches Verhalten auf den Plan zu rufen...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Unglaublich, jetzt auch noch diesen "Quatsch"-Club DIMB für sein eigenes unmögliches Verhalten auf den Plan zu rufen...



Also,

dass ist ungerecht. Wenn ich so mitlese, komme ich zur Erkenntnis, dass ich als Dumbo Nordic Walker und andere Genunfälle zwangsläufig lieben werde. Wie heilbringend. Gibt's eigentlich 'ne Umfrage unter den Dumbos, wieviele aktive NWs sind? Von Martin N. wissen wir's ja persönlich...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> dass ist ungerecht. ...Gibt's eigentlich 'ne Umfrage unter den Dumbos, wieviele aktive NWs sind? Von Martin N. wissen wir's ja persönlich...


Willst Du damit behaupten, dass einzelne DIMBos "richtig" mountainbiken...?
Ich dachte, dass sind nur Verbandsfunktionäre, Quatschtanten und (max.) Nordic-Walker... (falls ich eine "wesentliche" Randgruppe der DIMBos vergessen haben sollte, bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung...)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

Nein,

ich will dir unbedingt recht geben. Hier reden unsere Dimbos groß; frage mal, wer von ihnen mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit fährt "auf der Strasse? Da fahre ich niemals mit dem Rad, nur mit meinem Geländewagen!"

Sie sind in aller Regel "Genußfahrer", die aber "regelmäßig jeden 3. Sonntag im Monat unterwegs sind."

Mahlzeit.


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Willst Du damit behaupten, dass einzelne DIMBos "richtig" mountainbiken...?
> Ich dachte, dass sind nur Verbandsfunktionäre, Quatschtanten und (max.) Nordic-Walker... (falls ich eine "wesentliche" Randgruppe der DIMBos vergessen haben sollte, bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung...)



Na klar, Du hast die Randgruppe "IBC DIMB Racing Team vergessen", wenn deren Protagonisten nicht gerade in Tattoostudios oder Kneipen abhängen, sondern sie hier einen Müll ab, der allein für sich schon die DIMB derart in Mißkredit bringt, dass sie sich ihre sonstigen Threads der öffentlichen Selbstdemontage durchaus hätten schenken können.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ...
> Sie sind in aller Regel "Genußfahrer", die aber "regelmäßig jeden 3. Sonntag im Monat unterwegs sind."
> ...


Wie meinst Du das jetzt: Unterwegs mit dem Bike oder mit dem Geländewagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (15. August 2007)

sonn - und feiertage gepaart mit sonnenschein....das da mehr volk im wald unterwegs ist überrascht einen aber jetzt nicht wirklich...

klar krieg ich auch öfters den koller wenn du mehr am bremsen wie fahren bist ......aber hey nicht mehr lang und wir ham wieder mistwetter, da triffste keine sau (zumindest 2beinige) im wald


----------



## HB76 (15. August 2007)

was ist die aufgabe der dimb nochmal gewesen? kann nix anständiges gewesen sein


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das jetzt: Unterwegs mit dem Bike oder mit dem Geländewagen?



Beides: Bike liegt hinten drin.


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen andere Personen in Wald aber man sollte schon rücksicht nehmen
> und gesetze achten (Galoppieren verboten) oder den Wald sauber hinterlassen (Exkremente).



Dich stört Tierkacke im Wald?   Hallo, das ist ein WALD, keine Skatehalle.

Depp!!!

(Mehr fällt mir zu Dir nicht ein!)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Dich stört Tierkacke im Wald?   Hallo, das ist ein WALD, keine Skatehalle.
> 
> Depp!!!
> 
> (Mehr fällt mir zu Dir nicht ein!)


[email protected], SW, hb76
Ist es ist nur mein persönlicher (vielleicht falscher) Eindruck: Die ganzen "Affen" sitzen nicht im KTWR - die sitzen im übrigen Teil des IBC-Forums....?


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> [email protected], SW, hb76
> Ist es ist nur mein persönlicher (vielleicht falscher) Eindruck: Die ganzen "Affen" sitzen nicht im KTWR - die sitzen im übrigen Teil des IBC-Forums....?



Frei nach Sartre?


----------



## HB76 (15. August 2007)

ich bin da wo ich gebraucht werde, und grad jetzt braucht mich die dimb und ihre verzweifelten anhänger


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> [email protected], SW, hb76
> Ist es ist nur mein persönlicher (vielleicht falscher) Eindruck: Die ganzen "Affen" sitzen nicht im KTWR - die sitzen im übrigen Teil des IBC-Forums....?



Hast du meine Erläuterung zum KTWR im W-22 nicht gelesen (die dunkle Seite der Intelligenz)?

@Backfisch
vor Mäuse- und Eichhörnchenkot widert es mich auch an.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Frei nach Sartre?


Nein , das war (von irgend jemanden, dessen Namen ich nicht weiss, vielleicht sogar Sartre?) nur so ähnlich:
"Die Affen im Zoo fragen sich, ob sie es sind, die eingesperrt sind oder die auf der anderen Seite der Gitter..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (15. August 2007)

wer ist der affe?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

@HH
Ja schon, erscheint mir aber ein wenig diffus - und für Nichtkenner des KTWR vollständig unverständlich...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> wer ist der affe?


Ich habe die Frage zuerst nicht verstanden, da sie wohl korrekterweise lauten müsste: Wer sind die Affen ? 
Und da hast Du gar nicht so unrecht: Die Protagonisten der letzten Tage haben ihre Gitterstäbe im Kopf und verbieten sich selber alle möglichen Dinge - deshalb hassen sie wahrscheinlich auch das KTWR und dessen user so sehr...


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. August 2007)

Die Frage ist doch nur nach dem kleinen oder dem großen Knast.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. August 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch nur nach dem kleinen oder dem großen Knast.


Musst Du ausgerechnet jetzt, so kurz vor dem Schlafengehen, wieder in Deine depressive Phase verfallen...?


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Musst Du ausgerechnet jetzt, so kurz vor dem Schlafengehen, wieder in Deine depressive Phase verfallen...?



Da ich mich weder dem einen, noch dem anderen inne fühle, erfüllt mich das eher mit Hochgefühl.
Als Freidenker interessieren mich die selbstgesetzten Gitterstäbe der anderen eigentlich nicht.
Und dass ich tagsüber für meinen Lebensunterhalt mitunter noch richtig arbeiten muss, und nicht jeden Tag komplett im Forum verbringen kann, ist auch zu verschmerzen.

P.S.: Sooo schlimm finde ich Sonntagnachmittage eigentlich gar nicht; wenn man weiß, dass Schei$$e die Fliegen anlockt, und man daher die Touristenmagnete meidet, kann man auch Sonntagsnachmittags seine Ruhe im Wald haben. An Pöbelei oder sonstigen Ärger mit anderen Zeitgeossen/innen kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern.

Es gilt nur, Wege mit diesen u.ä. Schildern weiträumig zu meiden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damista (15. August 2007)

Warum wurde eigentlich bisher an Kritik gespart bei miesgelaunten bergbewohnern oder Förstern, die genau dann, wenn sie Zweirädrige Weggefährten erblicken auf einmal Erinnerungen an ein Rechtsfahrgebot erhalten?
Ich meine, wenn man schonmal die Gelegenheit bekommt mal wieder rumzumotzen, dann soll man doch auch keine Verhaltens-Unterschicht auslassen!


----------



## Haferstroh (15. August 2007)

Bin mal gespannt, wann hier der Mod-Rolladen runtergeht. Ich gebe dem Thread noch 1 Tag...

Aber du Schwarzwild, das NW-Schild ist schon krass... Mein erster Gedanke: "Weiche von mir, Dämon"


----------



## habkeinnick (16. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> [...]
> Beschimpfungen sind immernoch an der Tagesordnung und es wird nicht besser und das obwohl ich keinen unhöfflichen Biker kenne.[...]



du bist scheinbar ein unhöflicher biker...also kennst du schon mal einen



Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Wenn sich die "DIMB" endlich mal dursetzen, und das machen würde, für das wofür Sie zuständig wäre, dann hätten wir schon lange Ruhe auf unseren Trails



ach die trails gehören nun uns bikern? sehr interessant.


----------



## Heinerich (16. August 2007)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Wenn sich die "DIMB" endlich mal dursetzen, und das machen würde, für das wofür Sie zuständig wäre, dann hätten wir schon lange Ruhe auf unseren Trails bzw. müssten wir uns nicht ständig von Wanderern anblöcken lassen.
> 
> Aber hier zeigt sich das wahre Gesicht, ein Verein der nur aus Weltverbesserern besteht



Und was meinst Du, was die DIMB tun sollte? Dir jeden Weg und/oder Trail von "Hindernissen" freiräumen? Wenn Du Dich auf den Wegen/Pfaden/Trails ähnlich benimmst, wie Du es hier schreibend verbal tust, wundere ich mich nicht, dass Du Konflikte mit Anderen bekommst.

Vermutlich ist Dein Beitrag aber auch nix anderes als ein wenig "Trollen"!

Bernd


----------



## sterniwaf (16. August 2007)

Erstmal eine Frage an den Thread-Ersteller: Wo bist du denn da im Teuto gefahren?
Ich bin viel um Bad Iburg unterwegs und da brauchst du an einem schönen Sonntagnachmittag schon mal gar nicht hin. 
Was nutzt es jetzt hier im Forum rumzupöbeln? Auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten, die mit dir auf den Rentnern rumhacken und überhaupt nichts bewirken? Soll ich mich etwa darüber aufregen, das das Sträßchen, was mich früher ohne auch nur ein Auto über 10km sicher zum Teuto brachte, heute von Navi-bestückten Autorasern frequentiert wird, die mit 80 Sachen  mit zehn Zentimeter Seitenabstand an mir vorbei rasen?


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

Ich hasse diese Nordic Walker! Die gehen grundsätzlich nebeneinander sodass der komplette weg mit Nordic Walker verstopft ist. Wenn ich dann scharf bremse oder "servus" rufe, dann reagieren die nicht. Erst dann wenn man schon 30cm hinter ihnen ist und dabei schaltet, gucken sie ganz überrascht. Oft muss ich mir dann auch sowas wie "Rowdy", "Assi" etc. anhören. Meistens fahr ich dann einfach weiter. Innerlich koche ich dann immer, sodass ich an der nächsten Biegung rechts ranfahre und irgendwas kaputt mache^^

Nordic Walking sollte man verbieten. Wenn ich die schon sehe mit ihren Stöckchen und alleine dieses Geräusch 

Letztens meinte Jemand zu seinem Nordic-Walker-(leidens)Genossen  "Da is schon wieder so einer!". Ich hab zu der Frau gesagt:" Warum gehen Sie am Stock? So alt schauen Sie doch garnicht aus"


----------



## supasini (16. August 2007)

NW sollte man verbieten und MTB erlauben, ja?
in welcher Welt lebt ihr Hirnies eigentlich?

Bitte liebe Mods: schließen!


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

Hier mal ein Bericht von Zyn.de...
Finde ich ganz witzig und heilt die Seele nach 5 Stunden Nordic Walker Plage im Wald *hehe*

Nordic Walking - Altes Fett am Stiel

Wer dieser Tage die Wälder und Parks des Landes aufsucht, sollte auf das Geräusch von Skistöcken auf Kies achten. Sonst könnte der lauschige Spaziergang mit Freundin und/oder Hund ein blutiges Ende nehmen. Denn die Nordic Walker sind unterwegs und die verstehen überhaupt keinen Spaß.
Nordic Walking, das ist eine neue Trendsportart, die wie ein Hurrican über die deutsche Bevölkerung zwischen 40 und 120 gekommen ist. Besonders Frauen in dieser Alterklasse fahren voll auf den Sport mit den Skistöcken ab und finden sich zu riesigen Gruppen zusammen, die, ganz nach dem Motto "Gemeinsam sind wir stark!" Wald und Wiesen unsicher machen.
Was ist Nordic Walking?
Das ist eine verdammt gute Frage! Und die Antwort folgt sofort: Für Nordic Walking wird nichts weiter benötigt als ein Satz ausgemusterte Skistöcke, ein paar gute Turnschuhe, eine üble Figur und eine C&A-Windjacke, die flott um die viel zu breite Hüfte getragen wird.
Nordic Walker mit professionellem Anspruch ergänzen dieses Outfit noch durch enganliegende Sport-Leggins der Kategorie Cellulite-Extra-View sowie eine Skifahrer-Brille in grellen Farben, gegen die Fliegen. Diese ist, nach Ansicht vieler Nordic Walker, Pflicht. Die unglaublichen Geschwindigkeiten, die beim Nordic Walking erreicht werden geben dem flugfähigen Insekt nämlich kaum eine Chance, dem sicheren Tod zu entrinnen. KLATSCH - Gut, wenn eine Brille das Auge vor schlimmeren bewahrt.
Bei den Nordic Walkern handelt es sich meist um alte und nicht minder unattraktive Frauen, die sich zu großen Gruppen zusammenrotten, angeführt von einer normalerweise etwas jüngeren Fitnessstudio-Tante, die es sich offensichtlich zum Ziel gemacht hat, Kacke zu vergolden. Männer trifft man selten an und wenn, tragen sie zu Recht die Namen Martin, Detlev oder einfach Der semischwule alte Pornobalken-Puffgänger, der mitwalkt, um fiese alte Chicksen klar zu machen"
Was ist der Sinn von Nordic Walking?
ist eine Frage, die sich der unbedarfte Beobachter wieder und wieder stellen wird. Zyn.de wäre nicht Zyn.de, wenn es nicht über eine kompetente Forschungsabteilung verfügen würde, die dem Phänomen Nordic Walking unter Einsatz ihrer Gesundheit und ihres Lebens auf den Grund geht.
Sicher versteckt in einer alten, hohlen Buche konnten bereits beängstigende Beobachtungen gemacht werden: Die Nordic Walker rotten sich gerne an irgendwelchen Treffpunkten im Wald zusammen, um das gemeinsame Walking mit einigen Dehnübungen einzuleiten. Die Dehnübungen dienen dazu, den osteoporosezerfressenen Körper auf die kommenden Anstrengungen vorzubereiten.
Es ist kein schöner Anblick, wenn 15 bis 30 überreife Birnenärsche in den Spagat gehen.
Alles, was nun folgt, ist Spekulation und beruht auf dem Gestammel der temporär erblindeten und wahnsinnig gewordenen Zyn-Forschungsabteilung.
Nach dem gemeinsamen Stretchen (ein Glück, dass Leggins dehnbar sind), kreuzt die Gruppe die Skistöcke, schwört sich mit satanischen Sprüchen aufeinander ein und stellt sich in Reih- und Glied auf, um sich auf den Weg durch den Wald zu machen.
Die Bedrohung ist allgegenwärtig
Nordic Walker sind militant und gefährlich! Sie betrachten sich als einzige Waldbewohner und überrennen alles, was sich in ihrem Weg befindet. Vom Eichhörnchen über Wildschweine, Spaziergänger, Hunde, Radfahrer, Förster und Jogger, sie alle haben kaum eine Chance gegen die wandelnden Fleischmasse.
Selbst die schnellen Rehe sind unfähig zur Bewegung, wenn sich eine Horde aus lauthals quaselnden Problemzonen rumpelnd (der Schritt) und klackend (die Skistöcke auf Asphalt/Kies) auf sie zu bewegt. Das Reh ist völlig perplex, sein plattgewalzter Kadaver kann als moderne Form der Öko-Straßenmalerei auf blutrot gefärbtem Kies bewundert werden.
Wie kann man sich vor Nordic Walkern schützen?
Effektive Schutzmaßnahmen sind rar gesäht. Brutalos werden jetzt auf die vorzüglichen Schutzeigenschaften einer Pumpgun verweisen. Ihnen sei gesagt: Selbst die beste Pumpgun hat nur zehn Schuss. Und selbst Elefantenschrot dürfte gegen die rumpelnde Fettmasse wirkungslos sein. Zumal die Waffe vermutlich sinnlos ist, wenn man aufgrund eines Blickkontaktes mit einer der medusenhaften Monsterweiber zu Stein erstarrt ist, um kurz darauf von ihren plumpen Füßen zu Feinstaub zermahlen zu werden.
Wichtiger sind die Präventivmaßnahmen. Die Ankunft einer Gruppe Nordic Walker kündigt sich selbst in unübersichtlichen Waldstücken schon von weitem an.
Der Boden bebt, ein lautes Klicken der Skistöcke ist zu vernehmen. Dazwischen das laute Schnaufen von Herz-Kreislaufsystemen, die unter der Überlastung beinahe zusammenbrechen. Schweißgeruch breitet sich aus und schon bald ist ein lautes Geschnatter wie von einem Schwarm Gänsen zu hören.
Spätestens, wenn aus diesem Geschnatter einzelne Worte verständlich sind, zum Beispiel "Torte", "Prinz Charles", "David Beckham" oder auch "Wussow", ist es bereits zu spät. Vor Schreck erstarrt sieht man seinem Ende als ausgewälzte Mettwurst entgegen.
Erfahrene Spaziergänger sollten sich also aus der Walzlinie bringen. Ein beherzter Sprung ins Gebüsch kann Leben retten, notfalls auch in Brombeersträucher. Den Hund nicht vergessen, er weiß es nicht besser.
Bereits erstarrte Zeitgenossen sollten ihrem Schicksal überlassen werden, zu groß ist die Gefahr, selbst vom Wanderfleisch erwischt zu werden. Mutige Wanderer können sich allerdings mit zwei Tannenzapfen oder einigen Brombeeren die Gehörgänge gegen den satanischen Singsang abdichten und zu Tode erschrockene Spaziergänger aus der Gefahrenzone bringen.


----------



## snatch77 (16. August 2007)

SCHLIEßEN!!!

Ihr seid peinlich
Ihr seid DUMM
...und wahrscheinlich Einzelkinder!


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

Ich bin kein Einzelkind. Ich habe noch einen Bruder. Außerdem bin ich auch nicht dumm... Ich mache mich nur über Nordic Walker lustig, weil sie mich zur Weißglut bringen. Hundebesitzer und Wanderer verhalten sich meist Fair zu mir, deshalb hab ich auch nichts gegen die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snatch77 (16. August 2007)

Wer sowas schreibt und auch noch lustig findet ist dumm. Find Dich mit ab und denk mal ein bisschen nach!


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

trifft vielleicht deinen geschmack nicht, aber ich denke nicht dass du meinen IQ kennst, durch das lesen von ein paar posts.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. August 2007)

N!GHTRUSHER schrieb:


> trifft vielleicht deinen geschmack nicht, aber ich denke nicht dass du meinen IQ kennst, durch das lesen von ein paar posts.


Wahrscheinlich gehört er selber zu der Gruppe der NW - und erkennt schon ein paar Körnchen Wahrheit...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang gerne auf den schönen Thread des Herrn Hammelhetzer hinweisen, in dem das Thema ausführlich behandelt wird, allerdings ohne Zuhilfenahme von Dumbos.

Über die Nordics...


----------



## FetterOtter (16. August 2007)

Na toll... Ich hab das Lauftraining schon lange durch NW ersetzt, weil´s mir mehr Spaß macht und bis jetzt hab ich eigentlich immer darauf geachtet, niemand im Weg zu sein. Aber wenn ich ein paar Leute hier sehe, dann bekomm ich wirklich Lust dem nächsten Biker mal einen meiner Carbonstöcke zwischen die Speichen zu rammen...


----------



## polo (16. August 2007)

jawohl! endlich wieder krieg im wald!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Na toll... Ich hab das Lauftraining schon lange durch NW ersetzt, weil´s mir mehr Spaß macht und bis jetzt hab ich eigentlich immer darauf geachtet, niemand im Weg zu sein. Aber wenn ich ein paar Leute hier sehe, dann bekomm ich wirklich Lust dem nächsten Biker mal einen meiner Carbonstöcke zwischen die Speichen zu rammen...


Fette Ottern stehen doch eh auf der Abschussliste.

@polo
läßt sich so ein Viech irgendwie kulinarisch verwerten?


----------



## polo (16. August 2007)

keine ahnung. nicht mal das standardwerk (peter lund simmons, the curiosities of food: or the dainties and delicacies of different nations obtained from the animal kingdom) gibt was her.


----------



## Freistiler (16. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Na toll... Ich hab das Lauftraining schon lange durch NW ersetzt, weil´s mir mehr Spaß macht und bis jetzt hab ich eigentlich immer darauf geachtet, niemand im Weg zu sein. Aber wenn ich ein paar Leute hier sehe, dann bekomm ich wirklich Lust dem nächsten Biker mal einen meiner Carbonstöcke zwischen die Speichen zu rammen...



Carbon hält eh' nicht, weiß hier jeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

Vielleicht in Pfefferminzsauce. Das sollte das Fette etwas ablindern und ist andererseits für den Otter eine peinvolle Schmach.


----------



## FetterOtter (16. August 2007)

Hab grade mal das Hammelhetzersche Gesamtwerk zum Thema überflogen und frage mich ob sich Einfältigkeit mit klaren Feindbildern besser pflegen lässt?

Kulinarisch gesehn wird sich der Verzehr eines fetten Otters sicher nicht mit deiner (wahrscheinlich) asketischen Lebensweise vereinbaren lassen.


----------



## HB76 (16. August 2007)

polo schrieb:


> jawohl! endlich wieder krieg im wald!



echt? geile sache, gegen wen und was ist mir egal hauptsache dagegen und deshalb krieg


----------



## Freistiler (16. August 2007)

Total! Alle gegen Alle!


----------



## polo (16. August 2007)

scheint ziemlicher mÃ¼ll zu sein:



> Das bei der Jagd anfallende Otterfleisch wurde dagegen wohl nur sehr selten verwertet. Immerhin sind in alten KochbÃ¼chern Rezepte zur kulinarischen Herrichtung des Otterbratens erhalten und von Seiten der Katholischen Kirche erklÃ¤rte man Otter wie auch Biber zu âFischâ, um in der Fastenzeit den Speiseplan zu bereichern. Dem âausgesprochenen Beigeschmackâ des Otterfleisches wurde durch Marinieren in Essig und reichlich GewÃ¼rzkrÃ¤uter begegnet.


von http://www.oejv.de/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=594



> What I want to do is to help people give up otter meat. In Ireland sales of otter meat have rocketed and this is not good. It's going to turn all the men in Ireland into women. Here's why.
> 
> Women that are on the pill urinate into the water stream but the artificial estrogen they produce does not break down and goes straight back into the water supply. It also ends up in fresh water where it is consumed by fish, birds and otters. A man then goes to the supermarket and gets himself a 16oz t-bone otter steak. He eats the steak but he's not just eating delicious otter meat, he's eating the women's estrogen which builds up in his body and soon he'll start growing breasts and he'll get a slit in his taint which will be his mangina.
> 
> Obviously this is a big worry because otter meat is quite addictive and hard to give up


von http://twentymajor.blogspot.com/2007/01/self-help-books.html


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> ...frage mich ob sich Einfältigkeit mit klaren Feindbildern besser pflegen lässt?
> ...


Unsinnige Frage: Nein, natürlich nicht; aber beide Eigenschaften unterstützen sich gegenseitig ganz enorm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (16. August 2007)

hab' noch was gefunden:


> Laughlin (1980) retold an Aleut account that the
> meat of otters reportedly tastes like mud, but
> Jochelson (1933) recanted a report by George
> Steller that the meat of sea otter is better than that
> ...


von http://www.nmnh.si.edu/vert/birds/pdf/cjd1.pdf

also: zwiespÃ¤ltige angelegenheit.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

@polo
das erklärt, warum der fette Otter das Joggen aufgegeben hat und lieber Gammelfleisch am Stock spielt: die Hormone spielen verrückt. Na ja, vielleicht isses ja 'ne Tucke und ganz zu Frieden mit seinem Schicksal. 

Zu den Gewürzen, Essig etc. Vermutlich ist eine erhöhte Estragongabe das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

polo schrieb:


> hab' noch was gefunden:
> 
> von http://www.nmnh.si.edu/vert/birds/pdf/cjd1.pdf
> 
> also: zwiespältige angelegenheit.



Das klingt ja noch besser: wir schneiden ihn für wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen auf, bzw. stellen Untersuchungen bezüglich des Pfählungsverhalten an.


----------



## FetterOtter (16. August 2007)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Carbon hält eh' nicht, weiß hier jeder.



Aber der zersplitterte Stock reißt so hässliche Fleischwunden...

BTW nett zu lesen, wie ihr euch hier gegenseitig angeilt


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> ...
> 
> BTW nett zu lesen, wie ihr euch hier gegenseitig angeilt


Kennst Du uns noch nicht: Wir sind das KTWR-Team und wir lieben uns alle ganz innig...


----------



## snatch77 (16. August 2007)

N!GHTRUSHER schrieb:


> trifft vielleicht deinen geschmack nicht, aber ich denke nicht dass du meinen IQ kennst, durch das lesen von ein paar posts.



Deine Aussagen allein reichen schon für ne grobe Schätzung. Merkst Du nicht dass Du Dir die ganze Zeit selbst vor´s Knie knüpplest? Besonders dumme Menschen können dass sehr gut!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

snatch77 schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen allein reichen schon für ne grobe Schätzung. Merkst Du nicht dass Du Dir die ganze Zeit selbst vor´s Knie knüpplest? Besonders dumme Menschen können dass sehr gut!



Ob bei snatch auch pfählen hilft? Andererseits unwahrscheinlich, so eine verfaulte Sau fällt doch in sich zusammen, wenn man ihr die Stöcke wegtritt.


----------



## FetterOtter (16. August 2007)

Schade, hab gedacht man könnte sich hier mal gepflegt streiten, aber "verfaulte Sau" und so ist mir ne Nummer zu stammtischig...

KWTR - muss ich mir merken


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. August 2007)

> Dann kam eine schöne lange abfahrt wo man viel speed draufkriegt, mein Nachbar 100 Meter vor mir weg ruft laut zu zwei Wanderer "Vorsicht", die machen platz und lassen meinen Nachbarn passieren und sind total vedutzt.
> Nicht mal in der nähe, da beschimpfen die mich schon. ich konnte mich nicht mehr halten und fragte ganz frech wer nach deren meinung den Wald benutzen dürfte.



Für sowas hab ich ne Klingel. Gucken zwar auch doof - wer klingelt schon im wald - aber ich hab noch nie Böse kommentare gehört.

Versteh auch mal die andere Seite. 




> Zitat "Warum müsste ihr besc....... Rentern ausgerechnet auf einen Sonntag wandern. Heute erholt sich die arbeitende Bevölkerung von der Stressigen Woche, ihr könnt jeden Tag wandern. Genauso wie ihr Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag die Parkplätze vorm Supermarkt belegt. Kann man das nicht Dienstag morgen machen?"



Gibs ihnen! VOr sowas stand ich auch schon oftmals. Immer diese Baujahr 1940 "Sie schwimmen auf meiner Bahn" - "oh, ich wusste garnicht dass ihr Namen im Wasser steht" Generation. Geht mir auch aufn Sack.




> Wir dann weiter auf einem schönen Singletrail, der plötzlich gar nicht mehr so schön aussah, wie noch am mittwoch davor. Könnt ihr euch denken warum?
> Reiter die meinen sie müssten im Wald Galoppieren.



Hab ich zum Glück selten. Finds aber dennoch ne Sauerei. Nicht die Biker fetzen den boden, sondern diese Ackergäule.




> Von begegnungen mit Nordic Walkern und Hunden möchte ich euch garnicht mehr erzählen, die problematik kennt mann ja.



Geht eigentlich. Klingel am Rad!



> Wir fuhren auf jedenfall schon nach einer Stunde aus den Wald, mit vor freude auf den Donnerstagabend denn dann gibt es komischerweise mit niemanden Stress.



Was mich stresst ist Hundekacke! Die klebt, bekommt man nicht raus und stinkt wie Sau. Ich wünsch jedem Köter 10 Zecken am Sack, wenn ich über diese Kacke gefahren bin.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. August 2007)

Mönsch, 

Alpha! Du lebst? Was macht die Technik? Stellenweise haste hier sogar richtig recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (16. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Kennst Du uns noch nicht: Wir sind das KTWR-Team und wir lieben uns alle ganz innig...



Ach, halt die Klappe.


----------



## Backfisch (16. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Was mich stresst ist Hundekacke! Die klebt, bekommt man nicht raus und stinkt wie Sau. Ich wünsch jedem Köter 10 Zecken am Sack, wenn ich über diese Kacke gefahren bin.



Kleiner Test:

Welcher der folgenden Gegenstände gehört nicht in das Ökosystem Wald:

a) Tierkot

b) Fahrrad


----------



## polo (16. August 2007)

wo gibt's denn bitte noch in d ökosysteme wald?


----------



## HB76 (16. August 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Kennst Du uns noch nicht: Wir sind das KTWR-Team und wir lieben uns alle ganz innig...



es ist nie liebe es geht immer nur ums geschäft


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (16. August 2007)

@Backfisch:  oder 

c) Backfisch


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. August 2007)

es geht nicht um tierkot. was juckt mich pferde oder kuhkacke? garnicht. die fährst sich raus. aber dieser chappi und frolick verdichtete knetartige dreck, der die meisten hundeherren ihren kötern zu frass geben, erzeugt ne klebrige stinkende paste die knetartig ist und sich schwer entfernen lässt.

meine katze kackt übrigens anständige haufen. denn die bekommt auch was anständiges zu futtern.


----------



## HB76 (16. August 2007)

wo wir grad beim thema sind, wie ist deine schei§§e so??


----------



## Schwarzwild (16. August 2007)

.


----------



## Moi (17. August 2007)

alpha kuhkacke ist auch nicht schön! vor 2 jahren in den alpen bin ich über kuhkacke gefahren. ist schon ******* wenn du dir das dann aus versehen ins gesicht wischst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (17. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> meine katze kackt übrigens anständige haufen. denn die bekommt auch was anständiges zu futtern.



Ah, eins meiner Lieblingsthemen. Animonda Rafiné und Schmusy Fisch?


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (17. August 2007)

ja wenn die nordic walker nich platz machen, dann musste eben drüber fahren  sich einen nordic walker ins gesicht wischen ist schon ekelhaft. vor allem ist das alles viel zu viel gewicht was du dann "aufträgst"^^

hab letztens zwei nordic walker mit camelbak gesehen^^ ich musste herzhaft lachen  was haben die da drin? Prosecco?


----------



## Backfisch (17. August 2007)

Moi schrieb:


> alpha kuhkacke ist auch nicht schön! vor 2 jahren in den alpen bin ich über kuhkacke gefahren. ist schon ******* wenn du dir das dann aus versehen ins gesicht wischst!



Beim Squashspielen wär das nicht passiert.


----------



## Schwarzwild (17. August 2007)

Moi schrieb:


> alpha kuhkacke ist auch nicht schön! vor 2 jahren in den alpen bin ich über kuhkacke gefahren. ist schon ******* wenn du dir das dann aus versehen ins gesicht wischst!



Die Alpen werden auch völlig überweidet, vor allem seit auch Österreich in der EU ist, und die dreckisch Buren da pro Kuh, die sie auf 2000 m hochkarren, fette Zuschüsse wegen "erschwerter Landwirtschaft" bekommen.
Die schädlichen Folgen wie verstärkte Erosion und eben Kuhfladen in solcher Menge, dass das Ökosystem längst schwer geschädigt ist, Bergbäche längst mit Colibakterien verseucht sind und mehr.

Aber Hauptsache die Fremdenverkehrsämter halten die schönen Lügenmärchen von der "Kulturlandschaft" Hochalm aufrecht.

:kotz:


----------



## FetterOtter (17. August 2007)

N!GHTRUSHER schrieb:


> hab letztens zwei nordic walker mit camelbak gesehen^^ ich musste herzhaft lachen  was haben die da drin? Prosecco?



Das könnte ich ja fast gewesen sein - aber natürlich werde ich in Zukunft meinen Camelbak nur noch beim Biken verwenden - was für ein Frevel  

...aber der mit dem Prosecco war gut


----------



## schnellejugend (17. August 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> wo wir grad beim thema sind, wie ist deine schei§§e so??



Es geht um Kotzen! nicht kacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Das könnte ich ja fast gewesen sein - aber natürlich werde ich in Zukunft meinen Camelbak nur noch beim Biken verwenden - was für ein Frevel


Also,

es geht doch. Und die Stöcke schenkste deiner Oma oder der Aushilfe im Bäckerladen (der Alten, nicht der Jungen; da greifen andere Konzepte). Wir haben hier doch schon manchem in schweren Lebenssituationen zielsicher und effizient geholfen.

Kopf hoch !


----------



## Folki (17. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> es geht doch. Und die Stöcke schenkste deiner Oma oder der Aushilfe im Bäckerladen (der Alten, nicht der Jungen; da greifen andere Konzepte). Wir haben hier doch schon manchem in schweren Lebenssituationen zielsicher und effizient geholfen.
> 
> Kopf hoch !



Aber zunächst sollte FetterOtter sich die nächsten 3 Jahre geisseln. Sich hier selbst als Nordic Walker zu outen.... ist das nun mutig oder dumm?


----------



## FetterOtter (17. August 2007)

Mutig? Vielleicht...

Dumm find ich dieses ganze "Herr des Waldes"-Gehabe. Immer nur auf dem Bike sitzen ist mir zu langweilig, da geh ich nebenher immer noch gerne zum NW. Guckt auch mal hier: http://alpenueberquerungen.de/training.html ;-)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

Nächste Unterrichtseinheit: lesen lernen.

Ich habe doch bereits ausgeführt, dass ich mich doppelt in der Zufallssolidargemeinschaft Biker und Hundestaffelführer befinde. Gewaltmärsche von mehreren Stunden sind da eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Nächste Unterrichtseinheit: Blödsinn vermeiden.

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ein NW-Hasser jetzt deinen Link anklickt, um dann Schwabbelbiber bei der Alpenüberquerung mittels Doofstock zu sehen?

Nächste Unterrichtseinheit: sinnvolle Lebensplanung.

Plane doch einen schönen Skilanglaufurlaub für den nächsten Winter. Die Langlaufstöcke sind hierbei unentbehrlich und nach zwei Wochen haste die Schnauze voll. Gleichzeitig haste eine optimale Vorbereitung für die kommende Bikesaison.


----------



## Folki (17. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Mutig? Vielleicht...
> 
> Dumm find ich dieses ganze "Herr des Waldes"-Gehabe. Immer nur auf dem Bike sitzen ist mir zu langweilig, da geh ich nebenher immer noch gerne zum NW.


 Weil biken dir zu langweilig ist ziehst du dir dusselige Klamotten an (einschließlich Stirnband), bewaffnest dich mit zwei vollkommen sinnlosen Stöcken und läufst als "altes Fett am Spieß" durch den Wald?


----------



## FetterOtter (17. August 2007)

Ich versuchÂ´s mal so: KÃ¶nnen wir uns darauf einigen, dass es neben verschiedenen Typen von Mountainbikern auch verschiedene Typen von Nordic Walkern gibt, wobei es unter diesen welche gibt, die keine dusseligen Klamotten (und schon gar keine StirnbÃ¤nder) anhaben und mit ihren StÃ¶cken durch den Wald laufen? Die Frage ist natÃ¼rlich eigentlich sinnlos, aber der Versuch istÂ´s mir wert ;-)

Und ein Fettsack mit dusseligen Klamotten (einschlieÃlich Stirnband) sieht auf nem 3Kâ¬ Bike auch ziemlich lÃ¤cherlich aus...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

Auf unterschiedliche Biker, gerne.

Aber Nordic Walker - alle das gleiche Gesockse, sorry. Die Unterschiede bei denen sind makulatur.


----------



## Folki (17. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Ich versuch´s mal so: Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es ... verschiedene Typen von Nordic Walkern gibt, ...




Können wir! Ebenso wie es Unterschiede bei kacke gibt! Nach einem rechten Besäufnis beim Griechen hat das Stoffwechselendprodukt schon eine ganz besondere Note....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Ich versuch´s mal so: Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es neben verschiedenen Typen von Mountainbikern auch verschiedene Typen von Nordic Walkern gibt, wobei es unter diesen welche gibt, die keine dusseligen Klamotten (und schon gar keine Stirnbänder) anhaben und mit ihren Stöcken durch den Wald laufen? Die Frage ist natürlich eigentlich sinnlos, aber der Versuch ist´s mir wert ;-)
> 
> Und ein Fettsack mit dusseligen Klamotten (einschließlich Stirnband) sieht auf nem 3K Bike auch ziemlich lächerlich aus...



Ich seh nur fette über 40-jährige frauen, die im rudel die wege verstopfen und von vorn wie von hinten zum wegschauen aussehen. 

zum glück hält sich die fett-am-spiess generation vorwiegen bis maximal 3% steigung auf.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ah, eins meiner Lieblingsthemen. Animonda Rafiné und Schmusy Fisch?



Royal Canin indoor. Und damits nicht ganz zu harte Kniddel gibt ne Schale Nassfutter. Nur bitte OHNE Zucker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (17. August 2007)

nordic walker scheinen sich ja echt das Brot auf die Butter zu schmieren


----------



## Backfisch (17. August 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Royal Canin indoor. Und damits nicht ganz zu harte Kniddel gibt ne Schale Nassfutter. Nur bitte OHNE Zucker.



Welches Nassfutter?

Mal Schmusy FThunfisch versucht? 100% Fisch.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

Royal Canin ist doch was für Nordic Dogs.


----------



## Schwarzwild (17. August 2007)

Wollt Ihr hier wieder für Wettbewerbe in der Rubrik "Unappetitlich 2.0" oder eher für "Jenseits des guten Geschmacks, digital remastered" trainieren?


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (17. August 2007)

warum reitet diese frau auf einem gut genährten nordic walker?^^

Also ich frag mich wie die überhaupt abnehmen und ob das überhaupt funktioniert^^ unsere nachbarn machen dieses nordic walking auch und sie sorgen für gelächter in der straße^^ Immer mit cooler ski-brille, regenjacke um die problemzonen gebunden und natürlich mit diesen stöcken^^

Auffällig ist nur dass diese Frau nach 2 Jahren Nordic Walking, nicht ein Gramm abgenommen hat^^ Dem Gesichtsausdruck des Mannes ist zu entnehmen, dass er ganz klar dazu gezwungen wird dieses "Modern Walking" mitzumachen*g*

Viellleicht werden die NW ja vom Förster bezahlt um uns MTB´lern den gar auszumachen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (17. August 2007)

Wieviel hat denn die drin???

Hab letzten So fast einen Walker zusammengefahren. Bin bei uns einen Trail im dichten Wald runter gebrettert (ca 35km/h), hinter einer Kurve walkte ein etwa 50jähriger in meine Richtung, der Weg war etwa 1,5m breit. Ich hab geschrien "beiseite da vorn!!!", der blieb aber stur stehen. Nur ein scharfes Brems- und Ausweichmanöver von meiner Seite konnte ein Zusammenprall vermeiden, also bin ich fast den Hang rechts runter geflogen. Konnte mich aber gerad noch fangen. Der sagte da nur zu mir n bisschen störrisch "das ist kein Weg für Fahrradfahrer, da müssen Fahrräder geschoben werden". Da bin ich ausgeflippt, hab den angeschrien und ihn aufgeklärt, dass das eine ausgechilderte MTB-Strecke ist. Es sind auch n paar Schimpfwörter bei mir rausgeflogen. Ich bin dann weitergefahren, der hat noch was gesagt, was ich nicht mehr verstanden hab.

Nicht nur auf der Straße gibts Sonntagsfahrer, es gibt sogar Sonntagswalker!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

Was haste falsch gemacht?

Finaler Rettungstritt hat gefehlt.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (17. August 2007)

ja das kenn ich nur zu gut. immer dann wenn ich nen hübschen berg runterfahre dann quälen sie sich wie die mehlwürmer den weg entlang.

auch wenn ich längere touren mache und meine optimalgeschwindigkeit habe und dann gut im rhythmus fahre, muss ich ständig wegen denen abbremsen, weil sie andauernd den kompletten weg blockieren^^


----------



## KlanerZwerg (17. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was haste falsch gemacht?



Ich galub ich hab gebremst, das war mein Fehler  




N!GHTRUSHER schrieb:


> ja das kenn ich nur zu gut. immer dann wenn ich nen hübschen berg runterfahre dann quälen sie sich wie die mehlwürmer den weg entlang.



Ja. Und wenn die zu zweit sind oder in der Gruppe, dann schön immer nebeneinander man muss ja miteinander labern (reden) können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (18. August 2007)

diese fetten Haufen die hin und wieder im wald rumliegen sind glaube ich garkeine pferdehaufen. Das könnte ja auch nordic walker kot sein.

die besten sind immer noch die die mit nem headset beim walken telefonieren*g*


----------



## Fetz (18. August 2007)




----------



## drgti (18. August 2007)

So nun bin ich auch mal wieder dran.

War heute wieder unterwegs und war kau an der schönen Aussicht in Riesenbeck und da liegt wieder ein schöner Haufen Pferdekacke, ganz toll.
Kaum habe ich mich für einige Sekunden hingesetz, rauschen etwa 20 Biker an und natürlich tritt einer in die Kacke.

Ich hoffe der liest das hier sagt dazu auch mal was.

Meine Geduld ist am Ende. Für mich gilt jetzt NULL TOLERANZ sollchen Scheinen gegeüber.

Schönen Abend noch.
drgti


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. August 2007)

Bitte erst posten, dann saufen. Nicht umgekehrt, danke!


----------



## n00ty (18. August 2007)

Ja toll dann zeigst du keine Toleranz mehr....Ihc hoffe dass dir irgendein Wanderer seinen Laufstock inne Speichen steckt, hätte der schon ne gute Tat getan für den Tag.
Warum ist es denn nicht einfach mal möglich friedlich mitteinander auszukommen?? 
Gruß Henry


----------



## Backfisch (18. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> So nun bin ich auch mal wieder dran.
> 
> War heute wieder unterwegs und war kau an der schönen Aussicht in Riesenbeck und da liegt wieder ein schöner Haufen Pferdekacke, ganz toll.
> Kaum habe ich mich für einige Sekunden hingesetz, rauschen etwa 20 Biker an und natürlich tritt einer in die Kacke.
> ...



Scheine? Du meinst Schweine?

Skandal! Erst Kuhmilch-Feta dann Pferdekacke vom Schwein. Was kommt als Nächstes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radastir (18. August 2007)

Ah, ich freu mich auf Morgen! Da wird wieder so richtig auf die Kacke gehauen...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. August 2007)

Ich fahr morgen auch n bisschen rum. Auf meiner Strecke zu ner Bekannten ist bei dem Wetter immer viel los, vor allem Sonntags. Da heißt es dann wieder Slalom fahren, is auch ne Abwechslung, oder? Anstatt immer nur stur geradeausfahren, mal einen Slalomtag mit Hindernissen einbauen. 
Ich freu mich schon auf die Kommentare von den "Läufern": "können se mal aufpassen? Sie ROWDY!!" oder "man kann auch mal klingeln um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen"; als wenn ich bei denen zu Besuch kommen würde, na klar!! 
Die Straße gehört den Radfahrern!!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. August 2007)

Lächerlich - dieser Thread ist einfach lachhaft..

Sich ernsthaft über Pferdekacke im Wald zu beschweren, spricht schon ein wenig für einen verschobenen Charakter.

Und bedenkt bitte, von den alten- behebigen- uneinsichtigen- nörgelnden- Rentnern wird es in Zukunft nicht weniger geben. Also, viel Spass beim biken. Ansonsten vielleicht n anderes Hobby suchen.

Ich hoffe für einige hier, dass sie altersmäßig noch nicht zu Erwachsen zählen, denn sonst würde ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen machen.

Nein, ich bin kein Rentner oder Pferdeheini. Bin aber sehr für zivilisiertes Miteinander.


----------



## icke1 (19. August 2007)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Lächerlich - dieser Thread ist einfach lachhaft..
> 
> Sich ernsthaft über Pferdekacke im Wald zu beschweren, spricht schon ein wenig für einen verschobenen Charakter.
> 
> ...





Um deinem Beitrag noch etwas hinzuzufügen :

Hoffentlich denken diese "Nörgler" auch daran das sie auch irgendwann mal Rentner sein werden und hoffentlich denken die dann an Ihre jetzige aussagen. Also soviel Intoleranz hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen  *Kopfschüttel*

Schönen Sonntag noch 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. August 2007)

n00ty schrieb:


> Ja toll dann zeigst du keine Toleranz mehr....Ihc hoffe dass dir irgendein Wanderer seinen Laufstock inne Speichen steckt, hätte der schon ne gute Tat getan für den Tag.
> Warum ist es denn nicht einfach mal möglich friedlich mitteinander auszukommen??
> Gruß Henry



geh in die Tierkörperbeseitigungsanstalt und alles wird gut.


----------



## Schwarzwild (19. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> geh in die Tierkörperbeseitigungsanstalt und alles wird gut.



Ich glaube nicht, dass sie ihn da nehmen würden, ein bißchen Restanstand haben auch die sich bewahrt.



Ihr könnt Euch ja weiter hier im Forum auslassen, ich werde gleich zu einer lockeren Runde aufbrechen, weil ich weiß, dass die bekloppten Sonntagshorden sich immer nur im Herdentrieb auf ganz bestimmten Forstautobahnen entlang der Wanderwegausschilderungen bewegen, und zwei Wege weiter auch am Sonntagnachmittag alles leer ist.


----------



## Celina (19. August 2007)

Sch........, was mich gerade viel mehr stört - nein, keine Rentner, Walker, Jogger, Spaziergänger oder was auch immer sich sonst noch so im Wald herumtreibt, NEIN - es gewittert und regnet in Strömen.

ICH WILL MOUNTAINBIKEN - Mist - und das an einem Sonntagnachmittag ;-(((


----------



## Tarek-Saad (19. August 2007)

Hi @ all.
Hab mir mal durchgelesen was ihr da alles gepostet habt.
...
Es waren schon einige Beiträge dabei denen ich Recht geben würde. Auf der anderen Seite, ohne ein "Miteinander im Wald", würde es bestimmt bald wieder Thema in der Zeitung sein und es würde endgültig beschlossen werden, dass die Mountainbiker aufs Rennrad umsteigen müssten. Ich denke das will keiner so schnell !! 
Auch wenn viele MTB´ler einen Hass auf die NW´ler schieben, muss man doch irgendwie mit ihnen auskommen.
(Wenn es nun keine NW´ler geben würde, über wen könnte man sich als MTB´ler dann aufregen?
Ok. -> die Pferde!
Es wird immer welche geben die sich über dies und das aufregen. ist ja nicht so als wäre das verboten sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
und Ok die Haufen die von Pferden; Hunden oder evtl. sogar NW´ler hinterlassen werden, sind auch ärgerlich!

Es gibt auch viele, die sich über den großen Anteil an Ausländern in Deutschland aufregen! Dies aber nur weil sie unruhe stiften o.ä.! Viele aber passen sich an und man merkt nicht einmal das es Ausländer sind!!!
Wenn man das mit den NW´lern und den MTB´er in zusammenhang bringt, muss man sich nur anpassen um miteinander auszukommen.
denn mal ehrlich, ohne sog."Ausländer" ob Mensch oder NW´ler wäre es doch ziehmlich langweilig in Deutschland und in den Wäldern.

Danke cu cu Tarek


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (19. August 2007)

Celina schrieb:


> es gewittert und regnet in Strömen.
> ;-(((



Bei uns hat es sich auch schon zugezogen. Ist nur noch ne Sache von Minuten bis es los schüttet^^ Ich wollte auch mit dem Bike ausfahren. Habs heut auf hochglanz gebracht. Ich denke ich werde ne Nachtfahrt heut machen, vorrausgesetzt dass es nicht regnet, sonst war die ganz putzerei heut umsonst^^


----------



## FetterOtter (19. August 2007)

Muaaahahahaaa  

Grad komm ich vom Nordic Walking - da hab ich doch glatt am Hang zwei Biker überholt, die ihr Bergwerk bzw. Scott Genius schieben mussten.

Muaaahahahaahaa, Nordic Walker überholt supercoole Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (19. August 2007)

manchmal fliegt auch einem biker die schei$$E um die ohren


----------



## Saghon (19. August 2007)

Ho Folks,

habe heute mal die Kehrseite der Medaille erlebt. Wander mit meiner Freundin im Wald auf dem Wanderweg welcher an der stelle knapp 1,4 m breit ist. Links Felsen rechts Hang.
Ich sah die beiden Mtbler schon kommen. Ich bin dann mal rechts ran in den matschigen Teil des Weges um etwas Platz zu machen. 
Ja glaubst Ihr die Hammel haben mal gebremst uns wären ordentlich vorbeigefahren? ? Natürlich nicht. Gemeckert hat der erste noch lautstark... 

Nun versteh ich den Unmut meiner Freundin, die solche Begegnungen schon mehrfach hatte. Den Knaben hätte ich in dem Moment am liebsten selbst unsanft den  Hang  herunterkomplimentiert.

(Zensiert Radrowdies! Mußte das sein?)

Die nächste Gruppe hat sich ordentlich verhalten und ist nett grüßend und langsam vorbeigefahren. Da macht man ja auch gerne platz, auch wenn es eng ist.
Selbst verhält man sich ja nicht anders. Da gehts ja auch immer gut mit den Wanderern.


CU
Saghon


----------



## Schwarzwild (19. August 2007)

FetterOtter schrieb:


> Muaaahahahaaa
> 
> Grad komm ich vom Nordic Walking - da hab ich doch glatt am Hang zwei Biker überholt, die ihr Bergwerk bzw. Scott Genius schieben mussten.
> 
> Muaaahahahaahaa, Nordic Walker überholt supercoole Biker



Poste das doch im _Ford Ka Forum_, vielleicht interessieren die sich ja dafür; hier interessiert es nur den bekannten US-amerikanischen Westernschauspieler.


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (19. August 2007)

kennste ESTER? Waynes Schwester 

So ne Ladung Schlamm ist doch gut für den Teint deiner Freundin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. August 2007)

Saghon schrieb:


> Ho Folks,
> 
> habe heute mal die Kehrseite der Medaille erlebt. Wander mit meiner Freundin im Wald auf dem Wanderweg welcher an der stelle knapp 1,4 m breit ist. Links Felsen rechts Hang.
> Ich sah die beiden Mtbler schon kommen. Ich bin dann mal rechts ran in den matschigen Teil des Weges um etwas Platz zu machen.
> ...



Schöne Geschichte.

Aber lese ich da was von Kettler-Rad ? Ansonsten: wenn es es nicht eng ist machst du gerne platz, wenn es eng ist nur, wenn der Herr Vogt Gessler höflich gegrüßt wird? Weisst du, wie Gessler geendet ist?


----------



## Schwarzwild (19. August 2007)

Kannst ja überall im Wald deine Hüte aufstellen und stellvertretend grüßen lassen.

______________________

Nach meinem Ermessen ist mindestens die Hälfte der Stories in diesem Thread genau so wahr wie die angeblichen Erlebnisse in den Hasstiraden der Sybille Berg. Sollte das alles doch wahr sein, grüße ich Landvogt Geßler höchstpersönlich (ich benutze ja schließlich Apple-Computer).


----------



## Backfisch (19. August 2007)

Tarek-Saad schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele, die sich über den großen Anteil an Ausländern in Deutschland aufregen! Dies aber nur weil sie unruhe stiften o.ä.! Viele aber passen sich an und man merkt nicht einmal das es Ausländer sind!!!
> Wenn man das mit den NW´lern und den MTB´er in zusammenhang bringt, muss man sich nur anpassen um miteinander auszukommen.



Okay... wir Biker gründen jetzt also Kulturvereine und jedesmal wenn ein Jogger/Nordicwalker meckert nachdem wir ihn über den Haufen gefahren haben schreien wir: Das sagst Du nur weil ich Biker bin, Du Nazi!


----------



## Saghon (19. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte.
> 
> Aber lese ich da was von Kettler-Rad ? Ansonsten: wenn es es nicht eng ist machst du gerne platz, wenn es eng ist nur, wenn der Herr Vogt Gessler höflich gegrüßt wird? Weisst du, wie Gessler geendet ist?



Kettler Rules...  
Ist allerdings mein Rennrad. Das Mtb eigentlich ist nichts besonderes. 
Darüberhinaus mache ich natürlich immer Platz , auch wenn es nicht eng ist.
Es ging nur um die Art und weise der Sportsfreunde. Ein wenig Sitte und Anstand gegenüber den weiteren Wegebenutzern würde gerade diesem Kollegen gut zu Gesicht stehen. 
Aber es gibt ja auch leider schwarze Schafe unter uns...

CU
Saghon


----------



## carmin (19. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> ... und da liegt wieder ein schöner Haufen Pferdekacke, ganz toll.


Was machst eigentlich, wenn ein größerer Felsbrocken auf dem Weg liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (19. August 2007)

heute waren es nur Wanderer, ich hab was Neues probiert und volle Pulle geschrien Richard du alte Drecksau, die sind in eine Art idealer Starre verfallen. Natürlich bin ich gemach an den Hindernissen vorbeigefahren und eine Frau gab mir auf Nachfragen sogar recht


----------



## FetterOtter (20. August 2007)

*Respekt*

Wie wird man so cool? Hodenpflaster?


----------



## AirZonk! (20. August 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nur zu Wehr gesetzt gegen übele beschimpfungen die absolut unnötig waren.



rentner meckern doch grundsätzlich über alles... also warum überhaupt drauf eingehen? ... ein müdes lächeln und weiterfahren....


----------



## radastir (20. August 2007)

> Zitat von carmin
> 
> 
> > Zitat von *drgti*
> ...


 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja Kuhfladen. Dies pritzen so schön beim Drüberfahren...


----------



## eD_Die (20. August 2007)

Also ich hatte gestern das Glück in einen im Gras versteckten Haufen(von was auch immer) zu treten . Nur weil ich vom Rad abgestiegen war um dem Ruf der Natur zu folgen  und Wasser zu lassen. Naja passiert... ansonsten habe ich noch keinen bösen Worte gehört... da war zwar einmal eine Situation auf einem Radweg welcher noch in der Stadt verläuft und eine Rentnerin mit Schirm und Einkaufstasche die von rechts einen Satz nach links macht   um dem Weg zu verlassen, als ich gerade dabei war links zu überholen... Vollbremsung so das das Hinterrad abhob und der Sattel sich in meinen Rücken bohrte als ich auf dem Füssen stand. Ist aber nix passiert .

Festgestellt habe ich aber das andere Biker teilweise freundlicher sind als Wanderer/Spazierende, denn die gucken meist grimmig daher als würden sie dich gerne vom Rad schubsen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. August 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> heute waren es nur Wanderer, ich hab was Neues probiert und volle Pulle geschrien Richard du alte Drecksau, die sind in eine Art idealer Starre verfallen. Natürlich bin ich gemach an den Hindernissen vorbeigefahren und eine Frau gab mir auf Nachfragen sogar recht



"Sau" verwende ich auch sehr gerne, die Kombination mit einer gezielten persönlichen Ansprache ist ein freundlicher und interessanter Ansatz, den ich gerne aufnehmen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. August 2007)

Ich schwimme seit etwa einem Jahr auf einer Welle des Erfolgs:

Nur freundliche Wanderer, die gerne Platz machen und warten, bis ich vorbei bin, mit einem Lächeln und einem freundlichen Tagesgruß auf den Lippen; Nordic Walkerinnen im Alter von etwa 20 - 25 Jahren, braungebrannt und wohl gewachsen, die in einwandfreier Stocktechnik flotten Schrittes durch den Wald traben und ebenfalls in sportlicher Anerkennung lächelnd sofort Platz machen; dazu Hundehalter, die ihre Fifis sofort einfangen, wenn ich mich mit einem Klingeln oder Ruf bemerkbar mache, und sich sogar bei mir bedanken, weil ich ihnen dazu etwas Zeit gelassen habe.

Sogar die Jäger (oder Förster) fahren mit ihren Wagen bereitwillig auf Seite, damit ich meinen 18er Schnitt halten kann.

Ich meine dies ernst, in dem genannten Zeitraum ist das Zusammentreffen mit anderen Waldnutzern von einem außerordentlich respektvollen Umgang geprägt. Warum das so ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären.

Vielleicht fahrt ihr in der falschen Gegend?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. August 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Nordic Walkerinnen im Alter von etwa 20 - 25 Jahren, braungebrannt und wohl gewachsen, die in einwandfreier Stocktechnik flotten Schrittes durch den Wald traben und ebenfalls in sportlicher Anerkennung lächelnd sofort Platz machen


Du rätst und ernsthaft zu Drogen?


----------



## dubbel (20. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> "Sau" verwende ich auch sehr gerne, die Kombination mit einer gezielten persönlichen Ansprache ist ein freundlicher und interessanter Ansatz, den ich gerne aufnehmen werde.



z.B.: "nur weil du alte sau den zweiten weltkrieg verloren hast, kannst du dich hier noch lange nicht so aufspielen, du alte sau, du drexau, du!" 

so in der art?


----------



## Korgano (20. August 2007)

Mit wieviel km/h ist es denn angemessen einen Wanderer zu überholen, sagen wir auf einem normalen Schotterweg mit 3-4 m Breite?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. August 2007)

Ich bin immer mit etwa 15-20 km/h vorbei gefahren, wenns se Platz gemacht haben. Und wenn net, fahr ich abseits der Strecke über die Wiese und erschreck se n bisschen. 
Was?? Das macht Spaß, solang ich selber kein Rentner bin. Dauert auch noch 44 Jahre!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Du rätst und ernsthaft zu Drogen?



Ey, glaubst du mir nicht?
Hier ist die Welt eben noch in Ordnung.
Auch die fülligeren Damen, die ich vereinzelt in meinen Wäldern antreffe, blockieren nix und setzen die Stöcke meist korrekt ein. Wenn die Damen in einer Gruppe gehen, unterhalten sie sich natürlich. Dabei sind sie erstaunlich aufmerksam und treten bereitwillig zur Seite. Und wenn's mal heißt "ist der aber schmutzig", dann fasse ich dies als Kompliment auf.

Als ich mal völlig verdreckt eine solche Truppe passiert habe, sagte eine der Damen "der hat wohl richtig Spaß gehabt"
Dass ich mich unterwegs ein wenig im Dreck überschlagen habe, ließ ich natürlich unerwähnt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> z.B.: "nur weil du alte sau den zweiten weltkrieg verloren hast, kannst du dich hier noch lange nicht so aufspielen, du alte sau, du drexau, du!"
> 
> so in der art?



Gefällt mir.

Ich verwende es allerdings am ehesten mit einem netten Hinweis, dass die Solidargemeinschaft sich für den kurz bevorstehenden Leistungsverzicht freundlich bedankt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. August 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Auch die fülligeren Damen...



Also ich muß mal sagen, was ich noch übler finde als obige Klientel, sind männliche Nordic Walker. Irgendwie verspürt man einfach spontan Lust, so einen Deppen grundlich zu vermöbeln oder wenigstens einen Tritt zu versetzen, wenn sie so ekelig und ohne jede Menschenwürde daherglibbern und die Natur verschandeln.


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2007)

Hobbyfaschist und Freizeitnazi


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> ...solang ich selber kein Rentner bin. Dauert auch noch 44 Jahre!



Du bist also 31 jahre alt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. August 2007)

Ab wann geht denn bei dir das Rentenalter los?? Ich bin 23. Und 44 Jahre dazu, macht dann 67. Oder denkst du, in 40 Jahren schauts anders aus mit dem Rentenalter(75 J)??


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hobbyfaschist und Freizeitnazi


Aber Frauenversteher .


----------



## FetterOtter (20. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer, Dein ganzes Gelaber erinnert mich irgendwie immer an das Sprichwort:

*Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht*  Passt ja auch irgendwie zu deinem Bildchen...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. August 2007)

Eben der bellt verbindlich nicht .

Ich denke, du alter Tranpelz hättest die Stöcke jetzt weitergegeben?


----------



## FetterOtter (20. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ich denke, du alter Tranpelz hättest die Stöcke jetzt weitergegeben?



Watt? Wieso datt denn?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. August 2007)

Wollteste nicht ein redlicher Biker werden .

Geb dir Mühe, du Sack.


----------



## FetterOtter (20. August 2007)

Freitag: Biken
Samstag: Biken
Sonntag: Walken

usw...

Weisste, es gibt ja nicht nur entweder oder...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ab wann geht denn bei dir das Rentenalter los?? Ich bin 23. Und 44 Jahre dazu, macht dann 67. Oder denkst du, in 40 Jahren schauts anders aus mit dem Rentenalter(75 J)??




Ja!

Woll'n wir wetten...um 'ne Tüte Gummibärchen?


----------



## carmin (20. August 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Ich meine dies ernst, in dem genannten Zeitraum ist das Zusammentreffen mit anderen Waldnutzern von einem außerordentlich respektvollen Umgang geprägt. Warum das so ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären.


Na, wieso, steht doch selbst in diesem heruntergekommenen Faden: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...

Ich nenn diese Methodik "offensive Freundlichkeit", und die Wirkung ist grandios. Selbst kniebrige Wanderer, die daherkommen mit "Ihr wiaßet abr scho, dass des hier verbota isch" [2m in BaWü] lassen sich so überzeugen, dass ziviler Ungehorsam etwas Edles ist. Macht riesig Spaß.

Wer sich aufregt, pöbelt und schimpft, egal auf welcher Seite, stellt sich nur bloß (Soziale Intelligenz mangelhaft) und versaut sich dazu noch selbst den Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (20. August 2007)

die fülligen Nordic-Walkerinnen sind ja unsere heimlichen Komplizen, die wollen nur alle vier Wochen einmal als Mit- und Auchsportler anerkannt werden    Mir hat mal eine so demonstrativ den Weg freigemacht, daß sie nur noch mit den Stöcken verhindern konnte rückwärts den Hang hinunterzukullern. Bei den Wanderern merkt sofort ob das Problem Mountainbiker bereits thematisiert  wurde, sobald der selbige wahrgenommen wird. Das verlangt dann nach individuellen Strategien


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (20. August 2007)

ich muss mir mal unbedingt so stützräder besorgen. die gibts ja auch mit ordentlich bereifung^^ ich möcht damit mal provokativ durch den wald fahren.

ich nenne das ganze dann "nordic biking"


----------



## Folki (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Also ich muß mal sagen, was ich noch übler finde als obige Klientel, sind *männliche Nordic Walker*. Irgendwie verspürt man einfach spontan Lust, so einen Deppen grundlich zu vermöbeln oder wenigstens einen Tritt zu versetzen, wenn sie so ekelig und ohne jede Menschenwürde daherglibbern und die Natur verschandeln.



Wer als Mann Nordic Walking betreibt, der macht aus reiner Solidarität auch PMS  mit


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (23. August 2007)

das sind auch die männer die schwangerschaftsgymnastik mitmachen^^


----------



## JekyllandHyde (23. August 2007)

N!GHTRUSHER schrieb:


> das sind auch die männer die schwangerschaftsgymnastik mitmachen^^



Mit hingehen: ja
Mitmachen: nein

Über bescheuerte Witze lachen?

DON'T !!!

(*So ein Spezi meinte einst: "Woran merkt man, dass die Frauen genug Beckenbodenmuskulatur trainiert haben? - Keine Ahnung. - Wenn sie damit Nüsse knacken können ...*)


----------



## sickmaster (24. August 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht. Kennst du das Sprichwort:
> 
> ...


 Mir auch !!
Ich freu mich sogar wenn man mal jemand trift im Wäldchen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo59ger (3. September 2007)

Fahr doch Sonntagsmorgens um 7:00 . Ich verspreche dir das dann weniger 
im Wald los ist.


----------



## VuffiRaa (5. September 2007)

habe diesen ganzen Thread mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen lesen müssen, kann einige Sachen gut nachvollziehen, aber manchmal muss man auch hart bleiben und mal mit den "Wanderern" ein Wörtchen reden.
ich bin sehr oft in Garmisch-Partenkirchen und das leider zwangsweise öfters am Wochenende. In dieser besagten Zeit grüßen 20% der Wanderer und 5% regen sich auf oder gehen nicht zur Seite etc.. Unter der Woche regt sich niemand auf und jeder grüßt am Berg.
das alles soll verdeutlichen,dass leider immer die leute sich beschweren die am wenigsten im wald oder am berg unterwegs sind!!! Touristen etc...

ich glaube es gibt prozentual genauso viele streitsüchtige wanderer, wie mountainbiker. allerdings gibt es halt insgesamt mehr wanderer


----------



## Backfisch (5. September 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> die fülligen Nordic-Walkerinnen sind ja unsere heimlichen Komplizen, die wollen nur alle vier Wochen einmal STOP



Ich hab mich nicht getraut den Satz zuende zu lesen.


----------



## ilex (5. September 2007)

VuffiRaa schrieb:


> habe diesen ganzen Thread mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen lesen müssen, kann einige Sachen gut nachvollziehen, aber manchmal muss man auch hart bleiben und mal mit den "Wanderern" ein Wörtchen reden.
> ich bin sehr oft in Garmisch-Partenkirchen und das leider zwangsweise öfters am Wochenende. In dieser besagten Zeit grüßen 20% der Wanderer und 5% regen sich auf oder gehen nicht zur Seite etc.. Unter der Woche regt sich niemand auf und jeder grüßt am Berg.
> das alles soll verdeutlichen,dass leider immer die leute sich beschweren die am wenigsten im wald oder am berg unterwegs sind!!! Touristen etc...
> 
> ich glaube es gibt prozentual genauso viele streitsüchtige wanderer, wie mountainbiker. allerdings gibt es halt insgesamt mehr wanderer



ja, das ist hier genauso und die Beknackten unter den Bikern sind auch meist von anderswo

@..in der Überschrift war das ja angekündigt


----------



## Schlammcatcher (6. September 2007)

Meine Erfolgswelle geht weiter:

50 Meter vor mir ein Wanderer mit einem mittelgroßen, frei laufenden Fiffi.
Ich klingele kurz, der Wanderer sieht mich, er hebt den Arm, Fiffi läuft und legt sich vor ihm hin.

Ich fahre an dem sichtlich stolzen Mann mit erhobenem linken Daumen vorbei..."Respekt" sage ich und "Vielen Dank".

"Bitteschön" sagt der Typ, sein Schädel platzt fast vor Stolz.

So endgeil hier im Wald...


----------



## Schwarzwild (6. September 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Meine Erfolgswelle geht weiter:
> 
> 50 Meter vor mir ein Wanderer mit einem mittelgroßen, frei laufenden Fiffi.
> Ich klingele kurz, der Wanderer sieht mich, er hebt den Arm, Fiffi läuft und legt sich vor ihm hin.
> ...



Wenn er sich jetzt noch selber vor Dir hingelegt hätte, wäre es perfekt gewesen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. September 2007)

*Die 3 Gebote !!*

1. Fair miteinander umgehen
Freundlichkeit und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sind Voraussetzungen für den richtigen Umgang miteinander. Selbstverständlich halten sich alle an gesetzliche Vorschriften und an die vor Ort gültigen Regelungen. Auch die Ansprüche der einheimischen Bevölkerung werden von Mountainbikern und Wanderern respektiert.  

2. Dem Schwächeren Vortritt lassen
Am Berg gilt das Vorrecht des Schwächeren. Mountainbiker fahren immer mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit und in ausreichendem Abstand an Wanderern, Hunden und Mitradlern vorbei. Wo sich Kinder auf den Wegen befinden, gilt immer Schritttempo!  

3. Zeichen geben
Freundliche Deutlichkeit hilft Unfälle und Konflikte zu vermeiden. Wanderer und Mountainbiker nehmen am besten Blickkontakt auf und verständigen sich durch Zeichen. Nähert sich ein Mountainbiker einem Fußgänger von hinten, macht er durch einen freundlichen Gruß auf sich aufmerksam. Mountainbiker fahren erst vorbei, wenn der Wanderer zu verstehen gibt, dass er auf den Überholvorgang gefasst ist. Wanderer machen solchen Mountainbikern gerne Platz zur Vorbeifahrt.    

----------------------------------------------

so klappt's auch am Sonntag Nachmittag.
ich hab jedenfalls nie Probleme mit Wanderern ect.


----------



## TITANbrecher (6. September 2007)

Also ich hab mit Wanderern noch nie richtige Probleme gehabt... Die "richtigen Wanderer" sind Mountainbiker sowieso schon gewöhnt, einige kennt man schon vom sehen und grüßt freundlich und der rest ist auch nett... Und auf nem Trail mach ich sowieso immer aus freundlichkeit Platz... (hab keine Lust dass einer vor Schreck den Hang runterfliegt  )

was mich nervt sind die "möchtegern - Alpinisten", die sich ein mal im Monat oder seltener auf den "steinigen, steilen" Weg machen.

Fallbeispiel: Breiter Radweg, Montagnachmittag, Ferien. Papa, Mama, Kind und Baby im Kinderwagen über den ganzen Radweg breit gemacht. Bin grad auf dem Weg zu ner schönen Tour gewesen, dann kom ich von hinten an die ran. Mangels Klingel (was sowieso nichts nützt) ruf ich freundlich "Tschuldigung!". Nix. Bin schon näher dran, nochmal "Sorry!" Nix. "Könnt ich bitte kurz vorbei?" Nix. Jetzt reichts. Voll in die Pedale und ab durchs Gemüse.

Eltern entsetzt. Brülen mcih an, was des soll. Die Armen Kinder etc...

Ich:  ... ich halt an und frag warum die mir nicht Platz gemacht haben... keine Antwort. Nur die Mutter meint, dass Rad-Rasen auf solchen Wegen verboten werden sollte. AAhhhh-jaaaa.....


----------



## papa-rene (6. September 2007)

die berühmte waldautobahn 

ich finde den thread sehr amüsant und kann viele situationen gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. September 2007)

TITANbrecher schrieb:


> Eltern entsetzt. Brülen mcih an, was des soll. Die Armen Kinder etc...
> 
> Ich:  ... ich halt an und frag warum die mir nicht Platz gemacht haben... keine Antwort. Nur die Mutter meint, dass Rad-Rasen auf solchen Wegen verboten werden sollte. AAhhhh-jaaaa.....



da stehst du doch drüber.....
du must das aus Elternsicht sehen....ist so ne Art Schutzmechanismus. Das lässt sich nicht so einfach erklären. 
Ich denke die haben dich einfach nicht gehört und waren dann natürlich empört das da einfach so einer "vorbei-gerauscht" ist.
Das Fussgänger/Wanderer einen nicht hören bzw. wahrnehmen passiert mir trotz klingeln und rufen auch ab und zu. Allerdings rausche ich dann nicht erbost vorbei sondern rufe halt noch 2x zusätzlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (6. September 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Meine Erfolgswelle geht weiter:
> 
> 50 Meter vor mir ein Wanderer mit einem mittelgroßen, frei laufenden Fiffi.
> Ich klingele kurz, der Wanderer sieht mich, er hebt den Arm, Fiffi läuft und legt sich vor ihm hin.
> ...



Wohnst Du bei mir in der Nähe?  

Hatte auch noch nie Stress mit irgendwelchen Zeitgenossen, egal welcher Coleur. Ich bin freundlich, sie sinds auch und umgekehrt. Im Gegenteil, für den ein oder andren Hund, den ich auf dem Weg zur oder von der Arbeit treffe, hab ich inzwischen Leckerli einstecken. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die vierbeinigen Zeitgenossen lauern schon auf mich  
Auch mit NW´ler/innen hat ich noch nie Stress entweder hören sie mich schon oder in Ermangelung der Hörfähigkeit wegen I-Pod, reicht ein entspannter Ruf verbunden mit einem freundlichen Grüßen immer aus um auch diesen und den Spaziergängern ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern.

Beste Grüße aus dem Taunus

P.S.: Das funktioniert auch bei langsamen Radfahrern in höherem Alter


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. September 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Wohnst Du bei mir in der Nähe?
> .... für den ein oder andren Hund, den ich auf dem Weg zur oder von der Arbeit treffe, hab ich inzwischen Leckerli einstecken. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die vierbeinigen Zeitgenossen lauern schon auf mich  ......



das ist ja echt eine super idee. auf meiner morgentlichen tour zur arbeit habe ich bei einem bauernhof auch öfters kontakt mit einem - ich sag mal - eher etwas übermotivierten vierbeiner. eigentlich sollte er mich inzwischen kennen aber trotzdem habe ich das gefühl er sieht mich als potenziellen einbrecher. vielleicht will er ja nur spielen, vielleicht mag er mich ja auch ......ich hab jedenfalls immer ein ungutes gefühl. ich werde unsere "freundschaft" jetzt auch mal mit einem leckerli antreiben


----------



## Müllerchen (6. September 2007)

also nerviger als nw`ler finde ich wirklich die "sonntags" biker. wenn sonntags mal schönes wetter ist, heißt es seeeeeehr früh ab in den wald, oder im interesse der nerven gar nicht. ab der mittagszeit sind so viele möchte gern biker (seiens familien oder senioren) unterwegs die sich allen ernstes schiebenderweise irgendwelche waldwege hoch plagen und dabei nicht mal auf die idee kommen etwas auf der Seite zu schieben. oder noch schilmmer mitten auf dem weg den berg runter schieben  
und je näher man irgendwelchen "ausflugszielen" kommt, desto schlimmer wird dieser zustand, einfach grausam!  

klingen nützt da auch nicht mehr viel. die kucken zwar und sehen dich, aber das gehirn gibt keinen impuls zum ausweichen.  
was ich auch ätzend finde sind leute mit ihren freilaufenden kötern die nicht funktionieren wenn frauchen/herrchen "platz" ruft. da hört bei mir das verständnis auf. und ich hab selbst nen hund. (der allerdings sonntags an der leine läuft)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. September 2007)

tja, als student in den semesterferien kennt man so probleme nicht morgens unter der woche im wald  da kommt ein renterpäarchen auf 10km² wald


----------



## TITANbrecher (6. September 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Das Fussgänger/Wanderer einen nicht hören bzw. wahrnehmen passiert mir trotz klingeln und rufen auch ab und zu. Allerdings rausche ich dann nicht erbost vorbei sondern rufe halt noch 2x zusätzlich



Wenn ich genau hinter den Fußgängern war, Schritttempo, und 2x gerufen hab... ich glaub schon dass die mich gehört haben (was heißt hier glauben...)

Zu dem denk ich, dass wenn man auf nem Radweg unterwegs ist, damit rechnen muss, dass mal n Rad kommt... Ich achte zumindest darauf, vll bin ich auch nur überfreundlich zu meienr art


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2007)

Hi.
@ drgit
Du weißt schon, dass du mit deinem, ich muss es so deutlich sagen, DUMMEN Verhalten, die ganzen MTB'ler runterreißt, oder?
Es heißt dann später nämlich nicht mehr, ich habe einen MTB'ler getroffen, der hätte mich fast über den Haufen gefahren.
NEIN, es heißt dann, dass die verdammten MTB'ler aus dem Wald verschwinden sollen, und zwar ALLE!
Und das ist auch das Problem:
Was bist du denn für ein Sportler, wenn du nicht mal so fair sein und für andere mal auf Seite fahren kannst- UNGLAUBLICH!
Der Wald gehört nicht dir, er gehört ALLEN!
Wer nicht teilen kann, muss verzichten können!
Ich falle dir nur sehr ungern in den Rücken, aber wenn du diesen Standpunkt so weiter vertrittst, kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen, tut mir leid!
Über die wenigen, die kein Verständnis für die MTB'ler haben, muss man halt auch einfach mal drüberstehen. Die paar können einem doch egal sein...
Ich finde den Sonntagnachmittag klasse, gerade zum Biken!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## GaGarmel (10. September 2007)

@Race-Kralle88:

Ich hoffe, dass er das weiss...
Aber es gibt halt Normale Biker und Assi-Biker....er und hammelhetzer gehören halt zu der letzteren Gruppe... 

GaGa


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi.
@ GaGarmel
Ich war gestern (der Sonntagnachmittag ist zum Kotzen! ist ja das Thema) drei Stunden Biken.
Mir sind ungefähr 20 Leute im Wald begegnet (habe sie nicht gezählt, subjektiver Eindruck von mir). Von denen haben mich ca. 3 nicht gegrüßt (warum auch immer immer).
Darunter war auch eine Wandergruppe mit einigen Rentnern (vermutlich). Denen habe ich "Guten Tag" gesagt, nach dem ich mein Tempo auf Schritttempo gebremst habe.
Dann haben sie Platz gemacht, ich habe mich bedankt und die haben dann noch gerufen, dass ein Biker unterwegs ist.
Dann habe ich mich bei allen bedankt, gesagt das keiner mehr kommt und so gab es auch mit Rentnern, die hier ja auch schon von einigen (meist zu unrecht) kritisiert wurden, nicht mal im Ansatz ein Problem.
So poliert man das Image auf, dass einige dann wieder kaputt machen.
Was bleibt also über? Die MTB'ler sind schlechte Menschen und gehören nicht in den öffentlichen Wald (auf die Straße ja schon gar nicht!)
Denn: negative Erfahrungen bleiben immer länger hängen als positive.
So ist er, der Mensch.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Grizzly71 (10. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi.
> @ GaGarmel
> Ich war gestern (der Sonntagnachmittag ist zum Kotzen! ist ja das Thema) drei Stunden Biken.
> Mir sind ungefähr 20 Leute im Wald begegnet (habe sie nicht gezählt, subjektiver Eindruck von mir). Von denen haben mich ca. 3 nicht gegrüßt (warum auch immer immer).
> ...



 
kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Bei 99,9% der Begegnungen zw MTBer und Wanderer gibt es "auch" bei mir keine Probleme. Und wenn doch mal einer meckert dann hat er eigentlich kein Problem mit mir sondern meiner Meinung nach mit sich selber ! Damit  kann ich gut leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi
@ stormrider 1971
"Und wenn doch mal einer meckert dann hat er eigentlich kein Problem mit mir sondern *meiner Meinung nach mit sich selber*!"
Das würde ich durch "einen schlechten Tag!" ersetzen. Dann bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
Natülich geht es nicht ohne Rücksicht. D. h., wenn ich wortlos da an die Wander (Rentner-)Gruppe rangeschossen wäre und alle dreckig gemacht hätte, wäre die Situation auch anders ausgegangen. Habe ich aber nicht. So habe ich dann Imagepflege gemacht. Gegeneinander funktioniert es eh nicht. MTB'ler sind ja in der Minderheit.
Der Wald gehört allen, nochmals ALLEN!
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. September 2007)

Werde ich nächstes mal wieder mit eingeladen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hallo
@ metzkergiga4u 
Eingeladen? Wohin eingeladen?

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. September 2007)

Zu so ner Sonntags-Nachmittags oder auch -Vormittags Runde..z.B.


----------



## Grizzly71 (10. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hi
> @ stormrider 1971
> "Und wenn doch mal einer meckert dann hat er eigentlich kein Problem mit mir sondern *meiner Meinung nach mit sich selber*!"
> Das würde ich durch "einen schlechten Tag!" ersetzen. Dann bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.



nenn es wie du willst - ist eigentlich wurscht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi metzker
Aah, lange Leitung- sry!
Hier die Daten zur Tour:
Fahrzeit: 3:05h
Tageskilometer: 52,xx
Schnitt: 16,8 *gähn*
Sicher, dass du da mit WOLLTEST?
Seit wann kannst du auf dem Bike auch pennen?
Ich sage es mal so: Du wärst auf der Tour gestorben- vor Langeweile  Sascha meinte, dass es wohl keine Tour gibt, und da wollte ich dich dann auch nicht mehr nerven.
Ich war sogar gegen 12 am Marktplatz, da war aber niemand! Außerdem wollte ich mir die DH-WM nicht entgehen lassen.
Nächste Mal nehme ich dich wieder mit, versprochen 
Ich hatte gestern aber auch keinen Bock, an deinem Hinterrad den nächsten Tod zu sterben.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi
@ stormrider 1971
RICHTIG!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. September 2007)

NA ja der schnitt ist ja gar nicht so schlecht. Nehmen wir Sonntag mal einfach Sandra mit..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. September 2007)

Hi
Zwischen gar nicht so schlecht und meinem eigenen Anspruch liegen aber Welten.
Meinst du, wenn du noch jedem mitbringst, wirst du dich weniger langweilen?
Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mich am So. nicht habe stressen lassen. Es war So. und ich war alleine 
Seit Wetter brauchst du mir mit Sandra nicht mehr anzukommen 
Bring lieber Sascha mal wieder auf Touren.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Seit Wetter brauchst du mir mit Sandra nicht mehr anzukommen



 Fein, lass uns doch bitte hier weiterdiskutieren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4044685#post4044685


Lg CHris


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Oktober 2007)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> *Die 3 Gebote !!*
> 
> 1. Fair miteinander umgehen
> Freundlichkeit und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sind Voraussetzungen für den richtigen Umgang miteinander. Selbstverständlich halten sich alle an gesetzliche Vorschriften und an die vor Ort gültigen Regelungen. Auch die Ansprüche der einheimischen Bevölkerung werden von Mountainbikern und Wanderern respektiert.
> ...




Das habe ich vor Wochen hier gepostet und ich halte mich auch dran.

Gestern Nachmittag war ich auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs und hatte auch viel Kontakt mit sehr netten Wanderern. Auf dem letzten Trail tauchte dann vor mir eine Gruppe mit etwa 10 Wanderern auf. Ich schloss langsam auf, machte mich mit einem netten "Hallo" bemerkbar und wurde von den ersten zwei Wanderinnen vorbeigelassen. Die Dritte meinte dann schon das der Weg ja sehr schmal wäre und rief nach vorne: "Da kommt ein Radfahrer, darf der das überhaupt?". In mir stieg dann so langsam ein ungutes Gefühl auf. Der Herr vor mir ließ mich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr vorbei und begann statt dessen mit den anderen zu diskutieren. Auf meine Frage ob er mich denn vorbeilassen könne antwortete er garnicht. Es wurde weiter über die bösen MTBer diskutiert. So ging das dann minutenlang weiter. 10 Wanderer, ich mittendrin im Schritttempo den Trail entlang. Die Lage lies sich erst an der nächsten Abzweigung, an der ich dann gezwungenermassen abbog, auflösen. 

Muss ich so ein Verhalten verstehen? 
Normalerweise kennt man solche Verhaltensweisen von jugendlichen Gruppen wo sich der eine oder andere gerne etwas wichtig machen will. Von 50-70 Jährigen erwarte ich eigentlich ein sozialeres Verhalten, vorallem wenn sie einmal im Jahr im Wald zum Wandern unterwegs sind.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja, da hast du absolut Recht.
Es gibt halt auch unter Wanderern "schwarze Schafe" (um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken). Aber guck' mal. Wir sollen ja auch nicht nachtragend sein. Ich weiß selbst, wie einem das auf die Nerven geht. Da muss man einfach drüber stehen.
Ist natürlich ein Armutszeugnis, wenn die wirklich 50-70 Jahre alt waren.
Hatte ich auch mal. Ich fahre die ganze Zeit auf der Straße einen Anstieg rauf, komme komplett außer Atem oben an, die Ampel, natürlich Rot. Ich also auf die Bürgersteig, vorbei an einem älteren Ehepaar. Wir haben uns freundlich angekündigt, sie haben auch dann nach relativ kurzer Zeit Platz gemacht, um uns dann zu sagen, dass wir auf die Straße fahren müssen.
Nicht weiter schlimm, aber der Ton macht die Musik.
Danach wurde dann noch philosophiert, warum wir wohl auf den Bürgersteig gefahren sind.
"Ach ja, guck die Ampel ist Rot!" , sagt er dann noch.
Absolut nervig, muss man aber einfach drüberstehen.
Es gibt halt in jeder Bevölkerungsgruppe ein paar "Knallköppe".
Problem ist noch, dass dei älteren Menschen gelegentlich meinen, was besseres zu sein.
Lass dich von so Leuten nicht ärgern,
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Oktober 2007)

keine Sorge....da lass ich mich nicht provozieren.

War nur nach mehreren Jahren Biken meine bisher schlechteste Erfahrung mit "Rotsocken".


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2007)

"Rotsocken"
 
Das ist die richtige Einstellung  
Race-Kralle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2007)

Da gebe ich dir auch Recht. Auch gebe ich dir Recht, dass man immer der Verlierer ist, wenn man sich priestermäßig an das Gesetz hält.
Ich will den "alten Sack" nicht als Siegertypen sondern eher als Vollidioten bezeichnen, aber im Wald zieht man halt meist den kürzeren, wenn man sich genau an das Gesetz hält.
Auch im Wald ist man nicht vor Idioten sicher. Trotzdem muss man andere ja nicht unnötig in Gefahr bringen.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. Oktober 2007)

So ist es wer gut schmiert fährt am besten. Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen in der Situation die Stormrider geschildert hat wären mir die Sicherungen durchgebrannt... Das hätte ich mir nicht bieten lassen. Solch Kollektiv Asoziales Verhalten ist einfach unakzeptabel. Ich meine das jemand einen 1,90 Meter großen Biker in auffälliger Kleidung beim einfahren auf die Landstrasse übersieht kann ja mal vorkommen. Aber sowas.. neee. 
Natürlich würde ich versuchen die Situation Kommunikativ zu klären, sollte das aber nicht fruchten würde ich durchaus auch Gewalt anwenden. Auch wenn das dem Ruf der Biker schaden würde bei solchen Leuten ist jedes entgegenkommen und Aufbauarbeit reine zeitverschwendung. Bin doch nicht sein Hampelmann der sich alles gefallen läst auch wenn derjenige 42 an der Flak oder im Schützengraben gelegen hat. Gewisse Frakturen im Gesichtsbereich haben unglaubliche wirkung auf überheblichkeit.
Und Ja ich bin dimb Mitglied und habe auch eine Guide Ausbildung absolviert.

Natürlich vorausgesetzt das ich mich auf einen Weg befinde den ich auch offiziel befahren darf. Auf illegalen oder gesperten Trails könnte ich das Verhalten der Wandergruppe sogar verstehen.
Da ich aber nur auf legalen Wegen fahre ist das damit natürlich ausgeschlossen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2007)

"Solch Kollektiv Asoziales Verhalten ist einfach unakzeptabel."
 Ganz deiner Meinung!

"Bin doch nicht sein Hampelmann der sich alles gefallen läst auch wenn derjenige 42 an der Flak oder im Schützengraben gelegen hat. Gewisse Frakturen im Gesichtsbereich haben unglaubliche wirkung auf überheblichkeit."
  

Ich habe meine Wehrpflicht noch vor mir.
Ich tendiere zum Zividienst
PAYBACK  
Die können also was erleben  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. Oktober 2007)

Wir sollten das jetzt nicht pauschalisieren. Ich fahre schon Jahre lang und das war jetzt erst die zweite unangenehme Situation. Von den etwa 10 Wanderern waren es ja auch nicht alle die gemeckert haben. Meistens sind es bei kollektivem Auftreten 2 oder 3 Personen die sich profilieren müssen. Warscheinlich haben die bei Ihrer letzen Rast zwei Weizenbier getrunken und waren dann etwas übermütig. Wenn mir das alle 5 Jahre mal passiert kann ich gut damit leben.
Wie gesagt - es waren gestern verhältnismässig viele Wanderer unterwegs und bis auf die spezielle Gruppe waren alle sehr freundlich und aufgeschlossen (egal welchen Alters)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Oktober 2007)

So ein Verhalten ist auch alle paar Jahre nicht okay. Sowas ist total daneben. Außerdem bist du sicher nicht der einzige, der so behandelt wird.
Auch die Zeit der Profilierung sollte in diesem Alter abgeschlossen sein, finde ich.
Angetrunkenheit kann ein Grund sein.
Ganz aufklären lässt sich diese Aktion sicher nicht.
Auf vernünftiger Basis erklären schon gar nicht.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## carmin (1. Oktober 2007)

Hast wenigstens versucht, Dich in ihr Gespräch einzumischen? Oder vielleicht mit den drei rücksichtsvollen Wanderer ein Gespräch über rücksichtslose Wanderer zu beginnen?

(Ich weiß, im Nachhinein ists immer einfach.)


----------



## mars52 (2. Oktober 2007)

Wir waren neulich mit Kindern im Wald (Odenwald bei Heidelberg). Auf einer steinigen Gefällstrecke kamen 3 MTBler. Die ersten 2 sind voll an uns vorbei, dass dabei Steine hochspritzen und auch die Kinder treffen können hatte man wohl nicht bedacht. Den 3. haben wir vom Rad geholt !!!! Seine Kumpels waren weg. In Anbetracht der Überlegenheit (mehrere Erwachsene) war er recht Kleinlaut. Mein Freund (Vater der Kinder) hätte ihn bei einem falschen Wort vermöbelt, so sauer war er.
Wir fahren selbst MTB. Bei Passanten klingeln (ja, Klingel am MTB) wir, bremsen auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit herab und passieren die Leute. Noch nie Ärger gehabt.
Und wo hat man diese Problem ? In 500 m Umkreis von Parkplätzen. Sobald man sich von diesen entfernt trifft man kaum noch auf Leute und kann es rollen lassen.
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja Rainer,
ich will das auf gar keinen Fall runter spielen und so.
Dass Problem ist halt, dass es auf beiden Seiten (einige) schwarze Schafe gibt. Wenn das jetzt so weiter geht, wird die Lage irgendwann eskalieren (leider mit dem Ergebnis, dass man mit dem MTB nur noch nirgendswo fahren darf; Ausnahme: eigenes Grundstück)
Von solchen Idioten darf man sich halt in seiner Meinung nicht beeindrucken lassen.
MIR käme sowas (an Personen vorbeiheizen und deren Gesundheit riskieren) nicht in den Sinn. Einige denken da leider anders.
Das sind dann meistens die, die die Zeit durch Zigaretten, andere Drogen und mangelnde Fitness am Berg wieder verlieren (die meinen halt, dass sie die Zeit bergab wieder reinholen müssen).
Es gibt einfach auf beiden Seiten gewisse Personen, die die Existenz anderer Gruppen nicht wahrhaben wollen und alles für ihr verschwinden aus dem "eigenen" Revier tun.
Dabei vergessen sie, dass der Wald das Revier aller ist (mit Ausnahme der schon jetzt zahlreichen Fahrverbote für MTB'ler)
Das kann man leider nicht ändern.
Selbstjustiz hilft da, gerade in diesem extremen Maße, sicher auch nicht.
Wer seine Aggressionen nicht im Griff hat, sollte einen Sport-/Anti-Aggressionskurs belegen.
Auch wenn er seine Kinder beschützen wollte.

Was meinst du denn mit vom Rad geholt?
Was denkst du über die Wanderer, die letztens einem MTB'ler den Weg blockiert haben (s. einige Posts zuvor)?
Gruß und Danke für die Antworten,
Race-Kralle


----------



## polo (2. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Fall von Selbstjustiz, obwohl nichts passiert ist.


nicht unbedingt. notwehr gilt auch bei bedrohung.


----------



## dubbel (2. Oktober 2007)

polo schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt. notwehr gilt auch bei bedrohung.



oder § 34,  Rechtfertigender Notstand


----------



## polo (2. Oktober 2007)

und die haben den 3. mtbler ja vermutlich nicht mit ner kettensäge zerstückelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkon Klaus (2. Oktober 2007)

mars52 schrieb:


> sind voll an uns vorbei, dass dabei Steine hochspritzen



jo, lass kesseln alter


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Fall von Selbstjustiz, obwohl nichts passiert ist.
> 
> Ich sags ja: solche Leute müssen nur mal an die Richtigen kommen.



Ja, das stimmt. Wenn diese drei Burschen an den (oder die) richtigen geraten, dann gibts Popoklatsch!


----------



## mars52 (2. Oktober 2007)

Die Fragen von Race-Kralle:
Der 3. war etwas hinter den anderen. Die ersten beiden hatten auf unsere Zurufe, etwas langsamer zu fahren nicht reagiert. Wir haben uns dem 3. in den dann in Weg gestellt, der hat gezwungenermaßen abgebremst und wir haben ihn an den Armen festgehalten. Er war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon so langsam, daß es gerade noch ohne hinfallen ging - Gott sein Dank.
Nun zu den Wanderern, die den Weg blockieren. Das ist genauso wenig OK. Die würde ich genauso zu Rede stellen wie einen rücksichtlosen MTBler.

Rob_68. Wenn Du damit meinst, dass ich an den Richtigen kommen müsste kann ich nur sagen ich bin der Richtige !! Und wenn einer meint, er müsse, wenn ich ihn freundlich auf meinen Standpunkt hinweise, physisch reagieren, und das meinst du wohl, hat er verloren und das ohne Zweifel.

Wenn die Eltern schon Panik um ihre Kinder bekommen, weil die Rennfraktion sich nicht unter Kontrolle hat und meint sie müsse ungebremst zwischen kleinen Kindern oder älteren Herrschaften hinduchbrettern (neulich life mitbekommen) kann ich die Aggression der Betroffenen verstehen.

Aber noch mal ! Wo spielen sich solche Szenen ab: In der nahen Umgebung von Parkplätzen, sobald man etwas tiefer in den Wald kommt stellt sich diese Problem fast nicht mehr. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, und davon habe ich genug.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Oktober 2007)

mars52 schrieb:


> Die Fragen von Race-Kralle:
> Der 3. war etwas hinter den anderen. Die ersten beiden hatten auf unsere Zurufe, etwas langsamer zu fahren nicht reagiert. Wir haben uns dem 3. in den dann in Weg gestellt, der hat gezwungenermaßen abgebremst und wir haben ihn an den Armen festgehalten. Er war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon so langsam, daß es gerade noch ohne hinfallen ging - Gott sein Dank.
> Nun zu den Wanderern, die den Weg blockieren. Das ist genauso wenig OK. Die würde ich genauso zu Rede stellen wie einen rücksichtlosen MTBler.


Ach so. Na dann kann man euch ja gratulieren. Habt ihr euch ja genau den falschen ausgesucht.
Also ganz im Ernst.
Dass der letzte, der letzte war, hat ein Grund.
Die echten Racer fahren immer vorne.
Der letzte ist oft immer nur so ein halber Racer.
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr ihm gesagt habt, aber das einzig sinnvolle wären so Worte wie "Sag deinen Kumpels..." gewesen.
Ich habe deinen Ausführungen nämlich entnommen, dass er der einzige aus der Gruppe war, der sich halbwegs anständig benommen hat.

Man kann das in so einem Forum eh nicht klären(man kann höchstens irgendwann mal sehen, weclhe Personengruppe sich häufiger daneben benommen hat. Das geht aber auch eher nicht, weil dass hier ein MTB-Forum ist).
Man kann nur sagen, wie es richtig geht und dass man sich nicht von so ein paar Idioten in seiner Meinung beeinflussen lassen sollte. Das ist denke ich mehr als ein Mal passiert.
Zumindest fallen mir so langsam keine neuen Worte dazu ein.
Schönen Abend noch,
Race-Kralle


----------



## mars52 (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Race-Kralle. Der letzte hat verloren !! Ich glaube, dass es Zufall war, dass dieser der letzte war. Hätten wir keinen Stress gemacht wäre er auch nicht zivilisierter abgefahren. Er hatte ja gesehen, dass wir seinen Weg zugemacht hatten. Natürlich hatten wird an seine Kumpels schöne Grüße ausrichten lassen. Immerhin hatten wir jemanden, dem wir sagen konnten, dass dieses Verhalten unter den gegeben Umständen so nicht OK ist. 
Ebenfalls noch einen schönen abend,
Rainer


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2007)

N'abend Rainer
Ist es dabei geblieben?
Was habt ihr denn genau gesagt/mit ihm gemacht?

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mars52 (3. Oktober 2007)

Na gemacht haben wir mit ihm nix !! Wie schon gesagt, mein Kumpel war ziemlich sauer. Wir haben ihm halt gsagt, dass es so nicht geht. Kinder, spritzende Steine etc... und dass er und seine Kumpels doch in solchen Situationen angepasst fahren sollen. Er hat eigentlich nix gesagt, außer OK.
Gruß Rainer


----------



## kettenknecht (3. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ich sags ja: solche Leute müssen nur mal an die Richtigen kommen.



rob ich mag dich nicht (du weißt die hyänenstory  ) aber da hast du recht...



und @mars52 wenns um die kinder geht sind die wenigsten rational...nicht das es sinnvol gewesen wäre durchzuheizen aber ich habs nicht gesehen insofern...

seh aber auch genug idioten im wald welche meinen platz machen-dafür sind die anderen da-.....


aber schaizze wir drehen uns im kreis und in 10 jahren labern wir immer noch um den gleiche bockmist...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2007)

mars52 schrieb:


> Na gemacht haben wir mit ihm nix !! Wie schon gesagt, mein Kumpel war ziemlich sauer. Wir haben ihm halt gsagt, dass es so nicht geht. Kinder, spritzende Steine etc... und dass er und seine Kumpels doch in solchen Situationen angepasst fahren sollen. Er hat eigentlich nix gesagt, außer OK.
> Gruß Rainer


Wenn das so war, ist okay. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, ist zuviel des Guten.
Ich bezweifle zwar, dass das was gebracht, aber mehr wäre auch zu viel gewesen.
Worte (Ausnahme: Beleidigungen!) sind der einzige Weg, um das Problem zu lösen!
Ich verstehe das einfach nicht.
Wieso passiert mir sowas nicht?
Bin ich vom Glück geküsst?
Wohnt ihr alle in Problemvierteln?
Was macht ihr falsch/ich richtig?
Der Wald gehört allen. Das ist alles, was es zu wissen gilt.
Dazu sollte man dann noch die elterliche Erziehung ins Verhalten einfließen lassen und schon ist die Sache geritzt und alle sind zufrieden.
Das Leute mal einen schlechten Tag haben, muss man ihnen einfach mal verzeihen können.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Schlammcatcher (3. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man dann noch die elterliche Erziehung ins Verhalten einfließen lassen und schon ist die Sache geritzt und alle sind zufrieden.



Gestern: Ich drehe meine schnelle Feierabendrunde. Im Wald kommt mir eine Pilgergruppe (wahrscheinlich Richtung Trier unterwegs) von etwa 25 Leuten aus dem Weg entgegen, in den ich einbiegen wollte. Ich habe natürlich sofort an meine klösterliche Erziehung gedacht, bleibe stehen und warte, bis der letzte mit seinem Kreuz an mir vorbeigezogen ist. Ein junger Kerl aus der Truppe (lange Haare, Bart, echter "Jesus-Typ") ruft mir noch im Vorbeigehen zu: "Vielen Dank...und gute Reise" Ich habe ihm auch eine gute Reise gewünscht und bin dann mit kirchlichem Segen weitergefahren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Ganz anhalten ist sicher zu viel des Guten, heißt: Eigentlich nicht nötig, wenn es der Weg zu lässt.
Da hast du dich ja richtig von der Kirche und ihrer Macht einschüchtern lassen, wa?  
Oder war das nur ein schlechter Scherz und die Wanderer fragen sich, wie lange ihr Krankenhaus aufenthalt noch dauern wird (mit der Hoffnung, Weihnachten wieder laufen zu können?)
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Schlammcatcher (3. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir hat die Kirche keine Macht mehr...
Ey, das gehört so. Das kostet mich vielleicht eine Minute. Das mache ich bei Reitern mittlerweile auch. Wegen mir ist mal ein Mädel unfreiwillig von ihrem Rössel abgestiegen und hat sich bös weh getan, das passiert mir so schnell nicht mehr.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2007)

Das   hatte eine Bedeutung  
Na ja, dein Verhkalten ist auf jeden Fall sehr positiv. Da kann sich manch einer eine Scheibe von abschneiden.  
Weiter so,
schönen Abend noch,
Race-Kralle


----------



## ilex (3. Oktober 2007)

wenn schon ist mir ein allez! allez! lieber als der Segen des Herrn. Gemein ist aber meinen sportiven Franzosen wie die genannten Betbrüdern, sie haben ein anderes Betriebsystem aufgespielt. Weder der gefährlich doofdeutsche Wanderer noch sein bikendes Pedant würden nennenswerte Einbusen ihrer Freizeitvergnügungen erleiden einfach mal zurückzutreten oder in die Bremsen zu greifen. Das größere Vergnügen ist die Befriedigung mickriger Machtgelüste und hierzu wird jedwede Möglichkeit ausgekostet. Ich wünsche mir, wie in Frankreich dreispurige Bundestraßen mit einer gemeinsamen Überholspur für beide Richtungen in der Mitte damit sich wenigstens ein Teil der Sippschaft selbst ausrottet


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Oktober 2007)

ich denke mal feiertagsnachmittag gehört auch zu dem thema  so wie es heute einer war! 
mit rücksicht nehmen schön und gut, mach ich eigentlich auch immer.... aber wieso muss ich immer son pech haben wie heute auch wieder  
truppenübungsplatz hier inner gegend, mit schönen breiten panzerstraßen, natürlich alles nimmer in benutzung  lieblingsweg steil runter kommt man leicht auf 60... und dann gehts aber genauso steil wieder hoch.... und siehe da, wer/was befand sich genau in der senke   paar wanderer mit hund... klingeln brachte nix, bzw erst zuspät, so dass ich genau wo es wieder steil hoch ging mit 10kmh antreten konnte  
und jetzt kommt mir net mit "gutes training" 
abgesehen davon aber ne schöne runde


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2007)

Warum denn nicht, es ist doch ein super Training. So groß ist die Ersparnis durch den Km/h-Überschuss auch nicht. Es sei denn, du kannst den Berg mit dem Überschuss auf dem großen Kettenblatt wegtreten.
"mach ich *eigentlich *auch immer"
ist ein bisschen wenig. Klingt so ein bisschen nach "fast".
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Oktober 2007)

naja mit dem "eigentlich" mein ich z.b. auf ner 5m breiten straße ohne bürgersteig wo nen wanderer(päarchen) alleine her geht seh ich net ein warum ich da net mit 30 oder so vorbeidüsen sollte... wie jedes andere auto wohl auch machen würde  aber wenn irgendwie kinder/kinderwagen/hund in sicht ist,ist schon auf grund der unberechenbarkeit abbremsen pflicht...

und die ersparnis ist viel wenn man schon auf dem zahnfleisch kriecht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2007)

Da hast du natürlich Recht.
Da bin ich mal voll und ganz deiner Meinung.
Wenn du es nicht draufhast, kannst du diesen Berg halt nicht fahren.  
Nein, ich verstehe das schon. Ich kenne das ja, wenn man hinter viel schnelleren her ist und sich dann wieder ein Berg an den nächsten reiht.
Mir brauchst du das auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen nicht zu erklären.
Aber so an sich sehr vorbildlich, wie du dich verhältst.
Kann man dir echt nur diesen   für zeigen.
Ich wünschte mehr Leute wären so   wie du.
Leider sind die meisten eher so   drauf.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Oktober 2007)

und ich dacht die ness würde nur bei frauen so gut ankommen ! neiiiiin... sondern auch hier !  das ist ja mal ne super sache 

und kalle.... zahnfleisch gehen und zahnfleisch kriechen sind welten  vllt sollte ich dir das doch mal erklären


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

Aber bitte morgen erst, ist schon so spät.  
Aber auf dem Zahnfleisch gehend auf einen Open-End-Berg (ein Berg, bei dem man das Ende nicht sieht) zuzufahren, ist auch schon nciht von schlechten Eltern.
Und sooo weit ist der Weg zum auf dem zahnfleisch kriechen dann auch nicht mehr, finde ich.
Zumindest ist der Übergang bei mir während der Fahrt fließend und leider immer viel zu früh kommend.  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2007)

naja ok.... vllt um das klar zustellen heute bei mir... so schlimm war das alels net  es war vllt ein 30höhenmeter hügelchen... wäre halt schön gewesen den schwung mitzunehmen  aber so kams halt net....  und morgen kann ich das gern mal genauer ausführen !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
30hm, also doch auf einem großen KB, auch aus dem Stand und auf dem Zahnfleisch kriechend!  
Wer's hat, sage ich da nur!  
Bin mal gespannt, was du heute dazu sagst, wo du 'ne Nacht drüber geschlafen hast! 
Hauptsache erstmal ein Fass aufmachen!  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2007)

also.... um das mal genauer ausführlich auszuführen !
zahnfleisch kriechend ist schlimmer als zahnfleisch gehend !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

*gähn*
Diese Erkenntnis hatten wir doch gestern schon mal, oder irre ich mich?
Die Frage ist doch viel mehr, wie groß der Unterschied ist und ob der Übergang wirklich fließend ist.
Off topic hier alles sowieso schon, KTWR-verdächtig mittlerweile auch!
Gruß;
Race-Kralle


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ganz anhalten ist sicher zu viel des Guten, heißt: Eigentlich nicht nötig, wenn es der Weg zu lässt.


nein: 
sobald es auch nur fraglich ist, wird angehalten und die fußgänger vorbeigelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

Es muss gewährleistet sein, dass nichts passiert/passieren kann!
Was dafür notwendig ist, liegt im eigenen Ermessen!
Race-Kralle


----------



## brmpfl (4. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es muss gewährleistet sein, dass nichts passiert/passieren kann!
> Was dafür notwendig ist, liegt im eigenen Ermessen!
> Race-Kralle



Nö,
es mag da den einen oder anderen geben, dessen Maß sich von Deinem unterscheidet, daher sehe ich das so wie dubbel:



dubbel schrieb:


> nein:
> sobald es auch nur fraglich ist, wird angehalten und die fußgänger vorbeigelassen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hast du Angst vor dubbel oder so?  
Kleiner Scherz.
Hier kommt halt wieder der gesunde Menschenverstand zum Tragen.
Den muss man halt eben besitzen, wenn man mit einem Fahrrad in den Wald will.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es muss gewährleistet sein, dass nichts passiert/passieren kann!
> Was dafür notwendig ist, liegt im eigenen Ermessen!


eben nicht, denn der wanderer nimmt das vollkommen anders wahr als du. 
und der kann deine überragenden fahrkünste halt nicht so gut einschätzen, sondern reagiert schon panisch, wenn du denkst, da ist noch ganz viel platz.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> eben nicht, denn der wanderer nimmt das vollkommen anders wahr als du.
> und der kann deine überragenden fahrkünste halt nicht so gut einschätzen, sondern reagiert schon panisch, wenn du denkst, da ist noch ganz viel platz.


Trotzdem entsteht keine echte Gefahr. Wenn man das Tempo so fährt wie man sicher fahren kann, kann NIX passieren.
Allerdings könntest du in Sachen Panik Recht haben.
Wenn man panisch wird, obwohl nichts passieren kann, ist man doch selbst Schuld.
Es geht mir nicht unbedingt darum, mich bei den Wanderer oder wem auch immer einzuschleimen. Mir reicht es, wenn nichts passiert.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

merkst du nicht, dass der wanderer sauer wird, weil der wanderer schiss hat? 

das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass du dich wohlfühlst.
wenn du der meinung bist, dass nichts passieren kann, dann ist das schön für dich, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, was der wanderer von der sache hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

Leute, ich habe es noch NIE (!!!) erlebt, dass ein anderer Mensch vor MIR auf dem Bike schiss hatte!
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie es immer den anderen passiert, dass sie scheinbar ständig Stress mit anderen haben.
Was hier zum Teil erzählt wird, ist für mich unvorstellbar.
Die schlimmste Begegnung mit Wanderern war bei mir, dass ich nicht gegrüßt wurde!
Wer ist also zu doof?
Race-Kralle


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem entsteht keine echte Gefahr. Wenn man das Tempo so fährt wie man sicher fahren kann, kann NIX passieren.
> Wenn man panisch wird, obwohl nichts passieren kann, ist man doch selbst Schuld.
> Mir reicht es, wenn nichts passiert.
> ...
> Ich weiß auch nicht, wie es immer den anderen passiert, dass sie scheinbar ständig Stress mit anderen haben.



wenn jemand mit höchstgeschwindigkeit an ner familie mit kindern vorbeidonnert (wie in dem diskutierten beispiel), dann ist die ursache des problems nicht die familie, sondern der beiker.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn jemand mit höchstgeschwindigkeit an ner familie mit kindern vorbeidonnert (wie in dem diskutierten beispiel), dann ist die ursache des problems nicht die familie, sondern der beiker.


Das ist richitg!
Und wer ist jetzt nach meinem letzten Post nochmal zu doof?
Hab die Frage ja nicht gestellt, weil ich KEINE Antwort drauf haben wollte.
Danke schön!



Rob_68 schrieb:


> Yupp, ist mir auch schon mal passiert. Die Alte war richtig am Tanzen vor Schiss, als ich vorbeifuhr. Links, rechts, wieder Mitte. Glück gehabt.


Wenn du so ein Verhalten an den Tag legst, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst vor jedem Waldgebiet rot umrandete, weiße Schilder stehen, auf denen ein durchgestrichenes Fahrrad
zu sehen ist.  
So kann es nicht weitergehen.

Nochmal @ dubbel
Wer ist hier zu doof?
Wenn man schon beleidigend wird (habe ich so empfunden), dann bitte auch gegen den Richtigen.

Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

das problem ist nicht die familie, sondern der doofe beiker, der nicht merkt, wie bedrohlich er wirkt.


du musst ja nicht jede aussage bzgl. asozialer beiker auf dich beziehen.


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

man kann's auch so ausdrÃ¼cken: 

wenn ihr euch benehmt wir die axt im wald, fliegt ihr Ã¼ber kurz oder lang von den trails, ihr penner. 

solange ich mit dem beik unterwegs bin, fahre ich langsam an der oma vorbei, hebe die leeren plastikflaschen und powerbar-papiere von anderen bikern auf und trag den dreck zum nÃ¤chsten mÃ¼ll und benehme mich zurÃ¼ckhaltend in gegenwart von wanderern. 
wenn die ausser sicht sind, kannst du ja die sau rauslassen. 
weil: die erstens am lÃ¤ngeren hebel (in sachen lobby etc.) sitzen, und mir zweitens ÃBERHAUPT nicht klar ist, worin der triumph liegt, ne oma zusammenzuscheiÅsen oder niederzubrettern. 

und wenn das Ã¼berhand nimmt, is irgendwann der sack zu. 
das hat nix mit fronten etc. zu tun, sondern das is ursache - wirkung.


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem das jetzt geklärt ist ...... gibt's ein paar Ernährungstips?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

@ dubbel
Ja, ist richtig.
Aber die Sache war, bevor unter deinem Post "Geändert von..." stand, nicht anders zu verstehen, als gegen mich persönlich.
Wenn man meinen Nick sagt/schreibt und in dem selben Satz die Frage stellt, ob ich/jemand/wer auch immer zu blöd bin/ist, deine Ausführungen zu kapieren, muss man sich auch nicht wundern, dass sich die gerade erwähnte Person dann angesprochen fühlt.
Um es an einem Beispiel klarer zu machen:
Dubbel, bist du zu doof das zu kapieren?
Was schließt du daraus, wenn du weiterhin eine andere Meinung hast, als der, der dich gerade gefragt hat?
Sicher nicht, dass alle anderen zu doof sind!
Hoffe ich zumindest.
Wenn man sich im Wort vergriffen hat, sollte man sich entschuldigen und nicht den Post ändern.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## britta-ox (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin da mit Herrn dubbel einer Meinung: im Zweifelsfall absteigen.
Und zwar nicht nur, weil die am längeren Hebel sitzen, sondern einfach, weils der Anstand verlangt


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

das hatte ich allerdings schon geändert, bevor ich deine weinerliche antwort gelesen hab... 

und jetzt hör auf zu heulen. was willst du denn?


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (4. Oktober 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich bin da mit Herrn dubbel einer Meinung: im Zweifelsfall absteigen.
> Und zwar nicht nur, weil die am längeren Hebel sitzen, sondern einfach, weils der Anstand verlangt



Da hätte ich letzten Sonntag meine Tour ja glatt in eine Wanderung umwandeln müssen  


> stormrider1971
> Gestern Nachmittag war ich auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs und hatte auch viel Kontakt mit sehr netten Wanderern. Auf dem letzten Trail tauchte dann vor mir eine Gruppe mit etwa 10 Wanderern auf. Ich schloss langsam auf, machte mich mit einem netten "Hallo" bemerkbar und wurde von den ersten zwei Wanderinnen vorbeigelassen. Die Dritte meinte dann schon das der Weg ja sehr schmal wäre und rief nach vorne: "Da kommt ein Radfahrer, darf der das überhaupt?". In mir stieg dann so langsam ein ungutes Gefühl auf. Der Herr vor mir ließ mich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr vorbei und begann statt dessen mit den anderen zu diskutieren. Auf meine Frage ob er mich denn vorbeilassen könne antwortete er garnicht. Es wurde weiter über die bösen MTBer diskutiert. So ging das dann minutenlang weiter. 10 Wanderer, ich mittendrin im Schritttempo den Trail entlang. Die Lage lies sich erst an der nächsten Abzweigung, an der ich dann gezwungenermassen abbog, auflösen.
> 
> Muss ich so ein Verhalten verstehen?
> Normalerweise kennt man solche Verhaltensweisen von jugendlichen Gruppen wo sich der eine oder andere gerne etwas wichtig machen will. Von 50-70 Jährigen erwarte ich eigentlich ein sozialeres Verhalten, vorallem wenn sie einmal im Jahr im Wald zum Wandern unterwegs sind.


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

is genau wie beim autofahren: 
defensives fahren bedeutet, dass man nicht jedes duell gewinnen kann. 
und damit muss man erst mal zurechtkommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

@ dubbel
Ich will, dass man (indem Falle du) zu deinen Äußerungen stehst und dich, falls du deine Meinung geändert hast oder der Meinung bist, etwas überzogen reagiert zu haben, entschuldigst.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
@ all
Ich musste noch nie absteigen.
Irgendwie passieren bei meinen Fahrten nie solche Sachen. Ich mein, Ennepetal ist ja auch ein Loch und so, aber trotzdem.
Ich wurde auch noch nie angepöbelt oder was auch immer.
Es gibt keine Probleme, wenn ich "bikend" Kontakt mit Wandereren oder sonstigen nicht bikenden habe.
Ich denke, darum geht's.
Nur zu posten wie es richtig geht, ist, glaube ich, ein bisschen wenig.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## powderJO (4. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> is genau wie beim autofahren: defensives fahren bedeutet, dass man nicht jedes duell gewinnen kann. und damit muss man erst mal zurechtkommen.



statt gute ratschläge zu verteilen (die ausserhalb des ktwr sowieso nicht auf fruchtbaren boden fallen), solltest du längst am scanner sitzen  schließlich baue ich auf dich. grrrr.


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

ist in arbeit.


----------



## powderJO (4. Oktober 2007)

brav. ;-)


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss gewährleistet sein, dass nichts passiert/passieren kann!
> Was dafür notwendig ist, liegt im eigenen Ermessen!
> [...]
> Trotzdem entsteht keine echte Gefahr. Wenn man das Tempo so fährt wie man sicher fahren kann, kann NIX passieren...
> ...


ich sehe meine (ja eigentlich schon revidierte) meinung bestätigt: du bist tatsächlich doof. 
in einem thread, in dem es um probleme zwischen wanderern und beikern geht, vertrittst du die position, dass du so fährst, wie es dir passt, weil du keine probleme damit hast.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

Mir passt es angemessen zu fahren und so habe ich auch nie Probleme!
Ich weiß nicht wer doof ist.
Der, der nie mit anderen Probleme hat oder der, der die Probleme mit Wanderern, Rentnern,... scheinbar magisch anzieht?
Aber da wirst du mir sicher wieder eine super Antwort drauf geben können.
Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich der doofe bin.
Wahrscheinlich so Sachen wie "Du kannst nicht fahren und wirst halt nie so schnell, dass es Probleme geben könnte" oder so.
Na ja, ich lass mich auf jeden Fall mal überraschen.
Race-Kralle


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

ich hab auch keine probleme. 
aber nicht, weil ich so fahre, wie ich es gerade noch kontollieren kann, sondern aus folgendem grund: 
solange ich mit dem beik unterwegs bin, fahre ich langsam an der oma vorbei, hebe die leeren plastikflaschen und powerbar-papiere von anderen bikern auf und trag den dreck zum nächsten müll und benehme mich zurückhaltend in gegenwart von wanderern. 
wenn die ausser sicht sind, kannst du ja die sau rauslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

@ dubbel
"solange ich mit dem beik unterwegs bin, fahre ich langsam an der oma vorbei,"
Ich auch!
"hebe die leeren plastikflaschen und powerbar-papiere von anderen bikern auf und trag den dreck zum nächsten müll "
Ich nicht.
"benehme mich zurückhaltend in gegenwart von wanderern. "
Ich auch. Wanderer sind für mich keine Unmenschen, schon gar keine Feinde.

Komisch. Wir verhalten uns stark vergleichbar und streiten uns dann im Forum. Voll unnötig, wie ich finde.
Man kann mich vielleicht für meine Formulierungen kritisieren, aber nicht für mein Verhalten.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## dubbel (4. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> "Ich hebe die leeren plastikflaschen und powerbar-papiere von anderen bikern auf und trag den dreck zum nächsten müll "
> Ich nicht.


super.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> "solange ich mit dem beik unterwegs bin, fahre ich langsam an der oma vorbei,"
> Ich auch!
> "benehme mich zurückhaltend in gegenwart von wanderern. "
> Ich auch.
> ...


ich kritisiere mittlerweile in erster linie deine begriffstutzigkeit:
du wiederholst mehrfach, dass du so schnell fährst, wie du dich sicher fühlst. 
an kritischen stellen anzuhalten, findest du unnötig. 
dein komfortbereich ist - zumindest den letzten posts nach - das maß aller dinge. 

die tatsache, dass wanderer das anders sehen bzw. dein tempo als gefährlich einstufen, ist dir bisher noch nicht aufgegangen.
wie gesagt: 
es mag da den einen oder anderen geben, dessen Maß sich von Deinem unterscheidet.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ja, aber was hat ein z. B. Wanderer davon, wenn ich ihm durch irgendeinen dummen Zufall mit 10km/h ( angebrachte Geschwindigkeit auf einem recht breiten Weg) in die Hacken fahre?
Da kann ich doch besser mit 20km/h an ihm vorbeifahren.
Berühre ihn nicht, mach ihn nicht dreckig, gar nichts.
Worüber wird er am Abend eher schlecht reden?
Ich glaube über ersteren.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Schwarzwild (4. Oktober 2007)

Auf jeden Fall liegt in den Wäldern inzwischen doch sowieso so gut wie kein Müll mehr herum; ob es nun am Einwegpfand oder geändertem Umweltbewusstsein liegt, weiß ich nicht, aber vor einigen Jahren war das noch anders.

Entlang der Autostraßen scheint der Trend sich ins Gegenteil zu verkehren; jetzt, nachdem das Gras auf den Seiten- und Mittelstreifen mal wieder gemäht wurden, tritt die Müllkippe darunter in aller Erbärmlichkeit hervor.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
"Auf jeden Fall liegt in den Wäldern inzwischen doch sowieso so gut wie kein Müll mehr herum; ob es nun am Einwegpfand oder geändertem Umweltbewusstsein liegt, weiß ich nicht, aber vor einigen Jahren war das noch anders."
dubbel war hier.
"Entlang der Autostraßen scheint der Trend sich ins Gegenteil zu verkehren; jetzt, nachdem das Gras auf den Seiten- und Mittelstreifen mal wieder gemäht wurden, tritt die Müllkippe darunter in aller Erbärmlichkeit hervor."
Das ist sehr unerfreulich.
Es gibt halt einige (Autofahrer), die scheinbar keinen Wert auf eine intakte Natur legen.
Sie verpesten die Luft und müllen die Raststätten zu.
Da es nur unzureichend kontrolliert wird, sieht es so aus, wie es aussieht.
Da kann man leider nix dran machen.
Es sei denn, man ändert das Bewusstsein der Menschen der Natur gegenüber.
Das ist allerdings ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, wie man immer so schön sagt.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Schlammcatcher (4. Oktober 2007)

@race-kralle: Du musst damit rechnen, dass andere Menschen (in diesem Falle die Wanderer, und darum geht's ja in diesem thread) ein anderes Sicherheitsempfinden haben. Wenn du meinst, du kannst in "gebührenden" Abstand mit 20 km/h an einem Wandersmann vorbeifahren, finde ich das auch ein wenig...na ja...zu schnell! Für dich mag das ja in Ordnung gehen, aber so ein Wandersmann, der unseren Sport nicht kennt, kann das eben nicht einschätzen. Und auch das muss man berücksichtigen. 
Ich möchte das mal mit einem Hundehalter vergleichen, dessen Hund auf dich zugelaufen kommt. Er kennt den Hund und weiß, dass er dich nur begrüßen will. Du aber bekommst Angst, weil du den Kläffer nicht kennst und denkst, der will dir ans Leder.

Um nochmal auf mein Zusammentreffen mit den Pilgern zu kommen:
Gewiss wäre es für diese Menschen zu ertragen gewesen, wenn ich an ihnen vorbeigefahren wäre. Ich empfand es in diesem Augenblick aber als sinnvoll, diese Leute nicht unnötig zu stören und habe gewartet, bis sie vorbei waren.
Wenn das 'ne Truppe lärmender Teenies gewesen wäre, wäre ich ohne Zögern langsam weitergefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2007)

"...wäre ich ohne Zögern langsam weitergefahren."...  die formulierung hört sich lustig an


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
@ Schlammcatcher
Da habe ich mich vielleicht ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt.
Ich gebe mein Bestes, mein Tempo immer der Situation anzupassen.
Das bedeutet, dass ich immer nur so schnell fahre, dass ich noch auf die Dummheit/Unkonzentriertheit/nenn es wie du willst anderer reagieren kann, sprich: im Extremfall auch anhalten kann.
Ich käme nie auf die Idee, auf einem Singletrail oder so mit 20km/h an einer Wandergruppe vorbei zu fahren.
Wenn ich auf einem 10m breiten Schotterweg unterwegs bin, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum ich nicht mit 20km/h an Leuten vorbeifahren sollte. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, ich kündige mein Überholen an und sehe keine Gefahr (Kinder, Hunde, alte Menschen,...).
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (5. Oktober 2007)

gruppe lärmender teenies im wald? ich wusste garnicht dass die jugend wieder die natur sucht  also in meinem wald kann man keine klingeltöne runterladen mangels empfang^^


----------



## Schlammcatcher (5. Oktober 2007)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> "...wäre ich ohne Zögern langsam weitergefahren."...  die formulierung hört sich lustig an



Joh, hast recht... ...natürlich würde ich da "ohne zu zögern" voll draufhalten...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Oktober 2007)

Aber Jugendliche sind doch auch Menschen mit
Problemen wie du und ich (Bin 19   ).









 



Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## fistbeatz (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke , wenn man Wanderer sieht und sein Tempo dementsprechend angleicht und freundlich grüßt hat man überhaupt keine Probleme...

Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Ignoranz, allerdings unter Bikern wie Wanderern gleichermaßen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Oktober 2007)

fistbeatz schrieb:


> Ich denke , wenn man Wanderer sieht und sein Tempo dementsprechend angleicht und freundlich grüßt hat man überhaupt keine Probleme...
> 
> Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Ignoranz, allerdings unter Bikern wie Wanderern gleichermaßen...


Dem ist, denke ich, nix hinzuzufügen.  
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## DHGoth (5. Oktober 2007)

Also wer diesen sonntag langeweile hat soll einfach in die Müggelberge kommen , zuschauen lohnt sich auch!


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> solange ich mit dem beik unterwegs bin, fahre ich langsam an der oma vorbei, hebe die leeren plastikflaschen und powerbar-papiere von anderen bikern auf und trag den dreck zum nächsten müll und benehme mich zurückhaltend



So Recht Du ja hast, so seichig-glitschig nach Gutmensch hört es sich an.
Außerdem nimmt _Dir_ das hier doch sowieso niemand ab.


----------



## ilex (6. Oktober 2007)

und mitnichten ist alleine durch defensive Fahrweise ein "Duell" verloren, eröffnen sich mir doch auf dem Bike ausgebremst die wunderbaren Möglichkeiten der Kommunikation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (6. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> OK, 95% hier im thread haben sich ja nun brav als Gutmenschen geoutet. Man fährt ja auch keine Leute um oder gefährdet kleine Kinder.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, bei den meisten *deutschen* Wanderern gehen nun mal die Rolladen runter, wenn sie die dämlichen Radfahrer auf *ihren* Wegen sehen. Es wird extra kein Platz gemacht, auch wenn man defensiv fährt.


Hm. Das mit dem Gutmenschen ist ein hier ja häufig zu lesender Vorwurf. Und eigentlich habe ich ihn noch nie verstanden. Wenn man einem Menschen sonst nichts ankreiden kann, dann wirft man ihm vor, gut zu sein? -- Man könnte ihn ja vielleicht fragen, ob seine (Selbst-) Einschätzung ehrlich ist. Oder ob seine Rezepte realistisch sind.

Im Falles des Umgangs mit anderen Menschen finde ich es aber durchaus realistisch, die pure Freundlichkeit an den Tag zu legen. Man darf ja von seinen Mitkreaturen halten, was man mag. Aber muss man sie es spüren lassen? Freundlichkeit ist keine Fehlinvestition. Es ist EUER Sonntagnachmittag, der dadurch stressfrei, entspannt, ja: spaßig wird.

Jammert nicht über die deutsche Mentalität. Ihr gehört auch dazu, und es ist an Euch, aus der deutschen Mentalität das zu machen, was Ihr Euch wünscht. 

Und jammert nicht über die Blödheit der Wanderer. Je blöder der Wanderer, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Ihr die Intelligenteren* seid. Und ihm bei Anflügen von Kritik in aller Seelenruhe erklären könnt, dass alles in bester Ordnung ist. Immer freundlich natürlich. Das klappt auch bei Leuten, die einem ostentativ den Weg versperren. Für den Spaß halte in GERNE mal an.

(*) Schon klar, dass das Päckchen dieser Verantwortung für manche schon wieder zu schwer ist


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> So Recht Du ja hast, so seichig-glitschig nach Gutmensch hört es sich an.
> Außerdem nimmt _Dir_ das hier doch sowieso niemand ab.



HE! ich bin der absolute traumschwiegersohn aller wandernden omas.
s. carmin: Freundlichkeit ist keine Fehlinvestition.


----------



## carmin (6. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Schwarzwild (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube, dass der Vorwurf gegen das Gutmenschentum sich eher gegen die Heuchelei der vermeintlich Guten richtet. Der echte "gute Mensch" spendet evtl. anonym Geld für irgendein Hilfsprojekt oder sammelt stillschweigend den Müll anderer auf, während der "Gutmensch" die Medien sucht, und sich im Schein der Anerkennung für seine selbstlos guten Taten feieren lässt.

P.S.: @dubbel
Meinst Du nicht, dass Du bei heutigen Schwiegermüttern besser mit dem Bild von Dir landen kannst, was Du im KTWR gibst? 
Immerhin stammen die heutigen Schwiegermütter meist noch aus wilderen Zeiten, und können mit der heutigen angepassten Jugend, deren größte Angst z.B. darin besteht, sich vor dem späteren Personalchef für die Zeitlücke zwischen Abi und Studienbeginn rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## carmin (7. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der Vorwurf gegen das Gutmenschentum sich eher gegen die Heuchelei der vermeintlich Guten richtet. Der echte "gute Mensch" spendet evtl. anonym Geld für irgendein Hilfsprojekt oder sammelt stillschweigend den Müll anderer auf, während der "Gutmensch" die Medien sucht, und sich im Schein der Anerkennung für seine selbstlos guten Taten feieren lässt.


Okay. Ganz so schwarzweiß ists aber auch nicht.

1. Auch der "gute Mensch" kann noch mehr Gutes tun, indem er andere Leute für seine Maxime gewinnt.

2. Es gibt niemanden, der sich nicht profiliert. Ob im Forum, ob im "normalen" Leben, es gehört zum Prinzip. Es ist allenfalls eine Frage des gesunden Maßes.

3. Hinter den "gutmenschlichen" Äußerungen in diesem Thread sehe ich das primäre Motiv nicht in einer mutmaßlichen Profilneurose, sondern in der ehrlichen Sorge, dass einzelne durch asoziales Verhalten den Ruf des Sports weiter schädigen.

4. Aversionen gegen "gute Menschen" wurzeln nicht immer in einem gesünderen Gerechtigkeitsempfinden, sondern oft auch einer mindestens so großen Profilierungabsicht oder einem schlechten Gewissen.

5. Der allgemein zu akzeptierende Maßstab kann nur die Vernunft, das Sachargument sein. Aus meiner Sicht besteht kein Zweifel an der latenten Bedrohung unseres Sports durch schlechten Ruf. Zudem sehe ich nicht, dass man durch Freundlichkeit und Respekt auch nur irgendetwas (zB Spaß) einbüßt. Über beides können wir uns aber gerne unterhalten.

6. Was mich an dem "Gutmenschen/guten Menschen"-Vorwurf vielleicht noch irritiert, ist, dass wir uns eine Kultur entwickelt zu haben scheinen, in denen das "Böse" (= asoziale oder nicht zukunftsfähige) Verhalten höher geachtet zu sein scheint als das "Gute". (Ich verlinke jetzt keine KTWR-Threads.) Ich verstehe nicht, woher das kommt.

(Sonntags darf man solche Beiträge schreiben )


----------



## dubbel (7. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> P.S.: @dubbel
> Meinst Du nicht, dass Du bei heutigen Schwiegermüttern besser mit dem Bild von Dir landen kannst, was Du im KTWR gibst?
> Immerhin stammen die heutigen Schwiegermütter meist noch aus wilderen Zeiten, und können mit der heutigen angepassten Jugend, deren größte Angst z.B. darin besteht, sich vor dem späteren Personalchef für die Zeitlücke zwischen Abi und Studienbeginn rechtfertigen zu müssen.


das mag im allgemeinen stimmen (auch wenn dem satz die eigentliche aussage fehlt), aber spätestens beim speziellen thema schwiegersohn haut der kritisch-weltanschauliche ansatz, wie die damenwelt dir gegenüber ihre betrachtungsweise rechtfertigt, nicht mehr hin. 
da geht's dann nur noch um nette junge männer, die ordentlich grüßen.


----------



## Schwarzwild (7. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> â¦da geht's dann nur noch um nette junge mÃ¤nner, die ordentlich grÃ¼Ãen.



Und nicht vergessen: Lange Haare sind O.K., nur ordentlich gepflegt und anstÃ¤ndig gekÃ¤mmt mÃ¼ssen sie sein!
--------------
Sorry, der im Post weiter o.g. Satz von mir ist unvollstÃ¤ndig, lÃ¤Ãt sich leider nicht mehr Ã¤ndern.


----------



## taunusreiter (7. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Okay. Ganz so schwarzweiß ists aber auch nicht.
> 
> 1. Auch der "gute Mensch" kann noch mehr Gutes tun, indem er andere Leute für seine Maxime gewinnt.
> 
> ...



ein konstruktiver und guter Beitrag ! Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## carmin (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde Beiträge wie meinen letzten eigentlich eher peinlich. Trotzdem thx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. Oktober 2007)

Für Deinen Vorwurf des Gutmenschentums hast bislang aber auch noch nichts Substanzielles geliefert. Und was ist jetzt ein Oberlehrer, und inwiefern unterscheiden sich Deine Äußerungen von denen eines solchen?


----------



## ilex (8. Oktober 2007)

die Kehrseite des Gutmenschen ist das "Treudoofe". Typisch dafür sind diese Selbstanzeiger aus allen möglichen Lebensbereichen. Leute also die von ihrem eigenen nicht ganz gesetzeskonformen Verhalten (an dem sich bislang aber meist niemand gestört hat) als gutes Tun überzeugt sind und auf diesem Wege versuchen die Gesetzeslage der eigenen Überzeugung anzupassen. Unter dieses Muster fallen auch Biker die ohne Not zur SGD zu laufen um für Regelungen einzutreten, wo bisher eine gesetzliche Grauzone herrschte in der jeder der sich einigermaßen vernünftig verhielt eigentlich tun und lassen konnte was er wollte.


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> ...Biker die ohne Not zur SGD zu laufen



sgd?


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abkürzung *SGD* steht für:
> 
> Singapur-Dollar
> kurzform für die Sportgemeinschaft Dynamo Dresden
> Studiengemeinschaft Darmstadt (deutsche Fernschule)


----------



## brmpfl (8. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> sgd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was ist davon jetzt ausgerechnet Sonntagnachmittag zum Kotzen?


----------



## ilex (8. Oktober 2007)

Struktur und Genehmigungsdirektion - Zentralstelle der Forstverwaltung mit landesweiter Zuständigkeit http://www.sgdsued.rlp.de/home.htm



brmpfl schrieb:


> und was ist davon jetzt ausgerechnet Sonntagnachmittag zum Kotzen?



das Gras welches irgendein Kamel abfressen wird, nachdem selbiges über eine Sache gewachsen war


----------



## carmin (8. Oktober 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> Unter dieses Muster fallen auch Biker die ohne Not zur SGD zu laufen um für Regelungen einzutreten, wo bisher eine gesetzliche Grauzone herrschte in der jeder der sich einigermaßen vernünftig verhielt eigentlich tun und lassen konnte was er wollte.


Kennst Du einen solchen Fall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (8. Oktober 2007)

ansonsten hätte ich das nicht angesprochen - nähere Auskünfte bei der ehemaligen/zukünftigen oder wie auch immer DIMP-Sektion Pfalz


----------



## Schwarzwild (8. Oktober 2007)

Ähnliche Probleme sehe ich auf uns im Rheinland mit der Nationalparkdiskussion auf uns zukommen.
Zum Glück sind die Eifler da etwas dickköpfiger, und haben die Sache streßfreier abgewickelt.


----------



## ilex (8. Oktober 2007)

mit Nationalpark etc. hatte es nichts zu tun. Aber die ausführliche Wahrheit über diese Posse ist derart grausam daß man sie niemand zumuten mag


----------



## carmin (9. Oktober 2007)

Ach komm, wir verratens auch nicht weiter ;-)

Sag wenigstens, welche Verschärfung auf Betreiben eines oder mehrerer Biker eingeführt wurde, und warum. Und was hat die DIMB damit zu tun; die IG Pfalz gabs 1999 ganz sicher noch nicht.

Und dann stellt sich noch die Frage, ob dieses (mutmaßliche) Fehlverhalten exemplarisch ist für die "Gutmenschen" dieses Threads.


----------



## Schwarzwild (9. Oktober 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> mit Nationalpark etc. hatte es nichts zu tun



Die Pfälzer Posse kenne ich auch nicht; ich wollte nur Bezug nehmen auf die weiter oben beschriebene Unart, sich im Vorfeld schon über ungelegte Eier verrückt zu machen, und Regelungen zu fordern, wo es noch gar keine Verbote gibt, und wo ein _laissez faire_ in Verbindung mit gesundem Menschenverstand normalerweise für Mensch und Natur zufriedenstellend gewesen wäre.
Die schwarzen Schafe halten sich sowieso nicht an Ge- und Verbote, dafür müssen alle anderen unter den Regelungen leiden.

-----------

Zwar OT, aber die Wut sitzt noch tief: Ähnliches habe ich in den 90er-Jahren mit dem Wildwasser-Kayaksport mitbekommen. Jahrelang ging es ohne Probleme gut, man achtete selbstverständlich Mensch und Natur, und es gab in Bayern, Schwarzwald, in Österreich, der Schweiz und in Frankreich nie Probleme. Bis dann über den Verband BaWü massiv Guideschulunngen angeboten wurden, nicht um naturverträgliches oder sicheres Paddeln zu erlernen, sondern um Gruppen nach kommerziellen Gesichtspunkten durch die Flüsse leiten zu dürfen, was kurz danach auch überall geschah, vor allem der Rafting-Boom, mit dem Betriebsausflügler und Kegelclubs durch jeden Wildfluss geschleust wurden, sorgte überall für Verstimmung. Ärgerlich nur, dass genau die Anbieter dieser kommerziellen Touren zugleich auch die "ehrenamtlichen" Wortführer im Verband waren. Somit wurden Befahrungsregeln aufgestellt, um Verboten vorzubeugen (die dann z.T. trotzdem kamen), mit der euphemistischen Lüge, dass es "für alle" ja besser sei, dabei wären alle diese Regeln nicht nötig gewesen, wenn nicht ein paar "Vollblutpaddler" das ganze zu einem Vollberuf gemacht hätten.

Warten wir noch ein paar Jahre, dann wird es nicht nur in unseren Heimtrails jede Menge Verbote etc. geben, allein schon damit sich Biker, kommerziell organisierte Walker, Hundebesitzer etc. nicht noch mehr  in die Quere kommen, nein, es wird auch in den Hochalpen Verbote geben, weil kommerziell organisierte Alpencross etc.-Anbieter den Bogen überspannt haben. Dreimal darf man raten, aus welcher Ecke diese kommerziellen Anbieter kommen.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Oktober 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Servus Biker
> 
> Der erst Aufstieg war lässig, doch am 2ten erwartete uns wohlriechender Klecks Pferdekacke, na toll, dachte ich.
> ...
> ...



Leider fahren so Deppen wie Du Fahrrad, eben solches Verhalten mit dem Auto würde mit Führerschein Entzug belohnt. Eventuell würde ich Dir zu einer Aggressionstherapie raten, oder Du begibst Dich anderweitig in fachkundige, oder medizinische Behandlung. Bei Freunden und Bekannten weise ich immer darauf hin, dass ich mich von Idioten wie Dir ausdrücklich distanziere!


----------



## brmpfl (9. Oktober 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> mit Nationalpark etc. hatte es nichts zu tun. Aber die ausführliche Wahrheit über diese Posse ist derart grausam daß man sie niemand zumuten mag



Zier' Dich nicht so, wir sind hart im Nehmen...


----------



## ilex (9. Oktober 2007)

ok irgendwie hatte ich die Dinge wohl zu blauäugig gesehen, SW hat natürlich recht. Es mag für die wohl tausend Radfahrer die regelmäßig im Pfälzerwald unterwegs sind schön und nett sein seit Jahren zwar nicht erlaubt aber völlig unbehelligt herumgurken zu können wo immer sie wollen. Für Bike Guides Verwertungslogik hat die Pfalz damit aber etwa den selben Wert wie das Seegebiet westlich Helgoland, die brauchen um ihren Geschäften nachgehen zu können legal befahrbare Trampelpfade. Von der Seite gibt es in der Pfalz also nichts zu verlieren. 
Trotzdem wundere ich mich über eine mehrfach vernommene Aussage von Dimb-Aktiven nach der wir Zugeständnisse machen werden müssen. Diese  wurde geäußert nach den Treffen mit dem damals obersten Waldverwaltungsschef und Pfälzerwaldvereinsvorsitzenden in Personalunion. Wo werden wir Zugeständnisse machen müssen? Unser einziges legales Privileg wo Abstriche möglich wären ist das Befahren aller befestigten Wege. Ist für RLP etwa nun auch die Aufteilung in Bann- und Erholungswald geplant, gibt es dann im Tausch vielleicht noch ein paar Kilometer freigegebene Trails?


----------



## carmin (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Die Pfälzer Posse kenne ich auch nicht; ich wollte nur Bezug nehmen auf die weiter oben beschriebene Unart, sich im Vorfeld schon über ungelegte Eier verrückt zu machen, und Regelungen zu fordern, wo es noch gar keine Verbote gibt, und wo ein _laissez faire_ in Verbindung mit gesundem Menschenverstand normalerweise für Mensch und Natur zufriedenstellend gewesen wäre.
> Die schwarzen Schafe halten sich sowieso nicht an Ge- und Verbote, dafür müssen alle anderen unter den Regelungen leiden.


Dann sind wir ja praktisch beisammen. Allenfalls gibt es Interpretationsspielraum, was denn nun "gesunder Menschenverstand" bedeutet. (Ich meine, mit dem etwa von dubbel beschriebenen Verhalten aus Respekt und Einfühlungsvermögen liegt man ziemlich gut.) Und ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass "schwarze Schafe" nicht unbedingt böswillig sind, sondern einfach nur noch nicht wissen und fühlen.



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Warten wir noch ein paar Jahre, dann wird es nicht nur in unseren Heimtrails jede Menge Verbote etc. geben


Machst Du Dich da nicht auch über ungelegte Eier verrückt? (Deine Worte)



Rob_68 schrieb:


> Da ich selbst WW mit dem Kayak gefahren bin, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass dieser Rafting-Schei$$ überhaupt auf unseren Wildbächen erlaubt ist. Sowas muß auf Kurz oder Lang verboten werden. Natürlich leiden eben auch die anderen, umweltverträglichen Sportarten drunter.


Verstehe ich Dich recht, Du forderst Verbote, die Deinen eigenen Sport in Mitleidenschaft ziehen...? Damit erfüllst Du ja ilexens Definition des Gutmenschen und kannst Dich mit ihm keilen.



ilex schrieb:


> Trotzdem wundere ich mich über eine mehrfach vernommene Aussage von Dimb-Aktiven nach der wir Zugeständnisse machen werden müssen. Diese wurde geäußert nach den Treffen mit dem damals obersten Waldverwaltungsschef und Pfälzerwaldvereinsvorsitzenden in Personalunion. Wo werden wir Zugeständnisse machen müssen?


Weder kenne ich die Vorgänge in der Pfalz in solchem Detail, noch kann ich für die DIMB sprechen. Mein persönlicher Standpunkt jedoch ist folgender: Es gibt einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen proaktivem Fordern von Einschränkungen und einer Suche nach Kompromissen in einer veränderten Lage. Es ist eine schwierige und höchstens fallweise zu entscheidende strategische Frage, ob man Verhandlungen im Bereich Betretungsrecht von vornherein boykottiert und am Ende vielleicht schlechter da steht, als wenn man sich in der Kompromisssuche beteiligt hätte. Freilich muss man sich in Verhandlungen stets der Gefahr bewusst sein, dass Probleme mitunter herbeigeredet werden, um eine ersehnte Einschränkung später als Kompromiss verkaufen zu können. Die DIMB hat insbesondere in Bayern bewiesen, dass sie sich gerade nicht einlullen lässt und die Befürworter von Einschränkungen zu sachlichem Belegen ihrer Argumente drängt.


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> "Da ich selbst WW mit dem Kayak gefahren bin, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass dieser Rafting-Schei$$ überhaupt auf unseren Wildbächen erlaubt ist. Sowas muß auf Kurz oder Lang verboten werden. Natürlich leiden eben auch die anderen, umweltverträglichen Sportarten drunter."
> Verstehe ich Dich recht, Du forderst Verbote, die Deinen eigenen Sport in Mitleidenschaft ziehen...?


nein, sondern er unterscheidet zwischen rafting und kayak. 
das ist etwa so wie der unterschied zwischen downhiller und freerider - für einen aussenstehenden is da kein unterscheid, für jemanden mittendrin sind's welten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2007)

ok, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, nahm ich an, aber er sagte ja selbst, dass unter den von ihn geforderten Verboten auch andere (mutmaßlich: seine) Sportarten leiden.


----------



## Schwarzwild (10. Oktober 2007)

Wie halten es eigentlich die Reiter?

Immerhin gibt es zumindest bei uns in der Gegend außer den (Wander/N-Walking/MTB/Hunde-Abkack/Plaste-Roller*/Moto-X* - alles auf einem Weg zusammengefasst) normalen Wegen ja immer noch parallel verlaufende Reitwege, welche manchmal von den Reitern genutzt werden, manchmal benutzen sie aber auch lieber die anderen Wege.
Gibt es da Vorschriften? Gibt es da auch einen Verband/Verbände, die sich drum kümmern?

*sicherlich illegalerweise, aber man ist ja tolerant


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht dafür, wenn du dem Thread-Verlauf anscheinend nicht folgen kannst.


Letztlich gehts mir darum, mehr zu erfahren über Einwände gegen rücksichtsvolles, respektvolles Verhalten. Solches Verhalten mag gerade ordnungsrechtlichen Beschränkungen vorbeugen. Du hattest Einwände angedeutet. Umso mehr hat es mich gewundert, dass Du plötzlich von der Law-and-Order-Seite kamst.



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Gibt es da Vorschriften? Gibt es da auch einen Verband/Verbände, die sich drum kümmern?


Logisch.

http://www.pferd-aktuell.de/
http://www.vfdnet.de/


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2007)

Manchmal ist die Realität krasser als man es sich vorstellen konnte...
*Etikette beim Turnier - Der Ton macht den Erfolg*
*"Höflichkeit ist eine Zier, doch besser geht es ohne ihr" - Dieses Motto scheint sich der ein oder andere am Turnier Beteiligte gelegentlich auf die Fahne geschrieben zu haben.*

Da wird dann schnell mal ein ehrenamtlich tätiger Parkplatzeinweiser oder eine Meldestellenmitarbeiterin angeraunzt, das Richterurteil mit unpassender Wortwahl kritisiert oder der Mitbewerber auf dem Vorbereitungsplatz rüde ausgebremst. Ein Verhalten, das im Sport generell nichts zu suchen hat, im Pferdesport jedoch besonders fehl am Platze ist. Schließlich kann das Turnier allen Beteiligten, das gilt für Zwei- wie Vierbeiner, nur dann Spaß und Freude bereiten, wenn sie auch gedeihlich miteinander umgehen. 

Aus diesem Grund hat die Deutsche Reiterliche Vereinigung (FN) eine Kampagne entwickelt, die alle Beteiligten, ob Reiter, Begleiter und Eltern, Ehrenamtler, Veranstalter oder Richter, für das Thema Etikette wieder etwas sensibilisieren soll. Ein Anliegen, dem sich auch Breido Graf zu Rantzau (Breitenburg), Präsident der FN, sehr verschrieben hat. Der Starschuss für das Projekt fiel bei den diesjährigen Bundeschampionaten in Warendorf. Unter dem Titel "Der Ton macht den Erfolg" wurde hier erstmals ein Flyer der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt, der das Thema korrektes und angemessenes Verhalten und Benehmen bei einem Turnier aufgreift. Nicht mit der Ernsthaftigkeit eines Oberlehrers sondern in eher witzigen Texten und Beispielen wird das Thema Benehmen auf dem Turnier skizziert, werden Lösungswege aufgezeigt und Tipps geboten, wie man den richtigen Ton trifft. Der Flyer (siehe Anlage), der unter anderem auch ein Gewinnspiel enthält, soll in den kommenden Monaten großflächig im Turniersport verbreitet werden. Darüber hinaus wird sich ein Poster, das unter anderem den Turnierveranstaltern und Meldestellen zur Verfügung gestellt wird, mit dem Thema befassen.​(http://www.pferd-aktuell.de/Doc-..49209/d.htm)

Das ist auch sehr interessant:

Es ist umsichtig zu reiten, d.h. andere Waldbesucher dürfen nicht gefährdet oder belästigt werden, Wege sollten nur bei Eignung galoppiert werden, man sollte möglichst wenig Lärm verursachen usw.
Es ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer im Schritt zu passieren.
Das Reiten im Wald ist tageszeitlich nicht beschränkt.

Seid froh, Mountainbiker zu sein...
Der VFD-Landesverband Baden-Württemberg empfiehlt die Kennzeichnung der Pferde mit den grünen Kennzeichen der Reiterverbände am Reithalfter oder Sattel. Damit demonstrieren Sie nach außen hin für jedermann sichtbar Ihre Bereitschaft, sich an die gesetzlichen Regeln zu halten, Rücksicht auf andere Erholungssuchende und die Natur zu nehmen. Grüne Kennzeichen erhalten Sie -- auch wenn Sie kein Mitglied sind -- bei der VFD-Landesgeschäftsstelle oder über den Pferdesportverband Baden-Württemberg.​
(http://www.vfdnet.de/doku/info/758/kurzfassung.reitrecht2006jan.pdf)


----------



## ilex (10. Oktober 2007)

nun ist die Welt aber weder einfach gestrickt noch immer nur gut. Von Seiten Dimp könnte man doch einen richtig guten Deal mit dem Forst als Waldbesitzer machen und sich gleichzeitig aller Verdächtigungen entledigen indem man allen kommerziellen Nutzen von dort kauft. Einfach für jeden Kilometer geguideter Touren ein Entgelt aushandeln, wie das bei Veranstaltungen so ähnlich gehandhabt wird. Der Forst könnte über den Preis den Nutzungsumfang gestalten und die nicht an einer Wertschöpfungskette beteiligten Biker hätten den Vorteil daß das Bild des Radfahrers auf schmalen Pfädchen langsam zur Gewohnheit wird.

Wären den Veranstaltern welche vor ein paar Jahren ihre Kanu-Adepten zu  hunderter Einheiten in die Wieslauter geworfen haben über den Preis die Schrauben angezogen worden, man könnte dort heute noch runterfahren. Es ist doch naiv zu glauben die Probleme hätten sehr viel mit Rücksicht und Respekt zu tun. Es geht um vorrangig um die Verteidigung der jeweiligen Claims. Dort gab es übrigens eine Angler-Politiker Personalunion" (Gott habe den selbigen selig)


----------



## Schwarzwild (10. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht es eigentlich inzwischen mit der Tilbecker Landwehr aus?


----------



## ilex (10. Oktober 2007)

das Mordkreuz ist noch am alten Platz


----------



## Schwarzwild (10. Oktober 2007)

Wie es sich gefälligst für das Umfeld eines Bodendenkmals gehört.


----------



## leeqwar (11. Oktober 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> Wären den Veranstaltern welche vor ein paar Jahren ihre Kanu-Adepten zu  hunderter Einheiten in die Wieslauter geworfen haben über den Preis die Schrauben angezogen worden, man könnte dort heute noch runterfahren.



die wieslauter ist nur für 2er und mehr gesperrt. bin dort letztens mit dem rad vorbei und hab richtig lust bekommen wieder mal in die schüssel zu steigen. daher hab ich mich mal informiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (11. Oktober 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> nun ist die Welt aber weder einfach gestrickt noch immer nur gut. Von Seiten Dimp könnte man doch einen richtig guten Deal mit dem Forst als Waldbesitzer machen und sich gleichzeitig aller Verdächtigungen entledigen indem man allen kommerziellen Nutzen von dort kauft. Einfach für jeden Kilometer geguideter Touren ein Entgelt aushandeln, wie das bei Veranstaltungen so ähnlich gehandhabt wird. Der Forst könnte über den Preis den Nutzungsumfang gestalten und die nicht an einer Wertschöpfungskette beteiligten Biker hätten den Vorteil daß das Bild des Radfahrers auf schmalen Pfädchen langsam zur Gewohnheit wird.


Hast nicht neulich sogar Du die DIMB verdächtigt, für Beschränkungen einzutreten, um sich selbst unersetzlich zu machen...?

Egal. Die von Dir beschriebene Waldmaut für kommerzielle Anbieter gibts ja partiell bereits. Was im Wildwasser-Bereich vielleicht sinnvoll ist (kann ich nicht beurteilen), halte ich im Wald für sehr fragwürdig: 
Sie müsste für alle Waldnutzergruppen erhoben werden
Bis die Maut die bürokratischen Aufwände (+ Kontrolle) deckt und eine Lenkungswirkung entfaltet, müsste sie schon sehr hoch sein
Das Verhältnis kommerziell/privat ist unter Bikern wohl wesentlich kleiner
Nutzung der Einnahmen zweckgebunden für Wegerhaltungsmaßnahmen oder zum Stopfen der aus anderen Gründen entstandenen Löcher in den Kassen der Forstbehörden?
Geld bezahlen ersetzt nicht eigenes Verantwortungsbewusstsein
Dass die Welt einfach sei, behaupte ich nirgends. Aber Wohlverhalten ist etwas, was jeder ohne Mühe leisten kann, die Verantwortung dafür kann man auch gar nicht auf andere übertragen, und es ist das in der politischen Diskussion beherrschende Argument, nachdem wir in Sachen Wegeschädigung mit Wanderern gleichauf liegen.


----------



## ilex (11. Oktober 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> die wieslauter ist nur für 2er und mehr gesperrt. bin dort letztens mit dem rad vorbei und hab richtig lust bekommen wieder mal in die schüssel zu steigen. daher hab ich mich mal informiert.



die Vollsperrung wurde bereits 2001 wieder zurückgenommen. Befahren ist aber nur erlaubt wenn die Pegelanzeige an der Siebenteilbrücke grün anzeigt, also vielleicht Februar-März.


----------



## ilex (11. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Hast nicht neulich sogar Du die DIMB verdächtigt, für Beschränkungen einzutreten, um sich selbst unersetzlich zu machen...?


nein, um open trails zu kaufen. Deshalb mein Vorschlag doch einfach bare Münze auf den Tisch zu legen. An der Stelle dann die Drohkulisse Waldmaut aufzurufen ist zwar geschickt, geht aber an der Sache vorbei. 
Wie kommst du auf die Idee, daß eine solche Abgabe von sämtlichen Waldenutzern erhoben werden müßte? Die Dinge sind geregelt; Erholung hat neben der Waldbewirtschaftung gesamtflächig Vorrang, Sondernutzungen sind genehmigungspflichtig.
Es bedürfte keinerlei Kontrolle, ein Guide wird sich nicht den Haftungsrechtlichen Risiken aussetzen mit seiner Truppe auf illegale Tour zu gehen. Da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer, so wie ich das sehe

der/die/das DIMP könnte natürlich ebenso von allem Kommerziellen Abstand nehmen, nach einiger Zeit wäre da vielleicht auch wieder eine Vertrauensbasis


----------



## carmin (12. Oktober 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die Idee, daß eine solche Abgabe von sämtlichen Waldenutzern erhoben werden müßte?


Moment, ich schrieb "Waldnutzergruppen" -- also neben Bikern dann ebenso von Wanderern, Walkern, Reitern, Pilzesammlern, Geocachern, Gotcha-Kinners, Jägern, Motocrossern oder was sonst im Walde so unterwegs ist. Biker nicht schlechter zu stellen begründet sich darin, dass (nichtschreddernde) Biker erwiesenermaßen keine stärkeren Schäden verursachen als Fußgänger.

Zwischen privaten und kommerziellen Unternehmungen zu differenzieren wäre, wenn Maut überhaupt, schon okay, denn einmal ist es Erholung zum "Eigenbedarf", im anderen Fall wird ein Geschäft damit gemacht.

Die Sinnhaftigkeit Deines Vorschlags erschließt sich mir aber immer noch nicht. Lassen wir Rennveranstaltungen außen vor (das ist eine andere Sache): Wie viele Biker im Wald sind dann noch als Teil einer kommerziellen Unternehmung unterwegs? Lass es ein Prozent sein, und das ist wohl immer noch hoch gegriffen. Und durch Be-Steuerung dieses winzigen Bruchteils willst Du eine spürbare Veränderung herbeiführen? Die Forstbehörden haben das kleinste Problem mit uns. Wozu ihnen Geld zustecken? Damit sie uns vor den Wandervereinen in Schutz nehmen...? Die nämlich sind es, die uns los haben wollen, und sie nehmen vor allem Anstoß am Fehlverhalten des Privatbikers. Und hier bringt Waldmaut sicher nix. Ich sags nochmal, von Verantwortung kann man sich nicht freikaufen.


----------



## docdor sommer (13. Oktober 2007)

versteht das jemand was die da schreiben? am anfang gings ja noch aber jetz....
vllt bin ich ja auch "noch nich alt" genug...^^
aber eig. gings doch um jemanden der gestresst war un jetz das ganze warsch. direkt im forum platziert hatt.(so ähnlich wie die reiter in deinem wald)
naja aber ich glaub er weiss selbst was er jetzt falsch gemacht hatt...
^^ kann sein das ich hier mist reingeschrieben hab weil ich die andren beiträge nich alle gelesen hab aber.....ögal is ja gut gemeint^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Ja so ist das hier!
Wenn das Thema ausdiskutiert und keiner mehr Bock hat, was anständiges zu schreiben, entsteht dass, was man auf den letzten Sieten so lesen kann.
Muss man mit leben.
Dieser Thread war eh nur so mittel interessant- eigentlich fast gar nicht.
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (13. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das hier!
> Wenn das Thema ausdiskutiert und keiner mehr Bock hat, was anständiges zu schreiben, entsteht dass, was man auf den letzten Sieten so lesen kann.
> Muss man mit leben.



na dann halt dich auch mal an dein selbst gesagtes und halt die klappe.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Um um Ruhe zu bitten muss man auch erst Krach machen!
Ich bin raus!
Kai


----------



## brmpfl (14. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread war eh nur so mittel interessant- eigentlich fast gar nicht.



Dafür, das der Thread eigentlich fast gar nicht interessant war, hast Du hier ziemlich viel gepostet.
Hmmm....wenn ich es recht überlege, vielleicht ist ja das der Grund


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Oktober 2007)

Nur so mittel interessant war der Thread, weil der Ersteller eine Meinung hatte, die ICH als bescheuert bezeichnen würde.
Das sei ihm ja durchaus noch gestattet.
Sich dann aber nicht mal eines besseren Belehren zu lassen, macht den Thread so mittel interessant (um nicht zu sagen anstrengend (weil die Diskussion ermüdend ist und einen Kampf gegen Windmühlen darstellt))
Ob mein Part in diesem Thread so schlecht war, weiß ich nicht.
Mit deinen Posts will ich mich in diesem Zusammenhang gar nicht beschäftigen  und kann mir demnach auch keine Meinung dazu bilden.  
Kai


----------



## dubbel (14. Oktober 2007)

du bist ja immer noch da. 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus!
> Kai


----------



## docdor sommer (14. Oktober 2007)

is schon lusdich hier....


----------



## docdor sommer (14. Oktober 2007)

aaaaja un der heutige sonndach nachmittag war wuuuuuuuuuunderschön


----------



## Amarula (14. Oktober 2007)

Man man man diese sch*** Reiter, als ob es nich genug wär dass sie mit ihren blöden Pferden auf einem Fußweg(der von den Mountainbikern in der gegend schon ewig als st genutzt wird) reiten müssen wird man dann auch noch angeschrien wenn man mal ein wenig lauter(da die sich lautstark unterhalten haben)  sagt Entschuldigung darf ich mal bitte vorbei kriegt man gleich nen anschiss was für assoziales Pack wir mountainbiker wären und dass wir ihre armen kleinen Pferde ja nur erschrecken wollen... naja mir wars dann zu blöd und bin dann letztendlich an einer breiten stelle durch laub gefahren weil ich keinen bock hatte bei 5km/h hinter den idioten zu hängen. Als ich dann vor ihnen war kam auch noch hinterher dass wir solche umweltsäue wären und dass wir daran schuld sind wenn die försten die wege schließen.
Als ich dann noch ganz freundlich auf einer Waldautobahn an einer Familie in schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei gerollt bin haben die mich auch noch dumm angemacht und mir ne deutsche Dogge hinterher gejagt. zum Glück gings Bergab...
Ich Schließ mich an. Der Sonntagnachmittag ist zum kotzen!


----------



## Schwarzwild (14. Oktober 2007)

Kann einem natürlich auch in der Woche passieren, hat aber eigentlich was vom typischen Sonntagsfall:

Ich habe heute an der Internationalen Zweiländerfahrt des RTG Mönchengladbach teilgenommen, da wurde ein Mitfahrer von einer Pferdekutsche übelst angefahren. Ich habe ihn an der Verpflegungsstelle gesehen, besonders gesund sah das nicht aus, außerdem war das Bike geschrottet. Andere Mitfahrer, die den Unfall gesehen haben, und nach deren Aussage der Kutschenfahrer obendrein eindeutig Unfallverursacher war, versuchten, den Kutscher zum Anhalten zu bewegen, aber er ist einfach ganz stur weitergefahren. Leider wurde zunächst nur die deutsche Polizei benachrichtigt, der Unfall fand aber im Deutsch-Niederländischen Grenzgebiet statt, wo sich gewisse Fluchtmöglichkeiten ergeben, und wo es auch auf holländischer Seite jede Menge Reiterhöfe gibt. Hoffentlich gelang es inzwischen, den Kutschenfahrer ausfindig zu machen.
So eine unverschämt dreiste Unfallflucht ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## docdor sommer (14. Oktober 2007)

ok ***********,trottel,senile opas und omas,papas die meinen ihr kinder vor bösen radfahrern zu schützen und satanische pferde(dä album) gibts immer....
und die wirds auch immer geben.
Da muss ma halt manchmal durch aber nebenbei würd ich mich fragen warum die leute so handeln...
nich so wie ich ich babbel erst dann denk ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (14. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus!



Wer soll Dich ernst nehmen?


----------



## Pig-Mint (14. Oktober 2007)

Mal kurz was Allgemeines zu diesem Thema...

Denkt Ihr alle "Ihr" seid etwas besseres ? 

Mich kotzen solche Aussagen wie; Sch**** Nordic Walker, sch**** Rentner, sch**** Wanderer, sch**** Reiter usw. mal richtig an.  
Glaubt Ihr dass "Ihr" allein auf dieser Welt existiert und jeder dem MTB'ler platz zu machen hat wenn er kommt. Hab "Ihr" Euer Hirn auch mal eingeschaltet (wenn's da was einzuschalten gibt  ) ? Denn dann würdet "Ihr" wissen dass der MTB'ler auf rund 90% der von Ihm benutzten Wege nichts, aber auch gar nichts verloren hat.

Ich, der ebenfalls Mountainbike fährt und sich den anderen Waldbenützer gegenüber richtig und anständig verhält (hatte derart noch keine Probleme mit dem Fussvolk im Wald), schäme mich für diese Aussagen.

Auf jeden Fall bedanke ich mich bei Euch für Euer beispielloses Verhalten im Wald und deren Mitbenutzern. Denn "Ihr" seid es die es vollends fertig bringen dass der MTB'ler bald gar nicht mehr in den Wald darf (ist es das was "Ihr" wollt ?)

P.S. jedes Kleinkind und jeder Id*** weiss was So. alles in den Wäldern so los ist


----------



## HEIZER (15. Oktober 2007)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Mal kurz was Allgemeines zu diesem Thema...
> 
> Denkt Ihr alle "Ihr" seid etwas besseres ?



Siehste..." sowas " kotzt  mich an !  

Nur weil einige wenige hier in diesem Thread echten Schei.. schreiben nimmst Du sofort alle unter Beschuß !!  Anstatt eine gescheite differenzierte Aussage zu machen ...nein......  lieber das Gesamtpaket beschimpfen ...ist ja auch einfacher mal ebend die Keule für alle raus zu  holen!!

Wenn Du hier mal " richtig " gelesen hättest wäre Dein Post in dieser Form und mit dem Inhalt absolut überflüssig .


----------



## polo (15. Oktober 2007)

nein, pig-mints post ist überhaupt nicht überflüssig, sondern ein tolles beispiel für gelungene, unfreiwillige komik.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Oktober 2007)

polo schrieb:


> ... tolles beispiel für gelungene, unfreiwillige komik.


Widerspricht sich nicht "gelungen" und "unfreiwillig" ...?


----------



## polo (15. Oktober 2007)

nein, da beides aus meiner perspektive ist: ich bin der meinung, pig-mints post war gelungenermaßen unfreiwillig komisch.


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Oktober 2007)

polo schrieb:


> ... ich bin der meinung, pig-mints post war gelungenermaßen unfreiwillig komisch.


Diesen Ausdruck versteh ich genauso wenig wie deinen vorherigen Post.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass wir das Thema ruhig etwas weiter diskutieren sollten, um in diesen vollständig unerträglichen Thread etwas Niveau hinein zu bringen...


----------



## Hajo59ger (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich Glaube es ist hier schon alles gesagt worden und das Nievo geht hier den
Berg herunter . Die Kotzbrocken sind auch unteruns . Wir müssen versuchen
im Wald und auf der Straße jeden Verkehrsteilnemer zu achten und gegebenenfalls mit ihnen zu reden oder blickkontakt aufzunehmen .
Das kann doch nicht zu schwer sein oder! Denn nur so kann man Konflikte schon im voraus im keim ersticken . Auf Deutsch " Leute seit nett zu einander",  und versucht es doch ein mal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (17. Oktober 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Diesen Ausdruck versteh ich genauso wenig wie deinen vorherigen Post.


welches wort hast du nicht verstanden?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. Oktober 2007)

polo schrieb:


> welches wort hast du nicht verstanden?



Etwas, was unfeiwillig ist, kann m. E. nicht gelungen sein...


----------



## brmpfl (18. Oktober 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Etwas, was unfeiwillig ist, kann m. E. nicht gelungen sein...



Wieso, weshalb, warum?


----------



## Delgado (19. Oktober 2007)

Dennkt aber bitte immer an das 





Hajo59ger schrieb:


> Nievo


.


----------



## Dive-Mouse (29. Oktober 2007)

Was ich auch zum Kotzen finde: eine Horde von über 40 Mtblern mit Guide, die im Dortmunder Süden die Wälder unsicher machen und mit einem Affenzahn an Eltern mit Kind und Wanderern vorbeidüsen. Von Bremsen keine Spur.  (gestern erlebt). Kleine Gruppen mit bis zu 10 Leuten sind ja noch in Ordnung, aber was soll denn bitte das? Das sich da Wanderer belästigt fühlen ist ja wohl auch kein Wunder mehr.


----------



## Schwarzwild (29. Oktober 2007)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Was ich auch zum Kotzen finde: eine Horde von über 40 Mtblern mit Guide, die im Dortmunder Süden die Wälder unsicher machen und mit einem Affenzahn an Eltern mit Kind und Wanderern vorbeidüsen. Von Bremsen keine Spur.  (gestern erlebt). Kleine Gruppen mit bis zu 10 Leuten sind ja noch in Ordnung, aber was soll denn bitte das? Das sich da Wanderer belästigt fühlen ist ja wohl auch kein Wunder mehr.



Wo sollen die denn herkommen?

Die hohen Zeiten von MTB als Massenbewegung sind doch längst vorbei,
selbst heutige Trendsportarten wie N-Walking bekommen in NRW doch wohl kaum 40er-Gruppen zustande.
Selbst 10er-MTB-Gruppen sind ja schon groß. Normalerweise fährt doch immer nur eine Handvoll MTBler zusammen. Oder gibt es im Dortmunder Süden einen kommerziellen oder vereinsmäßigen Anbieter, der es schafft, über 40 MTBler an einem Herbsttag zu sammeln? Vielleicht eine CTF? Hatten die Fahrer gar Nummern auf dem Rücken???

Die CTFs bei uns in der Gegend gehen ja meistens über ausgeschilderte Strecken, die auch für Wanderer klar erkennbar sind (ich hatte aber auch schon mal Reitergruppen, die ausgeschilderte CTF-Strecken blockierten und sogar noch frech wurden). Ich habe aber schon auf CTFs in Norddeutschland erlebt, dass je nach Können und Fahrstärke Gruppen gebildet wurden, die dann mit Guides auf den Weg geschickt wurden, wobei sich bei einer Gruppe der Guide völlig verfranzt hatte, und die Leute nachher irgendwo bei Eutin im Dunkeln herumirrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (29. Oktober 2007)

Samstach, 27.10.07: Etwa 25 - 30 Biker in der Nordwesteifel an einem Stück, schön sortiert nach Alter und Gewicht (vorn die jungen, schlanken, hinten die alten, dicken). Die gesamte Fahrbahnbreite wurde eingenommen.
Soviel zum Thema: "Die hohen Zeiten von MTB als Massenbewegung sind doch längst vorbei".

War schon eine beeindruckende Vorstellung, in der Tat...


----------



## Pig-Mint (29. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wo sollen die denn herkommen?
> 
> Die hohen Zeiten von MTB als Massenbewegung sind doch lÃ¤ngst vorbei,
> selbst heutige Trendsportarten wie N-Walking bekommen in NRW doch wohl kaum 40er-Gruppen zustande.
> ...



Ist doch vÃ¶llig egal wo die herkommen oder hinwollen *kopfschÃ¼ttel*

Ob das ein MTB ler ist oder eine Gruppe mit hundert Fahrern, das ist egal. So fÃ¤hrt man nicht an FuÃgÃ¤ngern vorbei.

Selbst wenn es sich um eine C.T.F Veranstaltung gehandelt hat sind die Mitfahrer dieser Tour nicht berechtigt ungebremst an einem vorbeizurauschen dass die WÃ¤nde wackeln.
Das mit den (Start)Nummern ist eine gute Methode den oder die Fahrer ausfindig zu machen, sollten sie sich dementsprechend anderen Waldbenutzern daneben benehmen.

Fakt ist, wie man hier immer wieder von den selben Personen herausliest, dass immer die Wanderer, Nordic Walker, Reiter oder sonstige Waldbenutzer schuld daran sind, nie aber der MTB ler selbst



			
				Dive-Mouse schrieb:
			
		

> eine Horde von Ã¼ber 40 Mtblern mit Guide, die im Dortmunder SÃ¼den die WÃ¤lder unsicher machen und mit einem Affenzahn an Eltern mit Kind und Wanderern vorbeidÃ¼sen. Von Bremsen keine Spur



Bei solchen Aussagen wundert es mich selbst als MTB ler nicht, dass die Wanderer etc. so ausrasten und habe fÃ¼r solche Reaktionen auch vollstes VerstÃ¤ndnis.

.... aber es sind ja immer die anderen Schuld


----------



## decay (29. Oktober 2007)

@PigMint: full ack


----------



## Pig-Mint (29. Oktober 2007)

decay schrieb:


> @PigMint: full ack


----------



## Schwarzwild (29. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwann ist es doch langweilig - seit 20 Jahren liest man immer wieder die üblichen Berichte von den immergleichen Zoff-Zusammenstößen zwischen Wanderern Bikern, Jägern, Reitern, Walkern etc. 

Wenn man das hier (in diversen Threads) liest, könnte man doch glauben, der Wald wäre quasi so was wie die Bronx, wo nur feindliches Gesindel lauern würde. Tatsächlich hält sich doch der Ärger in engen Grenzen, und wenn es mal Zusammenstöße gibt, läßt sich das doch meist diplomatisch zu klären.

Ich halte die Story von den rücksichtslosen 40 Räubern incl. Guide auf MTBs für eine Räuberpistole.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Ich halte die Story von den rücksichtslosen 40 Räubern incl. Guide auf MTBs für eine Räuberpistole.


Das waren die Ombas, keine Räuberpistole. Der Event fand - startend in Eschweiler - tatsächlich statt. Und es waren nicht 25-30, sondern vierzig .

Die hatten Jahrestag und gelten eigentlich als rücksichtsvoll. U.a. der Initiator des beliebten WP war Teilnehmer. Wer was dagegen hat, wird vom WP ausgeschlossen!!!!


----------



## Dive-Mouse (29. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Ich halte die Story von den rücksichtslosen 40 Räubern incl. Guide auf MTBs für eine Räuberpistole.


@Schwarzwild:
Also definitv war das keine Räuberpistole! Und ob das jetzt die Ombras, Hombres oder Usambaras waren ist mir letztendlich egal. Auf alle Fälle ein Haufen zwischen 35 und 40 Bikern Sonntag Nachmittag in Hohensyburg. Ich fahre auch gerne in einer Gruppe, aber grade dann ist doppelt Rücksicht geboten. In einer so großen Gruppe fühlt man sich naturgemäß immer stärker und man ist ja "nur" einer von vielen. Da nimmt man das wohl mit der Rücksicht nicht immer so genau.


----------



## Schoasdromme (23. November 2007)

drgti schrieb:


> Servus Biker
> 
> Ich muss mir makl wieder Luft verschaffen, weil mich das so angenervt hat.
> Ich und mein machten uns Sonntag um 13 Uhr auf den Weg in den Teutoburger Wald um eine kleine Tour zu fahren und das schöne Wetter auszunutzen.
> ...



Egoist


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (25. November 2007)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Egoist




Ich seh uns schon in 30-40 Jahren auf speziellen "Rentner-Bikes" durch den Wald strampeln.

Mittendrin werden wir von einer Horde Hover-Cross-Board-Fahrern radikal geschnitten.

Und im Hover-Board-Board wird dann ein Thema eröffnet, was uns alten Idioten einfällt, auch noch Sonntags Ihre "Erholung" zu behindern...?

Warum sollte sich jemals etwas ändern?


----------



## stumpjumpy (6. Dezember 2007)

Wieso bikt Ihr denn immer da, wo sich die Wanderer rumtreiben 
Viel interessanter sind doch Wurzeltrails oder einfach querfeldein durchn Wald 
Oder losfahrn, wenn die Weichei-Wanderer längst zuhaus sind - nachm Regen oder abends 

Und wenn man sie doch trifft: Ein weiträumiges Ausweichen neben dem Weg durchs Moos ist doch viel spannender als ein so dichtes Überholen, dass die Wanderfraktion vom Fahrtwind umgeschmissen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mayoh (6. Dezember 2007)

Na ja ich muß sagen ich kenne das Problem "Sonntag" auch. 
Vieleicht liegt es an uns Schwaben (immer verbissen) oder am Ballungsraum aber man wird oft einfach proviziert. 
Obwohl Spaziergänger einen sehen machen Sie teilweise keinen Platz. Ich habe auch immer versucht Strecken zu fahren, die nicht so überfüllt sind. Aber man trifft immer auf Wanderer oder Spaziergänger und nicht selten dass die zwei Leute die ganze Wegbreite brauchen. Man macht langsam und ruft freundlich "Vorsicht" oder "Achtung" und zurück kommt "hasch koi Klingel". Na Danke! 
Da ich nicht jeden Sonntag auf solch Streß bock hatte, bin ich lange Zeit gar nicht mehr gefahren.
Und noch was komisches, wenn wir mal zu zweit waren, waren wurden wir nicht so oft angepöpelt.


Grüle


----------



## TTW Kubi (7. Dezember 2007)

Und das sind dann die Wanderer die sich Sonntags in ihr Auto setzen und auf dem Weg zum Wanderparkplatz uns Rennradfahrer auf der Straße schneiden, beschimpfen und anhupen  ...im Wald gibbet dann die Abrechnung


----------



## mayoh (7. Dezember 2007)

Wow, 
und ich dachte immer ich sei krass drauf. 
Nein aber mal im ernst, es muss doch einen gesunden Mittelweg geben. Ich als Fahrradfahrer muss doch nicht jedesmal ganz runterbremsen. Es muss doch ausreichen wenn ich klingel, daß die Leute auf die Seite gehen. Ich meine in den meisten Fällen sind es gerade mal 2 Leute die einen kpl. Waldweg brauchen und dann sich erst ganz langsam umdrehen wenn sie eine Klingel hören und noch viel langsamer auf die Seite gehen. 
Klar, ich als Radfahrer bin nicht alleine im Wald, die Wanderer aber auch nicht. Und noch was, ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, daß man mit anderen Sportlern Bsp. Joggern kein Problem hat.


----------



## stumpjumpy (7. Dezember 2007)

Das ist absolut korrekt - mit Joggern habe ich auch keine Probleme. Da gibts sogar meist nen freundliches Hallo, wenn man vorbei saust... 

Aber wie schon früher gesagt: Ich hab eigentlich gar keinen Bock auf blödes Rumgepöbel von Wanderern und weiche wenns geht, mit Abstand aus - also auch mal rein innen Wald neben den Weg.

Oder - wenn ich doch ma Bock hab: Soviel Tempo vorher machen, dass das Fußvolk gar keine Möglichkeit zum Protest hat, weil ich schon längst über alle Berge bin und unterm iPod gar nichts mehr höre.


----------



## rsu (8. Dezember 2007)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> ...oder einfach querfeldein durchn Wald



Klasse Idee...


----------



## seinup (8. Dezember 2007)

Mit etwas Erfahrung merkt man schon, wer Sonntagsspaziergänger ist und wer nicht, erst heute, trotz Samstag, kam mir eine lustge Wandergruppe entgegen, Trottel allesamt, ich fahre schön langsam, 10kmh rechts am Wegesrand mit dem Cyclocross Rad, kann also nicht in den Matsch ausweichen, da ich da nicht fahren kann und will mit so dünnen Reifen, da schaut man die Leute, die natürlich breit über den gesamten Weg laufen, an, man schaut ihnen ins Gesicht, keiner meint mal, nach rechts zu gehen (die kamen mir entgegen), dazu muss ich erst mit meiner superlauten Glocke bimmeln, dass da einer aufwacht, manchmal fehlen einem echt die Worte. Schauen einen 10m lang an und 30cm vorm Vorderrad kommt ein entgeistertes "na...also"

Sonntagsspaziergänger halt, die auch mal Samstags laufen, wenns Sonntag regnen soll.....

Schlimm auch diese Fitnesswalker, die mit ihren viel zu langen Stöcken quer rumfuchteln und man Angst haben muss, dass so ein Blödes Ding mal in den Speichen landet.

Jogger bin ich selbst und hab mit vielen auch keine Probleme, ich hab mir angewöhnt, rechtzeitig auszuklicken und schöööön Tempo rauszunehmen, das hol ich später halt wieder rein. Wenn ich konstant fahren will, fahre ich Wege, die es hier zum Glück gibt, die nicht so voll sind, wo man durchblasen kann. 

Bei vielen RR Fahrern kann ich daher verstehen, wieso sie die Landstraße vorziehen.


----------



## seinup (8. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist es doch langweilig - seit 20 Jahren liest man immer wieder die üblichen Berichte von den immergleichen Zoff-Zusammenstößen zwischen Wanderern Bikern, Jägern, Reitern, Walkern etc.
> 
> Wenn man das hier (in diversen Threads) liest, könnte man doch glauben, der Wald wäre quasi so was wie die Bronx, wo nur feindliches Gesindel lauern würde. Tatsächlich hält sich doch der Ärger in engen Grenzen, und wenn es mal Zusammenstöße gibt, läßt sich das doch meist diplomatisch zu klären.
> 
> Ich halte die Story von den rücksichtslosen 40 Räubern incl. Guide auf MTBs für eine Räuberpistole.



Das ganze Leben ist ein Dejavue...


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Dezember 2007)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> oder einfach querfeldein durchn Wald



Glückwunsch, hiermit wird dem ältesten aller alten MTBer-Klisches Rechung getragen.  

Und wenn jetzt noch das bremsspurerzeugende, blockierte Hinterrad zum Abfahrtstempo von 60+ und zu den grellbunten Papageienklamotten dazukommen, dann meine Gratulation


----------



## stumpjumpy (9. Dezember 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hiermit wird dem ältesten aller alten MTBer-Klisches Rechung getragen.
> 
> Und wenn jetzt noch das bremsspurerzeugende, blockierte Hinterrad zum Abfahrtstempo von 60+ und zu den grellbunten Papageienklamotten dazukommen, dann meine Gratulation



He, will ja nicht die Waldschonung schleifen oder das arme Rehwild erschrecken. Ich meinte einfach, dass es sinniger sein kann, neben dem Weg durchs Moos oder Wiese oder sonst was zu biken, als immer die schreckhaften Zweibeiner zu erschrecken....

Take it easy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (10. Dezember 2007)

stumpjumpy schrieb:


> He, will ja nicht die Waldschonung schleifen oder das arme Rehwild erschrecken. Ich meinte einfach, dass es sinniger sein kann, neben dem Weg durchs Moos oder Wiese oder sonst was zu biken, als immer die schreckhaften Zweibeiner zu erschrecken....
> 
> Take it easy...



Hab ich schon verstanden wie du es gemeint hast, alles halb so wild, stumpjumpy  

Mir ist dabei nur auf die witzige Art das uralte Klischeebild in den Sinn gekommen, wie ein MTBer natürlich ohne Klingel und Schutzbleche mit dauerblockiertem Hinterrad durch Unterholz pflügt und Fuchs und Hase nicht nur wegen der augenkrebsverdächtigem Lycrauniform und verspiegelten Full Screen-Oakley Reissaus nehmen  
Dieses Bild ist irgendwann Ende der Achtziger, als ich selbst mit MTBen angefangen habe, enstanden und hat sich sicher bis heute noch gehalten, was mich aber kaum tangiert, da ich meinen positiven Beitrag dazu leiste und sonst auch nicht mehr tun kann


----------



## mayoh (10. Dezember 2007)

Das beste wäre doch wohl wenn man für Wanderer und für Biker eine separate Strecke hätte. So wie für die Pferde (Reitwege).


----------



## stumpjumpy (10. Dezember 2007)

mayoh schrieb:


> Das beste wäre doch wohl wenn man für Wanderer und für Biker eine separate Strecke hätte. So wie für die Pferde (Reitwege).



Das geht ja nun gar nicht - wir freiheitsliebenden Rumcruiser eingezwängt in einen Trampelpfad


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Dezember 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Mit etwas Erfahrung merkt man schon, wer Sonntagsspaziergänger ist und wer nicht, erst heute, trotz Samstag, kam mir eine lustge Wandergruppe entgegen, Trottel allesamt, ich fahre schön langsam, 10kmh rechts am Wegesrand mit dem Cyclocross Rad, kann also nicht in den Matsch ausweichen, da ich da nicht fahren kann und will mit so dünnen Reifen, da schaut man die Leute, die natürlich breit über den gesamten Weg laufen, an, man schaut ihnen ins Gesicht, keiner meint mal, nach rechts zu gehen (die kamen mir entgegen), dazu muss ich erst mit meiner superlauten Glocke bimmeln, dass da einer aufwacht, manchmal fehlen einem echt die Worte. Schauen einen 10m lang an und 30cm vorm Vorderrad kommt ein entgeistertes "na...also"
> 
> Sonntagsspaziergänger halt, die auch mal Samstags laufen, wenns Sonntag regnen soll.....
> 
> ...



Seinup, der Mensch ist ein Herdentier, und da in deinem beschriebenen Fall keiner Platz gemacht hat, lag daran daß jeder auf den anderen erst gewartet hat, ob dieser zur Seite geht. Doch wenn da jeder auf den anderen wartet, tut sich natürlich nix   
Zu den Sonntagsspäziergänger am Samstag: Einfach vormittags schon fahren, das ist optimal, alles wie leergefegt. Denn zu der Zeit springt nämlich alles in den Geschäftern rum, besonders jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit. Denn heute, an einem Montagvormittag, schon war auf gleicher Strecke mehr unterwegs im Wald als Samstagvormittags, da alle auf kollektivem Konsumrausch in den Fussgägngerzonen, herrlich. Erst gegen Nachmittag kamen die ersten ans Tageslicht, aber da war ich schon fertig mit meiner Runde    

Wie gut mit Spaziergängern Kirschen essen ist, sieht man i.d.R. gleich. Mit Rentnern habe ich erstaunlicherweise die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die machten seither immer mustergültig Platz oder loben manchmal sogar bewundernd, wenn man einen steilen Berg ohne japsen und keuchen hochkurbelt. 
Es kommt aber immer drauf an, wo und wann man den Spaziergängern begegnet. Unter der Woche bei schlechtem Wetter im nahegelegenen Stadtwald=>niemals Probleme. Dagegen zur im Topic beschriebenen Zeit in "Ballungszentren" bei schönem Wetter=>Birgt evtl. Zündstoff bei schon leichtem Fehlverhalten oder gar schon bei blosser Existenz eines Radelnden im Wandergebiet.


----------



## Schwarzwild (11. Dezember 2007)

Da kann man ja weitere Liberalisierungen der LadenÃ¶ffnungszeiten nur begrÃ¼Ãen: In einer BegrÃ¼ndung des Einzelhandels hieÃ es "Die Menschen _wollen_ am Sonntag einkaufen, deshalb mÃ¼ssen wir ihnen die MÃ¶glichkeit bieten". Wenn also endlich mehr StÃ¤dte den "offenen Sonntag" einfÃ¼hren, werden die WÃ¤lder nur noch leer sein. Bisher sind die meisten Leute nÃ¤mlich nur aus reiner Langeweile und aus Frust im Wald spazieren gegangen, aber wenn sie stattdessen endlich shoppen kÃ¶nnenâ¦

Zum GlÃ¼ck haben Radshops noch Ãffnungszeiten wie in den 50er-Jahren (Di bis Fr bis 18 Uhr, Sa. bis 13 Uhr, Mittagspause von 12-15, Mo geschl.), da brauchen wir uns nicht um sowas zu kÃ¼mmern. Und im Einzelhandel arbeitet ja zum GlÃ¼ck auch keiner von hier, weil alles Maschinenbaustudenten sind.


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2007)

Blöd freilich für die Streeter, wenn sie nicht mal mehr am Sonntag oder um Mitternacht die Städte für sich haben. Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis das Hüpfen auf Rolltreppen unter zwei Meter Breite verboten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (11. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wenn also endlich mehr StÃ¤dte den "offenen Sonntag" einfÃ¼hren, werden die WÃ¤lder nur noch leer sein. Bisher sind die meisten Leute nÃ¤mlich nur aus reiner Langeweile und aus Frust im Wald spazieren gegangen, aber wenn sie stattdessen endlich shoppen kÃ¶nnenâ¦



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht  
Es reicht bei uns schon, wenn das groÃe 5tÃ¤gige Stadtfest oder der Stadtmarkt am Sonntag veranstaltet wird=>Wald leer bis Ã¼ber die Kreisgrenze hinaus. 
Bei der kleinsten MÃ¶glichkeit Geld auszugeben, strÃ¶men dann alle Massen dort hin...und Wald und Natur sind vÃ¶llig out


----------



## tbird (21. Januar 2008)

ich war gestern auch ein wenig unterwegs auf singletrails. 

gegen ende der tour, bei einem trail-einstieg (steiler, verblockter S2 / 3 (an einer stelle s4) serpentinentrail) begene ich einem älteren herrn. ich grüße natürlich, wie es sich gehört. 

der mann grüßte zurück, und rief noch hinterher "das ist aber kein radweg" ... irgendwie klang der mann leicht genervt. nuja, ich antwortete mit einem freundlichen "ach, wenn mans fahren kann dann schon". darauf wusste der ältere mann auch nix mehr zu entgegnen. 

auf dem trail kam mir dann auch keiner mehr entgegen, wär auch stellenweise eng geworden, ausweichen kann man da nur an vereinzelten stellen. zur not, wäre ich jemandem begenet, wäre ich natürlich abgestiegen. 

fahre ich auf einem waldweg (auch mit mehr als zwei metern breite) und begene einem wanderer / einer gruppe, wird auf 20kmh (meist deutlich drunter) abgebremst, gegrüßt und mit entsprechendem abstand vorbeigefahren. 

wir wollen freundlich behandelt werden, also müssen WIR die wanderer ebenfalls freundlich behandeln.


----------



## ilex (21. Januar 2008)

seit gestern kann ich verstehen, daß uns Spaziergänger mitunter feindlich gesonnen sind. Da unsere Gruppe teilweise erheblich unter den Nachwirkungen einer durchzechten Nacht litt, hatten wir ad hoc auf unsere Tour verzichtet und eine kleine Wanderung unternommen. 

Zum Vorfall:
Gelände: flowiger S0, fast 2 Meter breit, Grip ok, moderates Gefälle, keine weiteren Wegebenutzer und keine Hindernisse. Gute Ausweichmöglichkeit für Fußgänger.
Bikerpärchen auf Fullys bergab unterwegs macht in ca. 30 Meter Entfernung durch Klingelzeichen auf sich aufmerksam.
 Erster Kritikpunkt - Menschen haben mannigfache Möglichkeit der Lautäußerung. Sportgeräte haben grundsätzlich keine Klingel, egal ob zum Zweck des Mountainbikens, Stabhochspringens oder Billardspielens.
Das Bikerpärchen nähert sich uns mit knapp 20 kmh. Soweit in Ordnung, Fußgänger brauchen Zeit den Weg zu räumen. Aber nachdem wir längst Spalier stehen, verringert sich dessen Tempo weiter, sie passieren uns mit Schritttempo. Dabei kein Grinsen im Gesicht, kein Gruß. Von ihm ein kurzer devoter Blick herauf zu uns Wanderern, ihr Blick fest an seinen Rücken geheftet. Danach beschleunigten sie wieder auf ihre 15 Sachen, die sie auch beibehielten bis sie dann nach geraumer Zeit nicht mehr zu sehen waren.

So geht das nicht. Der Weg ist an der Stelle gut und sicher mit Tempo 50 zu fahren, ab 40 kmh dürften Anfänger ihren Spaß haben. Wir haben alle Mühe auf uns genommen ein Solches nicht zu behindern.
Wer die Sache des Mountainbikens mit so wenig Mut und Leidenschaft betreibt hat auf dem Trail nichts verloren und zieht mit Recht den Hass und die Wut der Wanderer auf sich.


----------



## dubbel (21. Januar 2008)

vor allem: 
wenn man so langsam fährt, ist das ja eh unsinnig - je schneller man ist, desto kürzer behindert man die wanderer.


----------



## tbird (21. Januar 2008)

nuja jetzt macht die leute mal ned so madig. kann nicht jeder vollprofi sein!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (21. Januar 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> seit gestern kann ich verstehen, daß uns Spaziergänger mitunter feindlich gesonnen sind. Da unsere Gruppe teilweise erheblich unter den Nachwirkungen einer durchzechten Nacht litt, hatten wir ad hoc auf unsere Tour verzichtet und eine kleine Wanderung unternommen.



Ihr hattet gewiss noch zuviele Restdrogen im Blut und habt das alles zeitverzögert wahrgenommen. Die hatten bestimmt 40 drauf.


----------



## ilex (21. Januar 2008)

du bist nicht etwa auch so ein Schnarchzapfen?


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (21. Januar 2008)

Ich war der Kerl!


----------



## Schwarzwild (21. Januar 2008)

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Ihr eure Pflicht getan habt, und das Bikerpärchen bei der DIMB und beim MTBvD ordentlich angeschwärzt habt, damit solche Leute lebenslanges Trailverbot erhalten. Welch eine Schande für unseren Sport.

Oder seid Ihr etwa Bernd aus Holz begegnet?


----------



## kettenknecht (22. Januar 2008)

> Erster Kritikpunkt - Menschen haben mannigfache Möglichkeit der Lautäußerung. Sportgeräte haben grundsätzlich keine Klingel



 nicht jeder ist ein drill sergeant mit entsprechendem organ  



> Wer die Sache des Mountainbikens mit so wenig Mut und Leidenschaft betreibt hat auf dem Trail nichts verloren und zieht mit Recht den Hass und die Wut der Wanderer auf sich



 

hab ich da die Ironie überlesen ? klar hätten sie grüßen und/oder danke sagen können - was ich beides auch oft, aber nicht immer mache - aber was ham sie den falsch gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (22. Januar 2008)

Die freundlichsten Bikertruppe, die mir sonntags morgens immer begegnet ist eine niederlÃ¤ndische Armeeeinheit, die zum Training mit MTBs immer auf die deutsche Seite der Genze wechselt, vielleicht weil es hier nicht ganz so platt ist, wie drÃ¼ben. Es macht jedenfalls immer SpaÃ, das sÃ¼dlimburgische "Heije" zur freundlichen BegrÃ¼Ãung aus motivierten Kehlen und aufgeschlossenen Gesichtern zu vernehmen. Ganz anders als manche verkrampft-verbissenen Deutschen auf zwei RÃ¤dern, die man so in den WÃ¤ldern vorfindet, und die selbst auf einem 50-cm-Trail so tun, als wÃ¤re da nur Luft, die entgegenkommt und gegrÃ¼Ãt hat, oder als wÃ¤re gerade irgendwas an der Kurbel, was die ganze Aufmerksamkeit in Beschlag nimmtâ¦


----------



## stumpjumpy (22. Januar 2008)

Jungz, es ist hier halt wie immer:
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es einem entgegen - Ausnahmen in Form von muffeligen Zeitgenossen mal ausgenommen...

Von daher: Keep smiling


----------



## ilex (22. Januar 2008)

> "Heije"



"frisch, frei, fröhlich" könnte jetzt einer schimpfen, wenn der nicht gerade mit Fragen zu einer Duschkopfinnovation beschäftigt wäre. Ist natürlich dummes Zeug, denn wenn wir das Ganze so wenig Spaß machen würde wie in manchen Gesichtern abzulesen ist, täte ich das Radfahren sein lassen. Vielleicht ist es ja so, daß sich verdrießliche Biker und Wanderer stets suchen und finden. Auch die beiden Lifestyler vom Sonntag wurden dann noch mit einem lockeren Spruch bedacht. Wehrmachtsangehörige haben wir hier eher selten. Manchmal setzen sie welche von der Bundeswehr aus, mit dem imaginären Auftrag sich verstreut und verloren im Feindesland zu der eigenen Einheit durchzuschlagen. Was lag also näher als mich derselbst anzuschleichen und dem Gezogenen mein Vorhandensein mit einem stakkadohaft gebrüllten Stillgestanden anzuzeigen. Ich begrüßte ihn dann gleich mit einem Viva la Revolution, was sehr gut angenommen wurde. Bedanken würde ich mich nie, nur weil sich jemand aus dem Weg räumt. Ich pflege die authentische Kontaktaufnahme aus dem Zustand der guten Laune.


----------



## Schwarzwild (22. Januar 2008)

Nur weil ein Trupp Soldaten mal freundlich grÃ¼Ãt, soll das ganze natÃ¼rlich keine Militarismusverherrlichung sein, normalerweise ignoriere ich Uniformierte. 
Es ist aber beruhigend, dass auslÃ¤ndische StreitkrÃ¤fte mal eben so mit dem MTB eine Staatsgrenze Ã¼berschreiten, ohne dass deswegen gleich ein Weltkrieg ausgelÃ¶st wird.

Immerhin war (ist???) die Koninklijke Strijdmacht so ziemlich die einzige Armee der Welt, in der die Soldaten keine Vorschriften bezÃ¼glich ihrer Haarpracht haben, und ein Befehl vom Vorgesetzten Ã¼blicherweise nur als Diskussionsbeitrag behandelt wird. Wie eine Kiffertruppe mit langen Rastalocken sehen die Biker allerdings nicht gerade ausâ¦

--------

Ein herzhaftes *********** bekommen dagegen z.B. Hundehalter, die ihren RÃ¼den schÃ¶n brav am Wegesrand Platz machen lassen, und das ganze mit einem provokant dahingekodderten "BitteschÃ¶n der Herr!â¦AnstÃ¤ndige Leute sagen Danke!" kommentieren.


----------



## kettenknecht (22. Januar 2008)

Seids deppert ???


----------



## Schwarzwild (22. Januar 2008)

Bist Du auch so einer von den weichgespülten DIMBstern, die angesichts mordhungriger bewaffneter Killertruppen von "gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme" und "Toleranz" faseln?


----------



## ilex (22. Januar 2008)

und außerdem, mir san die Depperten liawer ois d´Schiachn


----------



## kettenknecht (23. Januar 2008)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> ...mordhungriger bewaffneter Killertruppen...



nordische wakler ? oder niederländische stopelhopser ?



> und außerdem, mir san die Depperten liawer ois d´Schiachn


----------



## Schwarzwild (23. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (23. Januar 2008)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


>



aso



> verkackten Hundehalter



würd mich auch stören wenn der eigene hund einen auf diese art und weise markiert


----------



## radastir (24. Januar 2008)

Auch diesem Thema kann man wunderbar mit Tucholsky begegnen  : 

*"Der Verkehr*

(...) Der Deutsche fährt nicht wie andere Menschen. Er fährt, um recht zu haben. Dem Polizisten gegenüber; dem Fußgänger gegenüber, der es übrigens ebenso treibt - und vor allem dem fahrenden Nachbar gegenüber. Rücksicht nehmen? um die entscheidende Spur nachgeben? auflockern? nett sein, weil das praktischer ist? Na, das war ja... Es gibt bereits Frageecken in den großen Zeitungen, wo im vollen Ernst Situationen aus dem Straßenleben beschrieben werden, damit nun nachher wenigstens theoretisch die einzig "richtige Lösung gestellt" werden kann - man kann das in keine andere Sprache übersetzen. Als ob es eine solche Lösung gäbe! Als ob es nicht immer, von den paar groben Fällen abgesehen, auf die weiche Nachgiebigkeit, auf die Geschicklichkeit, auf die Geistesgegenwart ankäme, eben auf das Runde, und nicht auf das Viereckige! Aber nichts davon. Mit einer Sturheit, die geradezu von einem Kasernenhof importiert erscheint, fährt Wagen gegen Wagen, weil er das "Vorfahrrecht" hat; brüllen sich die Leute an, statt sich entgegenzukommen - sie haben ja alle so recht! Als Oberster kommt dann der Polizeimann dazu, und vor dem haben sie alle unrecht.

Die feinen Leute in Berlin sind sehr stolz darauf, dass die "beliebtesten" Polizisten zu Weihnachten von den Autofahrern so viel Geschenke bekommen, wie die für arme Kinder niemals übrig hätten - wieviel Anmeierei ist darin, Untertanenhaftigkeit, Feigheit, Angst und Anerkennung der Obrigkeit; denn Ordnung muß sein, und anders können sie sich Ordnung nicht vorstellen.

Es ist keine Ordnung. Es ist organisierte Rüpelei.

Daher ihre völlige Ohnmacht, wenn sie in Paris fahren sollen, wo die Fahrer einen einzigen Strom bilden, im dem jeder falsche Individualismus völlig verschwindet, in dem es wenig Regeln, aber sehr viel Entgegenkommen gibt, sehr viel Rücksicht auf den Fußgänger, sehr viel Fluidum zwischen den Fahrenden - kurz, trotz aller Polizeivorschriften des eifrigen Herrn Chiappe, lauter Dinge, die nicht in den Lehrbüchern stehen. Wie kommt das -?

Das kommt daher, dass die Deutschen sich einbilden, man könne eine Sache zu Ende organisieren. Das kann man eben nicht. Man kann eben nicht alles kodifizieren, vorher bestimmen, ein für allemal voraussehen, alle jemals vorkommenden Lagen bedenken, sie "regeln" und dann keinen Einspruch mehr gelten lassen... so sieht die Justiz dieses Landes aus, und sie ist auch danach. Auf den Straßen aber ergibt sich das groteske Zerrbild, dass der Fußgänger der Feind des Autos ist, das er neidisch und verächtlich ignoriert - er wird es den Brüdern schon zeigen -; der Fahrer Feind des Fußgängers - wo ick fahre, da fahre ick - ums Verrecken bremst er nicht vorsichtig ab, fährt nicht um den Fußgänger herum, weil "der ja ausweichen kann"... und aller Feind ist der regelnde Mann: der Polizist.

Das Ideal dieses Verkehrs sieht so aus, dass vom Brandenburger Tor herunter alle Städte des Reichs durch einen Reichsverkehrswart geregelt werden, überall hat zu gleicher Zeit ein grünes Licht aufzuleuchten, und gehorsam und scharf anfahrend, setzen sich 63 657 Wagen in Fahrt. Das wäre ein Fest...

Schade, dass es nicht geht. Aber er ist auch so schon ganz hübsch, der deutsche Verkehr. Man fährt am besten um ihn herum."

(Kurt Tucholsky in: "Deutschland, Deutschland über alles", 1929)


----------



## stumpjumpy (24. Januar 2008)

Respekt...
Ich bin beeindruckt, welches Niveau hier auf einmal in Erscheinung tritt!

Auch wenn der Text fast 80 Jahre alt ist, die Grundhaltung vieler deutscher Zeitgenossen hat sich nicht verändert - Ausnahmen finde ich
a) bei den meisten, die mal im Ausland waren-je länger, desto besser
b) tendenziell bei aktiven Menschen aus dem Sport und Kulturbereich - also die "Tolerant-Fraktion"...

Vielleicht brauchen wir nochmal 80 Jahre, bis die Regelwut bei uns vorbei ist.

Alternativ: Einfach nicht an die Regeln halten, wenn sie Schwachsinn sind und das Sportgerät MTB auch weiterhin ohne Klingel, Schutzblech und Seitenstrahler (!) im Straßenverkehr nutzen...
Haut rein, Jungz!


----------



## Schwarzwild (24. Januar 2008)

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass unser OberfÃ¶rster, der sich hier nur mit dem umherschmeiÃen von Paragraphen, Verbotsregeln und Strafandrohungen hervorgetan hat, und dazu in einer arrogant herablassenden Art (wenn ihr schÃ¶n brav seid, dÃ¼rft ihr auch mal ein wenig in meinem Wald fahrenâ¦) einen Bezug zum Forum herzustellen versuchte, sich mÃ¶glichst bald wieder in seinen Silberwald (oder GesetzesblÃ¤tterwaldâ¦) zurÃ¼ckzieht.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Januar 2008)

Wäre es nicht am gerechtesten und besten, regelmäßig - sagen wir sonntags um 15:30Uhr - über den üblichen Naherholungsgebieten Daisy Cutters u.ä. zu zünden, damit mit's wirklich alles und jeden trifft?

Die Hunde haben am Montag was zu schnüffeln und bringen den Hasen für die Beiz, die Waldarbeiter vergnügen sich mit 'ner noch halbwarmen Walkerin und man selber sammelt die freigewordenen brauchbaren Bikes und Parts ein; für Karneval findet man eventuell eine schöne Försteruniform (den Förster, der drinnensteckte, natürlich im Wald lassen) für Karneval und für's Schützenfest. 

So wird die Konfliktzone Stadtwald doch zu einem attraktiven Tummelplatz für all diejenigen, denen für Sonntag Nachmittag was besseres eingefallen ist.


----------



## der unfassbare (24. Januar 2008)

na gottseidank, hammelhetzer

hatte nach dieser perfiden tucholsky-nummer ja schon angst, dass hier am ende noch ein zivilisiertes niveau einzieht - hast du gerade wieder erfolgreich verhindert...

danke
u!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radastir (24. Januar 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ja, so ist er eben, unsere Hohepriester der fortschreitenden Intelligenz.



Also ich finde, daß Hammelhetzers Beitrag durchaus etwas hat, bzw. - um mal wieder von hinten mit Tucholsky zuzuhauen - "Satire darf alles!"


----------



## kettenknecht (24. Januar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Auch diesem Thema kann man wunderbar mit Tucholsky begegnen  :
> 
> *"Der Verkehr*
> 
> ...



klasse text, thx


----------



## Haferstroh (25. Januar 2008)

radastir schrieb:


> Auch diesem Thema kann man wunderbar mit Tucholsky begegnen  :
> 
> *"Der Verkehr*
> 
> ...




Zwischen erstem Überfliegen und genauerem Hinschauen dachte ich erst, der Text wäre von 2008


----------



## Spokenippel (2. Februar 2008)

das traurige dabei ist, dass der sonntagnachmittag zum kotzen ist... auch aus der sicht eines wanderers.

ich hab mich in der kalten und nassen jahreszeit wieder mehr dem wandern gewidmet und musste auf bis jetzt allen wandertouren mit entsetzen feststellen, dass es mit die biker sind, welche ihr übriges dazu beitragen, dass sehr viele wanderer so reagieren.
ich fahre auch mtb und liebe es etwas schneller und härter einen trail runter zu preschen. dabei rege ich mich auch über gewisse wanderer auf, die trotz meiner rufe und geschwindigkeitsreduzierung auf schrittgeschwindigkeit, keinerlei anstalten machen mich passieren zu lassen.
jedoch finde ich das verhalten einiger wanderer richtig, denn das was ich als wanderer mit mtb fahrer erlebt hab geht auf keine kuhhaut.
es wird keinerlei rücksicht im wald auf einen genommen...

der mtb ler rast an einem vorbei ohne vorher zu rufen, klingeln oder sonst sich bemerkbar zu machen.
fährt einen fast über den haufen, nur weil man der meinung ist, an der engsten stelle noch überholen zu müssen.
und selber wird auch gepöbelt bzw. das freche spundloch aufgerissen "muss der da jetzt laufen, wenn ich da runter fahren will" oder "he, kannst du nicht dort laufen wo ich gerade nicht bin" ich könnte gerade weiter zitieren, aber sowas muss man sich als fussgänger im wald anhören.

und das schlimme dabei ist, dass es sich weder um die angeblich so "rüpelhaften" freerider oder downhiller handelt, noch sind es die radwanderer welche einen familienausflug mit den kleinen machen.
es sind die immer egoistischer werdenden cc fahrer, welche man als fussgänger bei ihrer trainigsfahrt behindert.
oder jenige welche hier so schreien, schei** wanderer, schei** nordic walker, schei** hundebesitzer, reiter oder familien

ich aus meiner sicht und den erlebnissen als wanderer mit mountainbiker kann dazu nur eines sagen...
... bevor der mtb ler (! ich spreche nicht von allen !) sich nicht auch an gewisse regeln hält und etwas wert auf gegenseitige rücksichtsnahme legt wird man nichts erreichen.
deshalb habe ich auf die reaktionen mancher wanderer auch vollstes verständnis

viele grüsse von einem mtb ler der auch mal die kehrseite erleben durfte


----------



## Spokenippel (2. Februar 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht am gerechtesten und besten, regelmäßig - sagen wir sonntags um 15:30Uhr - über den üblichen Naherholungsgebieten Daisy Cutters u.ä. zu zünden, damit mit's wirklich alles und jeden trifft?
> 
> Die Hunde haben am Montag was zu schnüffeln und bringen den Hasen für die Beiz, die Waldarbeiter vergnügen sich mit 'ner noch halbwarmen Walkerin und man selber sammelt die freigewordenen brauchbaren Bikes und Parts ein; für Karneval findet man eventuell eine schöne Försteruniform (den Förster, der drinnensteckte, natürlich im Wald lassen) für Karneval und für's Schützenfest.
> 
> So wird die Konfliktzone Stadtwald doch zu einem attraktiven Tummelplatz für all diejenigen, denen für Sonntag Nachmittag was besseres eingefallen ist.



sehr geistreicher beitrag... ich ziehe meinen hut vor dir


----------



## kettenknecht (2. Februar 2008)

gibt überrall spacken und wer wirklich meint am sonnigen sonntag nachmittag im wald trainieren zu müssen 

was viele wanderer glaub ich ankotzt ist das da einer kommt der dich rücksichtlos und mit geschwindigkeitsüberschuß überholt, tja wenn se wieder in der blechkiste hocken machen se aber nichts anderes mit den bikern


----------



## Schwarzwild (3. Februar 2008)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> das traurige dabei ist, dass der sonntagnachmittag zum kotzen ist... auch aus der sicht eines wanderers.
> 
> ich hab mich in der kalten und nassen jahreszeit wieder mehr dem wandern gewidmet und musste auf bis jetzt allen wandertouren mit entsetzen feststellen, dass es mit die biker sind, welche ihr Ã¼briges dazu beitragen, dass sehr viele wanderer so reagieren.
> ich fahre auch mtb und liebe es etwas schneller und hÃ¤rter einen trail runter zu preschen. dabei rege ich mich auch Ã¼ber gewisse wanderer auf, die trotz meiner rufe und geschwindigkeitsreduzierung auf schrittgeschwindigkeit, keinerlei anstalten machen mich passieren zu lassen.
> ...



So ein Quatsch! Vorurteile und versteckte Agressionen gepaart mit herbeihalluzinierten Erlebnissen - lÃ¤cherlich!

-------

Habe heute im Teutoburger Wald exakt beide Arten von Wanderern erlebt, die nett grÃ¼Ãenden und aufgeschlossenen Jungfamilien, wo auch ein paar neugierige Fragen zum Bike und zu den "komischen Schuhen" (NeoprenÃ¼berschuhe) kamen, und anderseits die Typen in FjÃ¤ll-RÃ¤ven-Jacken mit versteinerten Gesichtern, die gruÃresistent ihres Weges trotten, und so "toll" Platz machen, dass ich genau in der Mitte des Weges mit der fetten SchlammpfÃ¼tze durchfahren muss (halb so schlimm, meine Reifen frÃ¤sen da ganz gut im Schritttempo durch, sogar ohne mich und die Wanderer einzudreckenâ¦). So ist es und so wird es bleiben, vÃ¶llig egal, wie man sich selber verhÃ¤lt, und erst recht egal, ob man Freerider oder CCler ist.


----------



## HB76 (3. Februar 2008)

fährst du rad oder quatsch du die wanderer mit deinen erfundenen geschichten voll??


----------



## Schwarzwild (3. Februar 2008)

Oh, Monsieur Güte Lâun' encore.


----------



## magic_pansen (4. Februar 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht am gerechtesten und besten, regelmäßig - sagen wir sonntags um 15:30Uhr - über den üblichen Naherholungsgebieten Daisy Cutters u.ä. zu zünden, damit mit's wirklich alles und jeden trifft?
> 
> Die Hunde haben am Montag was zu schnüffeln und bringen den Hasen für die Beiz, die Waldarbeiter vergnügen sich mit 'ner noch halbwarmen Walkerin und man selber sammelt die freigewordenen brauchbaren Bikes und Parts ein; für Karneval findet man eventuell eine schöne Försteruniform (den Förster, der drinnensteckte, natürlich im Wald lassen) für Karneval und für's Schützenfest.
> 
> So wird die Konfliktzone Stadtwald doch zu einem attraktiven Tummelplatz für all diejenigen, denen für Sonntag Nachmittag was besseres eingefallen ist.



Alter Schalter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (4. Februar 2008)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> die Typen in Fjäll-Räven-Jacken mit versteinerten Gesichtern, die grußresistent ihres Weges trotten



O ja, bei uns ist das hier in Schorndorf die LARCA-Fraktion...oftmals sind da ganz unbequeme Zeitgenossen drunter. So von der Sorte 1. Vorsitzende vom Schäferhund-und Schützenverein meist....

Nun, solche habe ich damals nicht erlebt, als ich als Jungspund von meinen Eltern auf eine Amerika-Reise nach Arizona mitgenommen wurde. 
Dort sind wir mal in im weiteren Umkreis von Tucson etwas über die hiesigen Waldwege gestreift, wo uns uns jeder, der uns entgegenkam, ein lautes "HELLOOOOOO!!!!!" mit freundlichem Gesicht entgegenschmetterte. Und darunter auch zwei Biker


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Februar 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Dive-Mouse (4. Februar 2008)

Man muss auch mal sagen, dass es im westlichen Ruhrgebiet (Mülheim, Essen, etc.) wesentlich stressiger ist am Sonntagnachmittag zu biken, als im östlichen (Dortmund, Witten, Hagen etc.). Also wir sind ja erst seit ein paar Monaten hier in Mülheim, aber was hier an Hunde- und Pferdebesitzern unterwegs ist, dass ist schon nicht mehr feierlich. Teilweise laufen die Herrchen hier mit 2 oder 3 Hunden rum, manchmal sogar mit Pferd und Hund. Und überall *******n die Viecher auch noch hin (soviel ******* wie hier hatte ich noch nie am Bike) und Leinenpflicht wird komplett ignoriert. Wir sind gestern mal wieder in Dortmund gefahren (Start an der Bittermark Richtung Hohensyburg, dann über den Klusenberg Richtung Witten/Herdecke, am Harkortsee vorbei und dann über Borbach wieder zurück). Das war mal wieder richtig entspannend. Man muss sowieso sagen, dass man von Dortmund aus wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten für coole Strecken uns ausgedehnte Touren hat wie hier in der Ecke. Da ist halt doch etwas mehr Grün als hier...


----------



## veno (23. Februar 2008)

Häng einfach den Samstag und schönes Wetter in den Titel an.....bei uns bescheuerte Pferde- u. Hundebesitzer......naja, ich hab mir letztes Jahr aus u.a. diesem Grund für das Wochenende ein Rennrad gekauft, dass ich nur unter der Woche im Feld u. Wald fahren kann, dann ist es schön leer, ebenso wie bei Regenwetter.


----------



## Scutum (29. Februar 2008)

hi dive-mouse

wo fahrt ihr denn so? komme auch aus der gegend.


----------



## ilex (9. März 2008)

das Problem beruht teilweise auf unserer falschen Bremstechnik. In den letzten Wochen und Monaten war es recht ruhig, jetzt bot sich wieder Gelegenheit zur Empirik. Das frühzeitige Abbremsen um eine devote Rücksichtnahme zu signalisieren ging völlig am Ziel vorbei. Denn Wanderer können Geschwindigkeiten nicht einschätzen. Wissen aber wie man mit einem Fahrrad bremst. Nämlich indem man sich auf dem Sattel aufrichtet um dann das gesammelte Gewicht ins nach hinten gerichtete Pedal zu stemmen. Durch bloße Imitation dieser Bremstechnik konnte ich vier Fünftel der Wanderer zu einem freundlich entspannten Zurückweichen bewegen.


----------



## Schwarzwild (9. März 2008)

Schande, dass DIMB und MTBvD noch keine Kurse dafÃ¼r anbieten:

- Devote Bremstechnik Teil I (Wochenendseminar, Garmisch: 1547,- â¬)

- Devote Bremstechnik Teil II (Wochenendseminar, Giarsun/Engadin: 2338,- â¬)

- Simulationstechnik (5 Tage, Franconia Resort*****, FÃ¼rth: 5217,- â¬)


----------

